# 2/16 RAW - Bryan gets WASHED by Reigns



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> As SmackDown drew to a close Thursday night, the “Yes!” Movement was in full effect, a celebratory moment that could very well be a sign of things to come at WWE Fastlane if Daniel Bryan overcomes Roman Reigns and punches his ticket to the main event of WrestleMania. However, even though The Big Dog and The Beard were seemingly on the same page when they stood triumphant after Tag Team Turmoil on SmackDown, Reigns isn’t about to just hand over the opportunity he earned by winning the 2015 Royal Rumble Match.
> 
> As WWE Fastlane approaches, both Superstars will be looking to gain important momentum in anticipation of their high-stakes battle, live on WWE Network. How are these ring warriors preparing for battle, and what does The Authority have in store for them on Raw? WWE.com has some ideas.











> Against all odds, Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns stood victorious at the end of Thursday’s SmackDown, running the gauntlet and defeating six tandems in a Tag Team Turmoil Match. Moreover, Bryan and Reigns weren’t tearing each other apart when the dust had settled! The final moments of SmackDown were surreal to those who witnessed Reigns’ thunderous Spear to The “Yes!” Man last Monday night on Raw, and were likely even more unbelievable to The Authority.
> 
> But that was Thursday. With just six nights before WWE Fastlane, where a WWE World Heavyweight Championship Match against Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania hangs in the balance, emotions will undoubtedly be running high. For Triple H and Stephanie McMahon, driving a wedge between these potential WrestleMania main-eventers on Raw is clearly what’s “best for business.”
> 
> Speaking of SmackDown, Big Show — in a fit of frustration — hit Kane with a big KO Punch that cost the Authority allies a Tag Team Turmoil victory. Will Triple H and Stephanie also have plans to punish the giant?











> As we learned Tuesday night on Twitter, WWE Hall of Famer Dusty Rhodes will appear live on Raw to help fix the increasingly strained partnership between his sons, Goldust and Stardust. With Stardust seemingly becoming lost in his intergalactic persona, and his older brother seemingly unable to get through to his spacey sibling, The American Dream is the only person who can bring this family back together.
> 
> What will Dusty say to bring Stardust — once a proud member of the Rhodes family — back down to Earth? What will happen if the WWE Hall of Famer fails in his mission to unite his offspring?











> For such a dominant competitor, Bad News Barrett sure seems like he’s afraid to defend his Intercontinental Championship against Dean Ambrose. Once again, Barrett had some “breaking news” for The Lunatic Fringe last week on Raw, courtesy of BNZ: Ambrose still isn’t getting an Intercontinental Title opportunity.
> 
> This rivalry is turning into a twisted reimagining of Dr. Seuss’ “Green Eggs and Ham.” Barrett would not like Ambrose in the ring, he would not, could not, in the spring! Yet, after being consistently denied the championship opportunity he’s earned, Ambrose might have another children’s story in mind for the smarmy titleholder on Raw: “Where the Wild Things Are.”









> Sometimes when you poke a bear, the bear pokes back.
> 
> Last week on Raw, John Cena incited a brawl with United States Champion Rusev, and as a result he was jabbed in his already injured eye by The Super Athlete and thrown into the LED board on the stage. We later learned that the attack exacerbated Cena’s eye ailments, including a scratched cornea and a ruptured blood vessel.
> 
> ...











> As they say, be careful what you wish for — you just might get it.
> 
> Last Monday night on Raw, Triple H demanded that Sting respond to his challenge to meet face to face at WWE Fastlane, and the vigilante finally replied to The Game in bewildering, near-supernatural fashion.
> 
> ...


Final Raw to build Fastlane. The Reigns/Bryan feud has been intriguing to watch thus far. I can feel the competitive animosity and tensions rise because both superstars want the top spot. It's great when fans can see the wrestlers fighting for the prize. Should be interesting to see who stands tall at the end of the show between Reigns & Bryan. Also what matches will be put together for Sunday's card.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

somewhat drunk at the moment and about to take a nap

Hopefully I wake up in time for RAW and hopefully Curtis Axel steals the show as always.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan and Roman, Team BROMAN, explodes tonight. It's been quality stuff so far, I hope tonight is no exception. I wonder which city Raw is in tonight?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hopefully get to see Ambrose and Barrett get their hands on each other tonight. And It'll be good to see Bryan continue to make Roman Reigns look strong.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan and Roman, Team BROMAN, explodes tonight. It's been quality stuff so far, I hope tonight is no exception. I wonder which city Raw is in tonight?


Orlando, FL which is Roman's home state and the perfect opportunity to turn Bryan heel.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

I've got a bad feeling they might turn Bryan heel tonight. I really hope I'm wrong but it's the kinda dumb shit Vince would do.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Orlando, FL which is Roman's home state and the perfect opportunity to turn Bryan heel.



Thanks for answering my question.


NO! Bryan will stay face and Roman will turn, disappointing his Florida fans.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THIS is the city where i'm expecting audible boos for Bryan, only because it's Roman's home State and I can't see him taking the brunt of crowd rejection. Then again, Cena got booed loudly in Boston so anything is possible.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So is Randy Orton EVER coming back to tv or what because im getting bored of waiting now


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> So is Randy Orton EVER coming back to tv or what because im getting bored of waiting now


You must ask yourself...

Does Orton coming back make Reigns look strong?

and you will have your answer


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Could be a half decent show :shrug Reigns/Bryan has been pretty good so far. They have booked it quite well. 

Only three matches confirmed for Fast lane so assuming we are going to see Ambrose/Barrett and Cesaro/Kidd vs The Uso's for the IC and Tag titles get made tonight at some point. 

Would expect this Rhodes brothers angle to result in a Mania match rather than Fast lane. I think it's a total waste of a spot on the card unless they are absolutely dead serious on Cody as a big time heel (No idea why they would be right now given how underwhelming the Stardust character has been) 

:shrug Can't quite work that one out. Also no idea what Ziggler and Ryback are supposed to be doing at Fast Lane or Mania. Looks like they're either going to be a Tag Team for the next few months or just get completely shafted into mid card directionless hell until one of them makes a badly timed heel turn fpalm 

Anyways I'll watch it when i get up tomorrow. Three hours is just too long to stay up for nowadays.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Love the Reigns/Bryn dynamic so far hopefully tonight is when they come to blows.

Said this last week but I want Ambrose to cuff Barrett and just beat the shit out of him with a chair until he gives him a title match.

DUSTY :mark: will be interesting to see what happens with the Rhodes family tonight.

Looking forward to the show.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Can we actually get ambrose and barrett in the same fucking ring rather than pussy footing around each other. I want someone to attack someone here. Or a little back and forth mic LIVE

Oh wait, sorry this is a midcard feud so whatever I say is falling on deaf ears 

fpalm


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Well, if they're going with Rollins v Orton at WM31, they'd better bring Orton back soon...


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Isn't this Raw scheduled as "The Return of Orton" or something like that? Surely this is the day he returns? Please? Please? Plz :mj2


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

RAW tonight is in the home of NXT :mark::mark: I hope the crowd chants NXT all night long it'll be best for business. :trips3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"We're in the driver's seat to Fast Lane!" :cole

Should be an alright show at least, looking forward to the Reigns/Bryan and Ambrose/BNB build to their matches.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Orlando, FL which is Roman's home state and the perfect opportunity to turn Bryan heel.


We're the crowd that booed HBK for Bryan last year and cheered bryan the rest of the night.

Also this may just apply to me, but I didn't know Reigns was from here so I don't know how many people are aware of that for it to matter.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ShadowKiller said:


> Isn't this Raw scheduled as "The Return of Orton" or something like that? Surely this is the day he returns? Please? Please? Plz :mj2


It better be the return of Orton a lady is getting the thirst for some Orton action. :creepytrips


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Chrome said:


> "We're in the driver's seat to Fast Lane!" :cole
> 
> Should be an alright show at least, looking forward to the Reigns/Bryan and Ambrose/BNB build to their matches.


more like we're on the Fast Lane to Fast Lane Maggle! :jbl

honestly not excited about tonights Raw, especially when "What will Authority do with Big Show" is being advertised. fpalm

hope we get an Orton return or something exciting, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark: :mark:



Simply Flawless said:


> So is Randy Orton EVER coming back to tv or what because im getting bored of waiting now


*
I've given up on expecting it to happen. Have been hyped up for months now and end up :mj2 at the end of the show.

Will be more of a surprise when it does happen though.


*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The One Man Gang said:


> more like we're on the Fast Lane to Fast Lane Maggle! :jbl
> 
> *honestly not excited about tonights Raw, especially when "What will Authority do with Big Show" is being advertised. fpalm*
> 
> hope we get an Orton return or something exciting, but I'm not holding my breath.


I hope if The Authority talks about "punishing" Big Show, Show just comes out and plays this on the titantron:










and walks off :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Still think Orton shows up next week on the first Raw after Fast Lane. No real point in him showing up tonight.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> "We're in the driver's seat to Fast Lane!" :cole
> 
> Should be an alright show at least, looking forward to the Reigns/Bryan and Ambrose/BNB build to their matches.


I'm not gonna even bother.

Anyone have any recommendations for a RAW alternative? Not gonna bother watching this week...or any week for the foreseeable future.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I hope if The Authority talks about "punishing" Big Show, Show just comes out and plays this on the titantron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would be the first time I'd mark out for Big Show if he did that haha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KINGPIN said:


> I'm not gonna even bother.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for a RAW alternative? Not gonna bother watching this week...or any week for the foreseeable future.


From the 9-10 (or 10-11 depending on time zone) hour, Better Call Saul :saul


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking forward to Bryan/Reigns stuff. Been loving this feud so far, and their SD match was so great. 

Will be interesting to see what kind of reactions they get, too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I haven't been so bored with Raw than I have the past few weeks. So much 'blah' going on at the same exact time. I just can't bring myself to get into any of the current 'feuds', or anything that is going on right now. Even more sad when you take into consideration this is the 'Road to WM.' Time for WWE to pick shit up, pronto.


----------



## Mr T_712 (Feb 11, 2015)

Don't like Roman, Bryan is not one of my faves either. But they probably will put on a cracker at Fast Lane, I would rather Bryan winning and Reigns, as a heel, demands for mania to be a triple threat. So it could be Lesnar vs Bryan vs Reigns at WM 31. Also personally think Bryan is the one to beat Lesnar. 

With Ambrose vs Barrett, that is gonna be really good, but I do hope they can hold off until wrestlemania 31. Rusev and Cena probably Cena wins via DQ and demands redo at mania and beats Rusev. Gold and Stardust I'm not really into, I hope Stardust would please change back to Cody and they can both do singles action.

Thanks for reading. Looking forward to Fast Lane.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

So.....no Rollins? No divas? :hmm:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

....Sting


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe they will punish the Big Show by having him fight...

ROMAN REIGNS

AGAIN

and

AGAIN

and...


AGAIN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Maybe they will punish the Big Show by having him fight...
> 
> ROMAN REIGNS
> 
> ...


The only thing with that is that it's punishing the fans, as well.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I really don't give a fuck about any of feuds going right now . How sad is that ? We're less then 2 months away from WM and nothing is interesting or exciting . 
If they want to punish Big Show , how about Rollins and J and J beat him up to write him off TV forever and they can do the same to Kane for all I care .


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Maybe they will punish the Big Show by having him fight...
> 
> ROMAN REIGNS
> 
> ...


And if we are lucky, we will also get Bryan/Kane, Cena/Rollins & Ambrose/Axel :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The only thing with that is that it's punishing the fans, as well.


He's a big(no pun intended) reason why I'm disinterested in this product. Both him and Kane. I'm tired of seeing that bald, blubbering, bitch made, bipolar bastard trundling his fat ass out and inserting himself into every relevant angle that's going on and ruining everything he touches.

Reigns vs. Show for 500 weeks in a row, followed by tag teaming with Seth Rollins and/or Kane every week, followed by frequent heel/face turns that lead to nothing interesting. *ENOUGH. *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh, its Wrestlemania season. How could i have missed that eh.

Not expecting a very good show if im honest.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

they're gonna have a big show v kane match or have rollins v big show.

either way who cares.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> The Big Dog and The Beard


:deanfpalm


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

There's a Habs game on tonight and then there's Better Call Saul. Welcome back to the PVR, Raw.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Louaja89 said:


> I really don't give a fuck about any of feuds going right now . How sad is that ? We're less then 2 months away from WM and nothing is interesting or exciting .
> If they want to punish Big Show , how about Rollins and J and J beat him up to write him off TV forever and they can do the same to Kane for all I care .


curb stomp on steel steps to Show ending his career :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> He's a large(no pun intended)why I'm disinterested in this product. Both him and Kane. I'm tired of seeing that bald, blubbering, bitch made, bipolar bastard trundling his fat ass out and inserting himself into every relevant angle that's going on and ruining everything he touches.
> 
> Reigns vs. Show for 500 weeks in a row, followed by tag teaming with Seth Rollins and/or Kane every week, *followed by frequent heel/face turns that lead to nothing interesting.* *ENOUGH. *



That's the other thing. Besides the point that this is boring as hell and we've seen this a million times; the other thing is that this is all leading to NOTHING. It might be one thing if this were all leading to some huge payoff somewhere down the road, but we all know it's not.

I mean, for example Survivor Series. That was supposed to be a payoff. The Authority was supposed to be gone, which was big. Fast forward a month or two later, and they're back. 

It's all pointless.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I'm really not all that excited for RAW this week. I feel like its going to be lackluster. Then maybe at Fast Lane or after they will try to pick things up even more. Bryan/Reigns is an interesting build but thats about it. I don't even care about Dusty showing up for the Rhodes brothers drama.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

This shitty Reigns/Bryan rivalry is killing ratings. Although that probably has more to do with Reigns' involvement given his distinct lack of drawing power.

No one wants to see this guy in the main event week after week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it too much to ask for an appearance of Randall Keith Orton out of nowhere?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Who gives a fuck about dusty Rhodes another wcw nitro fuktard whos done fuck all for WWE.

I'm really not fussed about tonight's raw I will check online to see what's happend but I won't be watching unless Seth Rollins or Ambrose have an awesome segment. Getting really bored with typical raw antics tag teams tag teams more tag teams big show Kane big show kane.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

ImitationGame said:


> This shitty Reigns/Bryan rivalry is killing ratings. Although that probably has more to do with Reigns' involvement given his distinct lack of drawing power.


I can play that spin game too. After Bryan was inserted ratings have dropped.

Not looking forward to this crapfest. Nothing here is potentially exciting.Have the New Day turn heel and cut a work shoot Nation style or something out of the box.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Is it too much to ask for an appearance of Randall Keith Orton out of nowhere?


This is all i want for Orton to come back:crying:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Brock said:


> Oh, its Wrestlemania season.


It is???:aries2 

sure doesn't feel like it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome 1 said:


> I've got a bad feeling they might turn Bryan heel tonight. I really hope I'm wrong but it's the kinda dumb shit Vince would do.


Hasn't he been face like forever. Isn't it quite sickening.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Brock said:


> Oh, its Wrestlemania season. *How could i have missed that eh.*


getting busy locking threads will do that. :kermit


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Marv95 said:


> I can play that spin game too. After Bryan was inserted ratings have dropped.
> 
> Not looking forward to this crapfest. Nothing here is potentially exciting.Have the New Day turn heel and cut a work shoot Nation style or something out of the box.


Bryan was doing pretty good ratings last year around this time, and even immediately after WM.

Reigns has been a ratings failure for a while now.

No one wants to this this guy in the main event week after week.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> getting busy locking threads will do that. :kermit





gamegenie said:


> Hasn't he been face like forever. Isn't it quite sickening.


Can you use multi quote next time instead of double posting, which is spam.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Reason Big Show is getting thrown out of this story line is so Sheamus can take his place which will then lead to Sheamus Vs Bryan at WM...believe that


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

hope for a good show, good chances.
fastlane has 2 superb matches so lets promo those


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ImitationGame said:


> Bryan was doing pretty good ratings last year around this time, and even immediately after WM.
> 
> Reigns has been a ratings failure for a while now.
> 
> No one wants to this this guy in the main event week after week.


To be honest man, we haven't had ratings breakdowns since the spring of 2014, I believe, so it's impossible to know for sure if Reigns is a ratings failure.

You know how big of a Bryan fan I am, but giving/taking credit from individuals for ratings shouldn't really be used without breakdowns. 

That said, we do have loads of evidence showing how Bryan did from late 2013-early 2014 when his push was in full-force, and we can definitely draw the conclusion that he's a pretty big draw for this day and age.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Believe That said:


> Reason Big Show is getting thrown out of this story line is so Sheamus can take his place which will then lead to Sheamus Vs Bryan at fastline...believe that


Why would Bryan give up his title opportunity match?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Why would Bryan give up his title opportunity match?


I meant Wrestlemania 

my bad


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> curb stomp on steel steps to Show ending his career :mark:


Dear god plz make Seth kill him anyway .


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

go home shows have been unamusing past few months ...


but i have a good feeling bout tonite.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

10 o'clock EST
:saul


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

THANOS said:


> To be honest man, we haven't had ratings breakdowns since the spring of 2014, I believe, so it's impossible to know for sure if Reigns is a ratings failure.
> 
> You know how big of a Bryan fan I am, but giving/taking credit from individuals for ratings shouldn't really be used without breakdowns.
> 
> That said, we do have loads of evidence showing how Bryan did from late 2013-early 2014 when his push was in full-force, and we can definitely draw the conclusion that he's a pretty big draw for this day and age.


Not even just that. When he had matches promoted on Raw for Smackdown when they were moving back to Thursdays over the course of two weeks the viewership went from 2.2million to just under 3million. 

The one week were they don't advertise anything for him it drops back down to the 2.2-4m mark can't remember exactly. 

Also the fact that Reigns then won the rumble likely lead to a lack of interest in how Bryan would be used on Smackdown. That's specualtion on my part but i doubt the people who specifically were tuning in for Daniel Bryan advertised matches in the lead up to the Rumble were going to bother watching when he wasn't being advertised and he had been seen to be passed over again. 

Now maybe there are external factors i don't know about :shrug but there is no doubt that he did increase viewership in some way and that a decent % of that new viewership tuned in to watch him rather than Smackdown itself in those weeks.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fast Lane is this Sunday? Dang


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Is it too much to ask for an appearance of Randall Keith Orton out of nowhere?


Going to have to wait at least another week then, I don't think he'll be back until after FastLane. Meh feeling about this week's show, the potential Big Show/Reigns or Big Show/Kane matches are frightening.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

OMG Can't wait to see what Big Show is gunna do next after that face turn!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

i bet the show starts with stephanie mcmahon coming out and then she introduces the husband triple and then triple h introduces seth rollins who does not introduce his naked pictures and then roman reigns comes out and he introduces the naked pictures and then triple h goes home and then stephanie mcmahon introduces big show and then there is a match and then seth rollins introduces kane and then kane introduces a steel chair and then referee introduces a disqualification and then stephanie mcmhaon goes home and then roman reigns throws big show and kane and seth rollins away from the planet and then daniel bryan comes out and then yes yes and then they fight and then the undertaker returns and then he introduces brock lesnar and then paul heyman comes out and then daniel bryan wins and then everyone dies the end


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The Bryan/Reigns feud has been interesting so far, i'm looking forward to seeing what happens tonight. It would also be good to see Ambrose and BNB actually have a promo face to face this week.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

There's only one Big Dog and that's me Reigns.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Will be ass.

Can't remember the last time there was an even passable RAW.*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Rollins vs. Cesaro

Twitter password on a po1e match
book it


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wonder what variation of Reigns/Bryan/Big show/Kane we get this week :cole


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

April through December, you hear people say Wrestlemania season is the only time WWE seems to give a shit, but now it looks like they don't give any fucks during the first quarter of the year either.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Looking forward to this. Haven't watched it for a while.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Trying to convince myself that I'll watch... but it's not really working. The WWE is just absolute horseshit right now and trying to watch anymore is becoming an impossibility. You have to be three years old and have no desire to watch anything with a semblance of logic to enjoy the WWE...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Found out some devasting news tonight. Hoping Raw cheers me up


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

I read the preview for today's show on wwe.com and they called Reigns "The Big Dog." Add that to the list of his unfitting nicknames.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Holy fckin' SHIT!
Can't wait for Big Show turn explanation.....


Soooooooooooo PUMPEDDDDDDDD


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh boy can't wait to hear the reaction Rollins is gonna get :maury


----------



## BlitzTeam (Feb 16, 2015)

Tonight is the go home show so should be a good one!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm ready :mark:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


> Looking forward to this. Haven't watched it for a while.


you are setting yourself up for disappointment


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Lets see what this show brings up to the table. I'm also curious how will they develop the Ambrose/Barrett feud, because... this a mid-card feud.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Raw is like a Michael Bay film...its got all the cool explosions and kick ass fight scenes and Megan Fox bending over in jean shorts...but its got no real substance


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Tonight. 


The chants are ready. 



"You Hit Chyna!"

:trips7



Simply Flawless said:


> Raw is like a Michael Bay film...its got all the cool explosions and kick ass fight scenes and Megan Fox bending over in jean shorts...but its got no real substance


Lucha Underground has the cinematic style approach on lock .


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

KastellsPT said:


> Lets see what this show brings up to the table. I'm also curious how will they develop the Ambrose/Barrett feud, because... this a mid-card feud.


pointless 2 min segment :mark:


----------



## BlitzTeam (Feb 16, 2015)

If anyone is bored of the John cena vs Rusev feud then watch this...

Bruce Blitz vs John Cena would be epic...


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't see Roman being cheered much. It's his home state, but I think he's in for booing for a while :lol

I'm only really excited to see what they're going to do with Roman and Bryan. I would be excited for Seth too if I felt like Randy fucking Orton was finally coming back 

All I want is an RKO, why is that too much to ask :cry


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Raw is like a Michael Bay film...its got all the cool explosions and kick ass fight scenes and Megan Fox bending over in jean shorts...but its got no real substance


Are you saying Megan Fox bending over in jean shorts ISN'T an inspiring insight into the human soul?


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> pointless 2 min segment :mark:


Yep, no doubt about that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Are you saying Megan Fox bending over in jean shorts ISN'T an inspiring insight into the human soul?


Megan Fox bending over in shorts is more entertaining than Roman Reigns>


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Randy Orton returns tonight.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Randy Orton returns tonight.



Whether he returns tonight or not, I give WWE credit for building up so much anticipation for Orton's return. His pop should be huge and will lead to a great Wrestlemania program.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ozymandias said:


> Whether he returns tonight or not, I give WWE credit for building up so much anticipation for Orton's return. His pop should be huge and will lead to a great Wrestlemania program.


Seth Rollins shitting himself at the sight of Randy coming for him should be glorious television.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ozymandias said:


> Whether he returns tonight or not, I give WWE credit for building up so much anticipation for Orton's return. His pop should be huge and will lead to a great Wrestlemania program.


I don't even like Orton and I want him back. It's amazing how bad raw is gotten when someone you don't enjoy is going to be a highlight of your show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ehhh I don't really have high expectations for tonight.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Will we get Sable's Hall of Fame announcement tonight?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So sick of Kane/Show


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Ehhh I don't really have high expectations for tonight.


Does anyone ever have high expectations for a show these days? 

Any excitement anyone has for a show in this "era" is purely in hindsight, and the only time they've done that for me recently is when Sting showed up and Brock destroyed everybody.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't believe that Fast Lane is this sunday and they only have 3 matches booked thus far. This PPV is going to suck!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Wonder what variation of Reigns/Bryan/Big show/Kane we get this week :cole





















Well, here is your answer :ti


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Kane vs Reigns
> 
> Bryan vs Big Show


via WWE Twtter


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

MANIC_ said:


> Does anyone ever have high expectations for a show these days?
> 
> Any excitement anyone has for a show in this "era" is purely in hindsight, and the only time they've done that for me recently is when Sting showed up and Brock destroyed everybody.


Hey, Zahra's photo got me a little excited.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Randy Orton returns tonight.


confirmed or no? 

i mean don't get me wrong i'm just cautious because we've been saying it for weeks. The build up has been awesome but i need pay off SOON.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Wait Otunga is back
:banderas


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

What are the odd's that the show starts off with an Authority segment?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Could someone please PM me a Stream my own Sky Go is failing me which is heavily depressing for me .


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They should just give Big Show an all out Bi-polar gimmick where he has to take meds, and if he forgets to take his meds or lose them then we know why hes actually angry or acting heelish or face, and in some case Roman Reigns can replace Big Shows meds with diarrhea pills so big show will just have to take a big poopie


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Raw is like a Michael Bay film...*its got all the cool explosions and kick ass fight scenes and Megan Fox bending over in jean shorts*...but its got no real substance


It does?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


My excitement just went from 100 to zero in no time.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


That'll put butts on seats thats for sure


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The only thing I'm excited for is the continuation of the Reigns/Bryan build up.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Im a Kane fan but im sick of this authority shite. Im sick of the the same feuds being done across the whole company. Its what type of tag team combo shite can we match guys in before their singles matches at the PPV. It is so fucking boring.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Well damn, do I even have a reason to watch tonight? Hopefully Orton shows up or I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

WWE should get rid of Kane and Big Show, it's like there weren't other wrestlers in the roster.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Well, here is your answer :ti


So face Show vs face Bryan. Heel Kane vs Reigns booed.

I see what you did here WWE.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

And now my excitement is gone after seeing the Reigns/Bryan matches scheduled for tonight. God that's awful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> They should just give Big Show an all out Bi-polar gimmick where he has to take meds, and if he forgets to take his meds or lose them then we know why hes actually angry or acting heelish or face, and in some case Roman Reigns can replace Big Shows meds with diarrhea pills so big show will just have to take a big poopie


You have the GOAT sig. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show vs Reigns, IT CAN'T GET ANY WORSE THAN THAT


























Oh...........................................................................


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> My excitement just went from 100 to zero in no time.


Right? Big Show and Kane in 20-fucking-15. Meanwhile guys like Harper are doing fuck all.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


This Kane/Big Show shit has GOT to be some kind of running gag at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> And now my excitement is gone after seeing the Reigns/Bryan matches scheduled for tonight. God that's awful.


This company's malfeasance is surely intentional. What a letdown.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>












Had a feeling they would do that. :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Just a reminder because people seem to forget or don't look at WWE Section rules, don't request or post links to streams please.

I've already had to ban someone in this thread.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, I haven't had this much trouble with the network in the whole year I've used it, constant freezing and skipping, I hope it's just the bad weather and clears up before WM.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Well, here is your answer :ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Big Show vs Reigns, IT CAN'T GET ANY WORSE THAN THAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What's the bet reigns goes over clean, and bryan/show ends in a dq, that reigns comes out and does something underwhelming to try and get him over.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No 20 min authority promo ... just a 20 minute Cena promo ... someone hold me back.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Slow and Korne again??? Shit


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Opening RAW:










getting better and better :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev crush? Vince just crushed my good vibes for RAW tonight.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

WTF? Darren Young?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This company's malfeasance is surely intentional. What a letdown.


Why do I sense some sort of screwy finish in one or the other match setting up...wait for it...a tag team match of Bryan/Reigns vs. Big Show/Kane? Which in turn will set up a Big Show vs. Kane match at Fast Lane. Calling it now. And I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Should have known when I saw Special Victims Unit on before Raw it was going to be a nightmare.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Same ol' Shit Fuckery commences in 10 minutes. :vince5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm here to say the same shit as last week...because nothing else matters. Excited for Reigns and Bryan.*



DoubtGin said:


>












*Nevermind.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> No 20 min authority promo ... just a 20 minute Cena promo ... someone hold me back.


I'd rather watch Reigns reading 50 Shades Of Grey for the whole 3 hours than listen to Cena bury Rusev with more childish jokes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> getting better and better :lmao


Cena to wear an eyepatch and sport Koko B Ware's bird Frankie.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhh I can't.. help.... the Cocoa Pebbels Cena gonna overcome dem odds with the Ascension joke.. I Cann't hellp...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think the only good coming from tonight's RAW is the return of Orton..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Darren Young looks like a legit badass rn. 

How could his partner be? lol, I would mark for Neville, we are in Orlando, loads of the NXT lot are in the back.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Getting ready for the Monday Night Snore


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That dusty impression
:banderas


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

So who is going to be Darrens partner? Prime Time Players re-unite ,plz!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I predict there will be a commercial break in the first 15 minutes of RAW.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

For the love of GOD, give me a PTPs reunion.

GIVE IT TO ME!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'd rather watch Reigns reading 50 Shades Of Grey for the whole 3 hours than listen to Cena bury Rusev with more childish jokes


i tried to read 50 shades of grey ... it was worse than me trying to read the dean ambrose fan fic lol. I have what they call 'the gift of the gab' so if I cannae dae that shit ... I would fucking pay to see Reigns do it lol. 

LMAO cody's dusty impression is cool as lol. 

Also, I swear Dusty Rhodes theme tune is going to by my wedding music, I fucking love that shit. One of the only theme tunes I have on my playlist lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> That dusty impression
> :banderas


I thought Corey's impression sounded like Iron Mike Tyson.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> I predict there will be a commercial break in the first 15 minutes of RAW.


I'll take that 15 and raise to 13!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok otunga is TERRIBLE
WHy does he sound so girlish too


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'd rather watch Reigns reading 50 Shades Of Grey for the whole 3 hours than listen to Cena bury Rusev with more childish jokes










*Well damn. That's how you know the hate is real.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> Why do I sense some sort of screwy finish in one or the other match setting up...wait for it...a tag team match of Bryan/Reigns vs. Big Show/Kane? Which in turn will set up a Big Show vs. Kane match at Fast Lane. Calling it now. And I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


Well, at least your brain didn't try to seizure in an effort to save you from viewing the match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Size doesnt favor Seth, either.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Cmon Steph.

Come out in this old hooker outfit for old times sake!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm really hoping the crowd chants stuff at Rollins after last week. That would really cheer me up :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


>


After seeing those matches I think I'll just take the blue pill and go back to sleep. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Big Show should just switch to a two faced Gimmick to where he needs to flip a coin each time he makes a choice to decide what he is going to do.

Were in Florida so I expect a Flo Rida appearance. Playing his new song "I still got a good feeling."


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So Darren young random as back fuck after that Arab situation...
So he wins to not piss off the LGBT people
Or vince says fuck it and burries the fuck out of him

:ti

DO IT VINCE


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Well damn. That's how you know the hate is real.*


Its the only way to make that piece of shit book interesting. and come on who wouldn't want to hear Reigns reading 50 shades of Grey? Every woman in the first 5 rows would get wet


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Chrome said:


> After seeing those matches I think I'll just take the blue pill and go back to sleep. :lol


Might watch the last 2 episodes of Season 2 of Sons of Anarchy instead


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> I'm really hoping the crowd chants stuff at Rollins after last week. That would really cheer me up :lol


It would be so awkward. Thing is Florida crowds have changed because of NXT they've been getting slowly smarkier, so I wouldn't count it out.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Reigns vs Kane, Big Show vs Bryan. That just ruined RAW already. Sorry, you'll feel worse by the end of this one


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost time.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'd rather watch Reigns reading 50 Shades Of Grey for the whole 3 hours than listen to Cena bury Rusev with more childish jokes


wow :lol


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

This can only end well, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"I don't see how Cena's going to beat Rusev with one eye."

Same way he beat Sandow with one arm.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

This fucking theme fpalm I don't know which is worse, this or Smackdown's.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ready to be disappointed.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Finally!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tonight is the night Seth leaks some more photos.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pyro was on point.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ugh that intro. Makes me yearn for the good ol' days' intro


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Another week of this... here we go.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Who's going to start the show?

A: The Authority?

B: HHH?

C: The King of Kings

Vote now on the WWE App!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BarneyArmy said:


>


.......................... fucking hell.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

VForViper said:


> This fucking theme fpalm I don't know which is worse, this or Smackdown's.


You really don't like it? I think it's cool.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*That opening though :banderas*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why does the RAW intro have like 2% action scenes out of the entire intro? 

Mostly everyone raising their arms up in the air. 


It's like the intro was directed by you know who. :bo


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Bryan and Reigns against Show and Kane AGAIN this week. 

They are out of touch is scary. Why are none of the talent fucking speaking up?

Oh and Cena starts. Fucking garbage.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I missed the pyro glad that's a thing again 


god damn it starting with Cena ... i may quit now


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena time :banderas


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Will tonight be the night Bray Wyatt finally challenges Skinner to a match at Wrestlemania to determine the undisputed King of the Swamp? Tune in and find out at 8/7 Central on USA!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

That awful music again...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh boy :shaq


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hustle. Loyalty. Repetitiveness.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> wow :lol


I don't hate/love Reigns but a part of me would lol if he read out loud 50 Shades just for how awkward Cole/JBL would sound


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can I have the Authority back please??
Please??


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I hate the towel he carries with him.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds like 70% cheers, 30% boos.

Reigns is probably gonna get a massive pop then.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Orlando smarking it up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

20 minute promo incoming!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, confirmed shit Raw incoming.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Kim said yes, isn't that nice.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Bryan vs. Big Show tonight... fuck. Is everyone other than Big Show busy or something?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG what awesome matches for Reigns and Bryan tonight i think not fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Super Di Duper Cena is in day house!!!

WOOOOOOOOBIDEEWOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*No Reigns/Show again. Yesss.*


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Same episode every week at this point.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

They can't honestly be doing this Reigns/Bryan/Kane/Big Show thing again can they?

Oh my fucking god.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What colors has Cena NOT used?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay John Cena!!















































said no one on this forum.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

20 minute promo here we go


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Pandering time


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I finally figured it out... Cena looks like a buff version of The Wiggles


----------



## Jammerlappen (Feb 8, 2015)

Who´s that?


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

This tropical skittles lookin' fucker...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't worry we won't give you Reigns/Show tonight :vince$

But for tonight you can see The awesome match that is Kane vs Roman Reigns :vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wouldn't be a Cena promo without Pandering in the first min.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'd rather watch Reigns reading 50 Shades Of Grey for the whole 3 hours than listen to Cena bury Rusev with more childish jokes


Outstanding! :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

You know what Raw needs? More John Laringitis.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:cena3 I'm injured guys, but don't worry, this isn't an excuse for my possible failure to defeat Rusev at Fast Lane!*



Simply Flawless said:


> Its the only way to make that piece of shit book interesting. and come on who wouldn't want to hear Reigns reading 50 shades of Grey? Every woman in the first 5 rows would get wet


*Especially if he licks his lips as he turns every page







*


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I miss the days where you could throw stuff at the ring. :mj2


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Kane and the Big Show AGAIN.

oh my...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena talks like he is the damn promoter.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> .......................... fucking hell.


Hell is a reprieve!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I swear to god if they dont quit booking Show and Kane in top spots I'm going strict NXT only


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why can't they just have promos that sell a feud or something.. no they have to sell us the network, an app, the ppv, the fans, and everything else. One of the biggest reasons I can't stand Cena.. he starts shilling then gets to the feud after all that. 

THE FEUD SHOULD BE THE FIRST FUCKING THING ON YOUR MIND YOU JACK ASS!

UGh... this company and this goofball.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Swagger already wrestled for Superstars.

Guess if this RAW gets to be trash enough, which is undoubtedly, I can dip out without worry.*


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Totally rooting for Rusev in this feud.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Every Raw either opens with John Cena or The Authority.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't listen to this pole smoker.. excuse me while I take pens to my eardrums..


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Please say no more, Cena. Ever.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

No more guys!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> What colors has Cena NOT used?


*
Grey? *


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> I finally figured it out... Cena looks like a buff version of The Wiggles


The Wiggles are a national treasure!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Sounds like 70% cheers, 30% boos.
> 
> Reigns is probably gonna get a massive pop then.


It's no where near that. It just seems like it because women scream louder than men.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Sick shirt


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sigh..I might as well start looking for something else to watch.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Corey Graves hinted someone we "havent seen for a long time could return".....its either Orton or they can fuck right off


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Totally rooting for Rusev in this feud.


Who isn't lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

John Cena sucks ♪


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Cena is the best mic worker in the E right now


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

and say this same promo every time.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... this promo is utter and complete shit. "You have to take the fight to rusev!" NO shit John.. I thought running away crying would totally win the match you fucking twat.


----------



## Jammerlappen (Feb 8, 2015)

12 years too long son


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Totally rooting for Rusev in this feud.


Fuck Yea 'Russia?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> Yay John Cena!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marcos 25063 said:


> Cena time :banderas



Lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck you Cena. Goddamn suck up.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Booing and Cena, sittin' in a tree.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

This crowd is 80% little kids.

I'm already done with this.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cena likes it when they boo? Here's the pandering.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol Cena....I'm face palming right now.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That fucking crowd control

FUCK YOU CENA
:ti


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

God how many cheap pops can Cena go for? He's just the worst...nothing left to say.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Cena needs to be a character on one of them Young & The Reckless type shows.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

What's this? Cena putting over his opponent as a credible threat? I'm almost conditioned to the point of actually liking this.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzz or shit what the fuck was that just put me to sleep he wearing light blue and just making Charlie brown teacher noise


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Same shit


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What an inspirational speech :cole

How will he overcome those mighty odds :cole


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Does anyone actually care about this feud?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rise Above the Hate storyline again? :kobe


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Goodness. How can anyone above the age of 13 like Cena? The same fucking redundant promos for 10 years. At least make your redundant promo interesting. My God


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Cena, you've done this promo the last 1238721890 you stood on that ring. Come on man.*


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like the same old promo he has cut a thousand times


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Sick shirt


Fisting? D-young really is being discriminated against.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Bryan had a great fued with Morishina with an eye injury. Wrestled eye patch and all. Think that match went to red stoppage when Morishina kept elbowing his eye socket.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

How tf can Rusev say Cena lost a step? He was the wwe champ and he put on a lot of great matches this year


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena is such an underdog. fpalm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Will Cena embrace his ruthless aggression like with Kane... and Brock... etc.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This shitty promo sounds familiar.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Heel turn coming up


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Corey Graves hinted someone we "havent seen for a long time could return".....its either Orton or they can fuck right off


Most likely Sheamus... :mj2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao How are Cena fans not tired of this corny schtick by now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev is gonna feel reckless abandoned?

Run that one by me again, John?

Fucking dope.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Yawn. Okay next.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol at Rusev getting fed to Rusev 

off to the dancing comedy midcard ya go Ruzzy


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

All of this could've been done in a minute :lol

"I don't like you Rusev, I'm fighting to beat your ass & become champion, now bring your ass out"

Done.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:cena5 my ego says I need the US title.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena lowering himself to the US belt was a joy to hear :booklel


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

12 years in the company and has never given a believable promo.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Same shit


Different toilet. :lol

Poor Rusev.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

John Cena plateaued even before Wrestlemania 21. Here we are, a decade later...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is this 80s movie opening Raw?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

wow. John Cena fighting for the US championship.... is this 2004???


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you! Please put an end to this Russev/Lana!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh my God, a "scratched cornea"? That's what they're going to use as the excuse why Cena won't beat Rusev?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, that ass on Lana.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Didn't we have this same promo a few months ago?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena said Pal, rather than Jack. he is changing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Preach Lana.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

oooo Lana


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My God thank you Lana :applause


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I like Cena but god DAMN he's the only guy who could make full-blooded Americans root for a Russian.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Lana calling out his rhe-TOR-ic.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny

Dem legs :trips5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana just buried Cena :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Who would've thought Cena would be fighting for the US title on 2015 :lol*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Good Lord, Lana's ass.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Batz said:


> Does anyone actually care about this feud?


I'll care if Cena puts Rusev over.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you Lana.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

lol Cena is gonna make Rusev tap in the centre of ring then get up and high five all the kids in the front row, showing that he's fresh as a daisy and was never in danger of being defeated.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can just tell that Rusev is laying some serious pipe down on Lana.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You are correct Lana, he doesn't get it, he doesn't get it at all..


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Rusev has been built up so well. It's sad that it all ends with on Sunday or at WrestleMania.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so glad Cena is making sure to tell us that it's *WWE* fastlane
Gee I might have gotten confused otherwise.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

i don't but i hope rusev don't do the job resev cant be another cena victum


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Dashing® said:


> Most likely Sheamus... :mj2


If its Sheamus i will Brogue Kick my tv out the fucking window


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Those legsssssss Lana! (and ass) :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

You have to give it to John Cena for coming with a new way of saying the exact same thing every week for at least 7 years.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Lana save this segment by taking off that blazer


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I AM Glacier said:


> lol at Rusev getting fed to Rusev
> 
> off to the dancing comedy midcard ya go Ruzzy


Damn Rusev is a magican.

He can eat himself, that's amazing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

cena's promo was like white noise. im so de-sensitized to his growling inflection it just all sounds the same.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> Rise Above the Hate storyline again? :kobe


It could be good but Cena is the GOAT for cutting the corniest 5 year old kid promos so its going to suck. Plus, Rusev is getting BURIED at Wrestlemania. Fast Lane will end in DQ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana can blow my rhetoric. :done


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so impressed that Lana and Rusev have been able to sell the Russian threat in this "smark" era.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And here we go again.. not even in the same ring and yet who looks like the actual top tier wrestler between the two? 

Hint... the answer is NOT Cena.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Seriously why does every raw kick off with a promo, I mean does someone in the back have a fetish for 30 minute shitty promos to start Raw?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Lana tho'










:yum:*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LMAO what Rusev? :lmao


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Dammit cena speak up dont let them talk to you like that


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

ooooooh shit! Cena's in his serious voice now. RUN RUSEV!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana is the woman who always gives out. :yum:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Does Russev really have a pic of Russia tattooed on his arm?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

good ol ****** Cena is back


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Every time Cena says "homeboy" or "Jack" I cringe.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

UH OH... Urban Cena talk in the house.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Deja vu


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Is Lana actually Russian?

I feel like its a fake accent.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Zahra is backstage along with other NXT talent. They should use her tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

With dialogue like that from Cena, no surprise Rusev should be the face


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cena points at the ref. Road to Reflemania!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

A fight within the first 30 minutes of RAW?! Somebody call Triple H and alert him of this!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

The overcomer of odds once again
fpalm


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Take my flag bitch, it's bout to go down!"


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Vince definitely wrote this opener.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena getting ready to dismantle Rusev. :cena3


I knew this day would finally come.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Rusev again not backing down. Best face in the company.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

kill cena kill


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Is Lana actually Russian?
> 
> I feel like its a fake accent.


It is a fake accent. :lol

Check out her interviews as CJ Perry.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

y'know i'd expect a heel to do this...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Yayyyy let's repeat the same exact attack as last week only with Cena getting the advantage.

Goddamit WWE.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Rusev going over Sunday or screwjob DQ finish.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

how is this different from last week?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Just like that?
No challenge

FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Gotta love the lame ass mean Cena beatdowns before his ppv matches :ti


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy fuck the camera zooms.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Does Russev really have a pic of Russia tattooed on his arm?


No, it's Bulgaria. His actual country where he was originally booked from.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Herb Deen needs to stop the fight 
Rusev clearly out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, there goes all of Rusev's heat going into the PPV..


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I'm sorry .. that retarded camera zoom was dumb.*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So I can cheer for Rusev finally


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

If these two just beat the Hell out of each other the match might be pretty good. Awesome Brawl.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> how is this different from last week?


It's not.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good segment. Plus it means Rusev can legitimately win on Sunday.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:dead :dead :dead


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Eh. Below average segment.

But Lana in a pencil skirt though. :homer


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena is going to lose this Sunday, right?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena superman burying talent again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder who taught Cena how to whoop ass like that. He probably scared the shit out of his kid fans just now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

EVERY MAN CAN BE BEAT WRESTLING FORUM!

EVERY MAN! :maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf is this horrible camera work.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

John Cena fighting for the United States championship? Since when


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rusev wins on sunday


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

We never seen this John Cena, Cole? Okay.

:ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kind of makes me pine for when Rusev wins sunday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ODDS OVERCOME! No reason to watch Fastlane now.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

That was painful to watch


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Heel Cena? :cena3 :lmao 

Beating Rusev down.



Lana is going to betray Rusev at FastLane. You just way and see. :cena5


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Cena's punches<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

YESS!! commercial at 13, 100% called it!!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Very nauseating what they were doing with the camera angles and those ten count punches. Problem is, bet everyone involved thought they were killin it talkin bout ... 


GREAT TV!


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Holy shit Cena is a monster. Great opening segment great osychology!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena just made Rusev look like a fuckboy. :ti


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Every man can be beat... but I cannot be beat clean. :cena


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Is Lana actually Russian?
> 
> I feel like its a fake accent.


Think she's American born but lived in Russia for a few years when younger
Google is your friend


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

God, that was a shitty segment. Nothing happened.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like Cena might lose to Rusev :mark:


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

keep hope alove


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

What the fuck is going on here?

Is the term not reckless abandonMENT? Not reckless abandoned?


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

it'd be kinda overkill if Cena dominates Sunday


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao Rusev getting DESTROYED. 

He'll win the match on Sunday but the rematch won't be for the title. Can't see Cena winning that title at all.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I see it was just as easy for Cena to get HHH's shovel as it was for him to get the Brass Ring.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Your babyface ladies and gentlemen, beating a man while unconscious.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Cena buries Rusev earlier than expected lol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

What was with Rusevs foot?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So Cena is going to lose this Sunday, right?


Yes. Rusev will win at Fastlane. In the most heelish manner possible.


Then drop the title clean to Cena at WM.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Meh. And we've seen this "side" of Cena many times before Cole and JBL. :rudy


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was awesome! Cena rules


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Batz said:


> Vince definitely wrote this opener.


No doubt.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank God there's hockey tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This entire 'bad foreigner' vs the 'American hero' Cena storyline is such shit. These gimmicks shouldn't be around in 2015.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"And that punch is for Washington, and that one's for Jefferson, and that one's for Lincoln!"


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> No, it's Bulgaria. His actual country where he was originally booked from.


Okay, that makes more sense than Russia since I know he's actually from Bulgaria. It was just hard for me to tell. Thanks.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OK segment


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Creative must be going through a writers' block, hence the reason we got the exact same brawl as last week.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Remind me again how Cena is the face and Rusev is the heel in this fued?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Cena acting like a Heel again.

Giving a beating to a passed-out opponent is SOOOO FACEY. Rise above hate, remember, kids.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well this feud is going to WM and its cool, happy with it. Looks like Rusev is winning on Sunday ... clean though ??????


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Also, did Cena mention his past US title reigns or....


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

MANIC_ said:


> What the fuck is going on here?
> 
> Is the term not reckless abandonMENT? Not reckless abandoned?


 I'm sure it's usually just "reckless abandon" which I'm pretty sure is what he said.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So Cena is going to lose this Sunday, right?


Heel turn. Lana will betray Rusev during the 9th hour of the battle. 

Cena will FU Rusev to pick up the win or DQ. 


Rusev will be knocked out. 



Cena and Lana will embrace. :cena5



That heel heat is going to be epic!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> John Cena fighting for the United States championship? Since when


Since :reigns2


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Can you believe this kind of garbage is airing 11 o'clock at night in Germany, and has an age barrier of "not under 16"?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"YOU THINK YOU'RE UNTOUCHABLE?!"

THE RETURN OF THUGANOMICS CENA CONFIRMED!!!!
*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Meh. And we've seen this "side" of Cena many times before Cole and JBL. :rudy


When will the odds overcome Cena?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CENAWINSLOL.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *"YOU THINK YOU'RE UNTOUCHABLE?!"
> 
> THE RETURN OF THUGANOMICS CENA CONFIRMED!!!!
> *


Please god no.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wonder if Cena gets disqualified this Sunday?


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

where is ambrose?


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Hopefully we can get a flying uso or two  early on in this show to keep the crowd hot!!

LIKE FOR THE FLYING USOS!!!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> You can just tell that Rusev is laying some serious pipe down on Lana.


no doubt, wouldn't you????


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> Heel turn. Lana will betray Rusev during the 9th hour of the battle.
> 
> Cena will FU Rusev to pick up the win or DQ.
> 
> ...


ROFL.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully we won't see Cena again tonight.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jesus Christ, Cena is probably the only wrestler on the roster who could get his opponent, who shits on America constantly mind you, cheered like Austin in his prime.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

If Cena wins I wonder if he's going to use the spinner title.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't understand why Rusev is the "bad guy" here.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol these Ambrose skits


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Dean... :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG. Poor Ambrose. :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I mark for Dean Ambrose for Weekend Update on SNL. Do it, Lorne Michaels.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

SNL is awful. No idea how that show is still on the air.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Dean Ambrose story is like the story of Cesaro.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

WTF is this shit? I don't get it...Ambrose just screams jobber to me


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dean burying himself by challenging for the IC title. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah, Dean wore his "I've got to go to court" suit.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Dean sounds much better when he isn't doing the "crazy" gimmick


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

FFS more shit "comedy" segments for Dean fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So come Sunday.

IC - Ambrose
US - Cena


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Dean "The Comedian" Ambrose!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What are they fucking doing with Ambrose?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God that suit is two sizes too large.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dean is the new Santino fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose wants to beat Barrett for the IC belt just...because.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ambrose's delivery>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Very natural in segments


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Get a jacket that fits, Ambrose.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Dean was better than that.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So Ambrose went from feuding with ROllings over getting his head put through concrete block......
to random feud with Barett

K


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

fuck was that?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean is the fucking man.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

My boy Cena beating the shit outta people. :tucky


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Dean is just a comedy gimmick now? What happened to this guy?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ambrose :lol


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

battle of the denim


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeans Ambrose!


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Ambrose. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That suit looked a size too big for Dean


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ambrose should take over for Stewart.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> where is ambrose?


Going to the ring!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean done lost his mind! :lmao


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Making both secondary titles feel important.

Well done creative.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ironcladd1 said:


> Hopefully we won't see Cena again tonight.


Highly doubt that. Cena appears only once on RAW? You must be crazy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh, was that supposed to be funny? I kept waiting for a punchline, but it was just Dean normally starting current events related him.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ambrose looks like he's wearing one of Vince's old suits.

It's like he's wearing dad's clothes.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Ambrose stop wetting your hair for fuck's sake it makes you go from an 8 to a fucking 5.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Hopefully we can get a flying uso or two  early on in this show to keep the crowd hot!!
> 
> LIKE FOR THE FLYING USOS!!!


Nobody would_ like_ that
Nobody should


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Cena opener and now BROSE MATCH!!! If we can get a flying uso next or reigns or bryans match I might die from euphoria


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So pretty cool that Barrett pulled and dropped Alicia Fox.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose is over with the crowd, but WWE is ruining him. Turn him heel. Fuck it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Jordan2 :Jordan2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did cole call him luke ambrose?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, back to you carlos lol. Lord.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The idea of Ambrose beating former IC champions while BNB refuses to fight him would be an interesting idea if the PPV wasn't on Sunday! Might have been something really interesting if given more time.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:harper


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Dean could actually elevate the IC Title like no one else. Vince should be killed for sending him back to midcard though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wilder said:


> Dean is just a comedy gimmick now? What happened to this guy?


The same thing that happened to everyone else on the roster..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's the battle of the wifebeaters! :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wilder said:


> Dean is just a comedy gimmick now? What happened to this guy?


They prorperly assessed his in-ring skills and are making him look like the total jobber that he is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose to replace Brian Williams on NBC News.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I liked that Ambrose news thing. I think I'm just happy they are making the IC title match interesting.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> no doubt, wouldn't you????





Z. Kusano said:


> Nobody would_ like_ that
> Nobody should


Flying usos are very popular in the city they are in tonight


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So Rusev is the underdog babyface getting bullied by a dominant heel wrestler, right? Is that what the angle is? Cuz you can't just have Cena act like a heel and be all like CENASAFACELOL. His booking outside of the ring is as incomprehensible as it is inside the ring.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> :Jordan2 :Jordan2


Ambrose turning into the Tom Tucker of WWE


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's an epic battle of bluejeans!

Levi's versus Wranglers: No holds barred!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


>


I swear that girl was 18 sir.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

I fucking love Ambrose.

Seriously. Push him to the moon. He's the next Austin if they use him right. He could be as over as Bryan.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Solf said:


> Dean could actually elevate the IC Title like no one else. Vince should be killed for sending him back to midcard though.


You're right, let's have Ambrose, Wyatt, Bryan, Cena, Rusev, Lesnar, Reigns and Rollins all after ONE title.

Fuck the booking, let's put everyone in the main event.

unk2


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

kariverson said:


> Rusev again not backing down. Best face in the company.


rollins 'the top heel' would've ran his ass off in the other direction


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Harper is so berried. It's a shame really.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Sheamus sucks


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> It's an epic battle of bluejeans!
> 
> Levi's versus Wranglers: No holds barred!


Maybe Batista will appear with his skinny designer jeans...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Highly doubt that. Cena appears only once on RAW? You must be crazy


A man can dream


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn Harper! That was sick!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Well this match ain't that bad.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKKKKEEE


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

BNB vs Ambrose in a winner becomes a jobber, loser already looks like a jobber match


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Battle of the T-Shirts, Hanes vs Gap.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It's so easy to guess when they're going to a commercial break.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Luke Harper is going to HURT SOMEONE OF THESE DAYS!!!

Bury him quick like Swagger


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose vs Harper, sweet :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Good crowd. Good match thus far. Harper looking strong.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So far, so good with this match.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

LOL'ing at Hugh Jackman's mullet.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"Sir, I am being told that judging by Orlando's reaction, Ambrose's momentum is not entirely dead in the water yet."

"WHAT? BOOK HIM FOR A MATCH WITH BIG SHOW, DAMMIT"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Solf said:


> Dean could actually elevate the IC Title like no one else. Vince should be killed for sending him back to midcard though.


Ya mean like how he elevated the US title?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ambrose will elevate the IC title like he elevated the US title. 

:side: :troll unk3


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> LOL'ing at Hugh Jackman's mullet.


That movie looks pretty bad.


----------



## Jammerlappen (Feb 8, 2015)

Harper should be in the authority instead of Big Show.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Harper's one of the highlights of WWE. Love this guy.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Luke Harper is fucking awesome


----------



## kh89 (Feb 11, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> Dean is the new Santino


No he's not.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> You're right, let's have Ambrose, Wyatt, Bryan, Cena, Rusev, Lesnar, Reigns and Rollins all after ONE title.
> 
> Fuck the booking, let's put everyone in the main event.
> 
> unk2



Nah, Rusev and Cena can fuck off to midcard, and Reigns off my screen.

Ambrose/Rollins/Wyatt/Lesnar/Bryan as main-eventers please.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, i love this matchup.
But he's going to make Barrett sign the contract ... just put him in the regal stretch and make him lol.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty sure I just saw security confiscate a "Master those Titties" sign


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

beating IC champs before facing Barrett is actually pretty nice


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Ya mean like how he elevated the US title?


:bow

Amen brother


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Ya mean like how he elevated the US title?


He was part of a stable then, and had little single matches, with all the 3vs3 the Shield were doing.

I don't even know why you're bringing that up.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

and a firm palm slap by Harper!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Pretty sure I just saw security confiscate a "Master those Titties" sign


Quite sad that WWE keeps an eye out for signs they don't agree with


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose with dat overness :ambrose


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> Dean is the new Santino fpalm


Not really...he's got a long way to go before he reaches Santino's in-ring skills and ring psychology.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Harper needs to change his look. He's not a Wyatt family member anymore. He's pretty amazing for a bigger guy, but I think the image is holding him back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Luke Harper really needs to start using hair products for that bald spot. Or get the HBK tips on fake hair.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

LUIS SUAREZ REFERENCE :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In the spirit of 50 Shades of Grey, Luke Harper is dominating Ambrose.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy shit that ddt!


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Is it me, or does the crowd noise seem off?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

From Bray Wyatt to Luke Harper. 


It just keeps getting worse and worse of the opponents they match with Dean.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

BOTCH BY BROSE BOTCH BY BROSE!!!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Luke Harper really needs to start using hair products for that bald spot. Or get the HBK tips on fake hair.


I think he, or WWE, like it as part of his look.

He's supposed to look bad.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Remember that report about the complaint about lack of match time .....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone else reckon Cena being the US Champion could be quite good?


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

i ask for ambrose and this is what i get uugghhh there goes vince trying to making another entertainer wrestler into a damn fail comedy act.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Booker's is just not a commentator. He's annoying to listen to. 

I can only take so many "ohh!!" and "ohhh MAN!!"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JBL dropping a Luis Suarez reference.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Quite sad that WWE keeps an eye out for signs they don't agree with


Heresy. dont deny the master his tittays.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Crowd sounds pretty good tonight


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Very entertaining match.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> In the spirit of 50 Shades of Grey, Luke Harper is dominating Ambrose.


Thank you for that visual.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose is so cool.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Dean looks good off the top ropes.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

These two have some good chemistry


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Jammerlappen said:


> Harper should be in the authority instead of Big Show.


I would love to see that so much. Take Big Show out of the main event scene and use Harper in a better role.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Harper with that superkick doe.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn what a match.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Nothing new but these commentators can't call a fucking match or move for shit.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Guys, Ambrose is less Lunatic Fringe and more aggressive lately, I'm liking it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Florida crowd can count. (Y)


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This crowd is into dean :nice


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Luke Harper really needs to start using hair products for that bald spot. Or get the HBK tips on fake hair.


Eh, the dirty trucker that's probably kidnapped women can get away with that bald spot. 


Pretty good match to open, Harper should be the go to big man instead of Kane or Show.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty much everybody has a superkick as a regular move nowadays.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What a counter!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Anyone else reckon Cena being the US Champion could be quite good?


It'd only be good if it meant he was stuck in the middle of the show and far away from any main events.

At the same time, it'd be bad because he'd bury the entire midcard. No one competing against him for the US Title would have a chance.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Batz said:


> These two have some good chemistry


Harper and Dean have good chemistry with everyone, 

just like Ziggler, Cesaro, Seth, and Kofi do as well. 

Best of the best right now.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

NOT SURE WHICH ONE I MARC HARDER FOR!!

Flying USO!! OR FLYIBG PSYCHO??????


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Way to sell that spinning closeline Harper lol


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Somebody page me if an NXT guy shows up.


----------



## kh89 (Feb 11, 2015)

kokepepsi said:


> So Ambrose went from feuding with ROllings over getting his head put through concrete block......
> to random feud with Barett
> 
> K


I'm getting sick of this, everybody complains that he was doing nothing with wyatt, now he's in a feud with Barrett. Right now there is just way too many people in the main event scene at the moment and there is no room for Ambrose right now. Just be patient and give it time. I'd rather see him feud with Barrett then job to main eventers right now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Yup. That was a good ass match.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was a pretty good opener.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dean won!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

How's that boot taste, Ambrose?

I'm digging this match.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

DDT OUT OF NOEWHREREZZZ!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really good match


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I could maybe see this match on NXT...Maybe...as an opener


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

great match. From a couple of the true top guys!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey... he won! Now, will the WWE actually keep this up or is this just a temporary deal?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good match.

Ambrose is awesome.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Both guys should be main eventers.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Man Ambrose was ON tonight

Looked way better too without his shitty as shirt and just rocking a wife beater


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Dirty Deeds :cole


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Really fun opening match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

That finishing stretch. :mark:

Nice match.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Good match. I hope Harper has the bright future he deserves, though.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Awesome match. Still very sad that they used Harper like a jobber lately.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You have to be a bad-ass or an idiot to have a receding hairline with a fringe


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Can we get a Finn Balor, Zayne, or Neville called up?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Barrett v. Ambrose -- that's not an awful thing by any means. Good match with Harper too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean is going over!!! :mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose is a friggin star


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Cena Usos DB also have good chemistry with everyone


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

GODDAMN WHO THAT BITCH


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Finally a build to a title match that doesn't include the guys wrestling each other in non-title matches twice a week for a month


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

We sign contracts on Monday night, Maggle!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Great match. Harper deserves more credit, amazing worker.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"Normally covers every guy he puts it on." Lies, Booker. Lies.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

this bout should've opened the show. then i can be mentally prepared for Cena to growl and assault Rusev like he caught him tonguing his wife's back door.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn...what a hottie behind Cole


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. We don't need Dusty's old black ass here tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Goldust vs Cody must be finally happening at Mania. 2-3 years after it should have


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Knew we couldn't get a Raw without a 20 minute Triple H promo. At least it didn't start the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if Sting actually typed the words into the Titan-tron "I ACCEPT." 

:hmm:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ambrose has also turned down the crazy mannerisms a bit


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Batz said:


> These two have some good chemistry


Well, they did work a couple of matches in the indies together.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy fuck, there are no words in the English language to describe how fucking sick I am of Kane and the Big Show


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Put the Wyatts back together.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh shit, it's February 16th. We should be seeing the Raw MotY match either this show or next week. We had Cena v Cesaro last year, Cena v Punk the year before, Punk v Bryan the year before that, I can't wait to see who it is this year.

Maybe Balor vs Zayn?


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Hopefully we get a couple Uso out next or DB/Reigns match!!!!!!!!

EPIC RAW FELLAS!!

Maybe a Sheamus return next !?!?!?!?!?

:jabari


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> You have to be a bad-ass or an idiot to have a receding hairline with a fringe


But it's a lunatic fringe, so it's acceptable.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if Sting actually typed the words into the Titan-tron "I ACCEPT."
> 
> :hmm:


Stinger's no doubt proficient in Adobe After Effects


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I sigh and groan anytime Kane or Show appear on the screen. These guys were beasts in 2000 ffs


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I really liked that match. I think Ambrose/Barrett will be a nice match.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Florida crowd can count. (Y)


I know this Orlando crowd is good, it makes the atmosphere better when the crowd interacts more.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I missed most of the match after the 1st commercial break...damn 2 year old started eating hand lotion.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Please for the love of God...the Authority need something new. No more Show and Kane.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

After the Roman and Bryan stuff is over, Dean will rise from the ashes.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Is it bad that I just read Dusty's tweet in Dusty's voice? "Isssss a hawd tames fo da wodes familay"

Triple H responds to Sting's response to Triple H's request to talk to Sting?


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Nothing gets a feud over like inserting Big Show and Kane into it


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, they did work a couple of matches in the indies together.


Yeah it's pretty awesome how well the guys from the indys work awesome together in a WWE ring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would mark so hard if Brock, interfered in both Bryan and reigns' matches and destroyed them :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Machine Gun Kelly change his name?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

big show and kane, awesome


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> I missed most of the match after the 1st commercial break...damn 2 year old started eating hand lotion.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

It's Kane and Big Show! Arrrggh, change the channel!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Please for the love of God...the Authority need something new. No more Show and Kane.


Should be Sheamus and Cesaro not Show and Kane.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Kane has the sniffles again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Big Show and Kane, ugh.


----------



## kh89 (Feb 11, 2015)

Wilder said:


> Dean is just a comedy gimmick now? What happened to this guy?


I personally think there just trying to not make him stale and show mor sides of his personality. The last two weeks he was serious, today he was funny. People say he's like the joker, well the joker was never always serious.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Smelt this as being a filler RAW from the moment Cena's music hit.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm tired of Kane and Show but standing next to HHH, they make him look like a midget. Damn.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

At least Pig Slow continues as heel.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Big Show missed a spot shaving


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god. WE DON'T NEED ANOTHER KANE/BIG SHOW MATCH ESPECIALLY AT MANIA.

These guys are fucking incompetent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

who in the blue hell is Kid ink?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

may 13 :ti


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Somehow somewhere Daniel Bryan is gonna get in the middle of this.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol May 13th.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Avada Kedavra said:
> 
> 
> > Please for the love of God...the Authority need something new. No more Show and Kane.
> ...


This.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yawn.... just what we need Kane and Big Show in the main event in 2015.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WE WANT BOOS
WE WANT BOOS
WE WANT BOOS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE is horrible with exposition. 

And Show, its May 19th that pissed off Kane, lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose's body is just....damn.









Damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"No, we're 206 years old Trips, Thank you."


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

May 13th psycho? :lmao

It was May 19th, you douche. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh dear god.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Show vs. Kane in a retirement match resulting in a double countout would make the IWC happy, I think.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wasn't it May 19th? :lmao


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

May 13th, may 13th psycho 



:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's May 19th you idiot:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Big Show vs Kane
2014................................................................................2014


fpalm


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

May 13th reference. Haven't seen those since 2006.

Right, 19th.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

7 footers talking like elementary school children... yea that's gotta be best for business...


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Show just trolled himself. "You know what was stupid? My fist running into your face."

...wut.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

I was going to ask if I missed anything but i see its Show and Kane so i'll assume not.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Did Triple H shrink? Jesus he looks so small


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

If it wasn't for Rollins and J&J the Authority would be the worst group ever.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

HHH playing the chaperone right now


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

MAY 13TH WHY YOU TALKING ABOUT THAT


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

WWE can't even keep up with their past storylines. :lmao


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Stephanie Fit Series stealing that segment.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> may 13 :ti


What is May 13? Or do they mean May 19? I remember the May 19 storyline.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

no steph tonite?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we give Show/Kane a match where no matter what they do they both have to retire?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What was May 13th (19th)?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

May 13th... Close enough to the 19th, right? lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Yupppppp we definitely getting Wyatt/Taker.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

El Capitano said:


> Yawn.... just what we need Kane and Big Show in the main event in 2015.


I watched OSW's Hallowenn Havoc 1995 review. Let it sink in that Big Show has been on the screen 20 years

20 fucking years


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH looks smaller than Seth's penis right now.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Why on fucking earth is Big Show on TV in 2015, and why was he on TV in 2014 and 2013.. and so and on.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL at the can opening during the promo.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I could have sworn it was may 19th?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kane vs Reigns & Big Show vs Bryan tonight, Get this show back to 2 hours


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Big Show and Kane in the main event hashtag butts in seats

15 years ago


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Just looking at a Kid Ink vid on Youtube then back to Bray Wyatt, for a second I thought he was holding a blunt in his hand.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Big Show saying the wrong date lol.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope this leads to Big Show and Kane losing tonight, which causes HHH and Steph to become frustrated and "fire" Kane and Big Show, which means they get a couple of months off, while Sheamus and Luke Harper replaces them in The Authority.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

UNDERTAKER :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

it was may 19th, you stupid fuck


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol, that lone idiot chanting "Undertaker"


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dusty!


----------



## Futter112 (Nov 10, 2012)

Really hoping Fast Lane is decent build to Mania


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show with that botch.

:ti

Congrats, Show. You just crossed the line to becoming completely useless.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Dusty looks like he's going through chemotherapy, christ


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> I could have sworn it was may 19th?


Yeah it is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dusty is looking terrible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dusty looks fucking WASHED:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Can we take this time out to appreciate how far Cody Rhodes has come and how well he works this gimmick?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dusty looks like hell.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

a coffin nail 100% confirmed at this point 
LET'S DO IT!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

These promos are annoying.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt ugh not interested


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Stardust is so fucking cool looking.

I mean so is Goldust, but dat purple is amazing.*


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Can we just get to the point where Cody washes his face and beats the shit out of his brother?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Show messed up on purpose so Kane wouldn't snap on him. I'm just gonna stick with that


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

HOLY SHIT I AM MARCING RIGHT NOW I AM MARCING!!!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh hai character development & story building.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cotton Hill!!!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't tell if Dusty looks like death or is looking healthy.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cody is so fucking good as stardust. it's the little things.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"You know Vince, people are tired of Bryan vs. Kane and Reigns vs. Big Show. We need a different main event for tonight."

"How about Reigns vs. Kane and Bryan vs. Big Show?"

"Genius! People will love it!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dusty, just accept you raised two bat-shit nuts kids.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

that is well to much latex


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn Dusty ain't lookin too good


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that's it?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Cody playing a mental disability gimmick?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow Dusty looked terrible.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Can't believe fucking Goldust is the more sensible brother now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cody is going to Owen Hart 94 the shit out of this reunion!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> If it wasn't for Rollins and J&J the Authority would be the worst group ever.


I dunno i think New Day won that award weeks ago :draper2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dusty looks very gaunt. Them scars, damn


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What happened to Dusty's head ?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I can't tell if Dusty looks like death or is looking healthy.


Looks pretty healthy to me.

Looks like he lost a bit of weight too.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Goddamn someone let a little air outta Dusty


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Stardust is so fucking cool looking.
> 
> I mean so is Goldust, but dat purple is amazing.*


I know :banderas


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

HE'S GAHT A BAH-THICLE!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

God I fricking love me some American Dream lol.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Incoming heel turn from Cody


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

There is so many food adverts on American tv


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow what happened to dusty? thats a man who looks like he's on his way out


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dusty looked better in that segment than he ever did when he was in the ring


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Damn Dusty ain't lookin too good


Looking like he lost weight, not in a good way.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> What happened to Dusty's head ?


old school blading, they just kinda dragged it across their heads n shit


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> I watched OSW's Hallowenn Havoc 1995 review. Let it sink in that Big Show has been on the screen 20 years
> 
> 20 fucking years


You gotta admire his longevity.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

You can look but you cant touch


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

farmers only cant be a real thing


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Incoming heel turn from Cody


You mean face turn from Goldust.

Cody is already heel.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Americans, your ads are fucking scary..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cody would have been so much better as Stardust if they made the character more perverted. 


Startdust is too - G rated compared to Goldust was in his prime. 


WWE won't even spotlight Goldust vs Roddy Piper WrestleMania match again.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

BIG show kane Trip segment = 9/10 i do like them normally but big show gave me a few chuckles with his jokes!!
Wyatt segment = 10/10 it LOOKED LIKE HE SMOKED ON DAT GAS IN THE BACKGROUND BEFORE THE PROMO 
Rhode Family segment!!!! 100/10 MARC OUT MOMENT OF THE NIGHT!!!!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Dusty dropped lots of weight (through surgery?). It makes his face look so sickly; his bladed face scars appear much bigger.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wilder said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHHKU4znvo8


I was venting frustration at missing a good match thanks to my son.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok does anyone else think there may be something wrong with Dusty Rhodes? He looked sickly to me.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I give Cody his props, whatever character he is asked to play, he plays it 100% every time


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

gif worthy kid rocking out to New Day on the app lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus titty fucking christ. He is looking so bad..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Tha Pope said:


> old school blading, they just kinda dragged it across their heads n shit


So that's what those marks were. I should have known. Looks like Flair and Hogan were better at hiding it.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

FUCKIN' CHRIST IT'S THE NEW DAY


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh no...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

These guys love to have fun!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

New Day got the Jobber entrance


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

and wwe has officially killed my vibe


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

New Day needs to die.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

I really feel physically ill everytime New Day comes on my tv screen


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker T talking about the New Day is the most un-excited I've heard him since coming back to Raw.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank god new day got the jobber entrance

such cringe bull shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some old people look better fat. Dusty is one of them, apparently.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Everyone's favorite gimmick. 


New Day make 3-Man Band seem like AC/DC.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

The final chapter in the Goldust/Stardust saga. Losing to the New Day means its over lol.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Smackdown for April 7th in Dallas...just saw an ad for the event. Main event is Roman & Bryan vs. Wyatt & Big Show

God damn it...


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is Cody playing a mental disability gimmick?


Nah, Eugene and Emma have trademarked it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*What if Cody botched their entrance and kicked Goldust in the face?*


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> So that's what those marks were. I should have known. Looks like Flair and Hogan were better at hiding it.


considering Flair could bump his knee and start blading, it's a surprise his forehead doesnt look like hamburger meat


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yo? The PPV is at Memphis? The New Day is about to get their black asses fucked up in Memphis by them ********.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cody looks like he has had a shit ton of ecstasy


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Get this heel turn over with. I got no interest in seeing Blue Day


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

mgman said:


> Dusty dropped lots of weight (through surgery?). It makes his face look so sickly; his bladed face scars appear much bigger.


I mean if he's losing it in a healthy way, and not because of sickness, the sickly look is better than the diseases associated with being obese. It's sad how many people suffer because their friends and family tell them that they look good overweight or obese.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

please let this be it I can't stomach star-dust any longer


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Smackdown for April 7th in Dallas...just saw an ad for the event. Main event is Roman & Bryan vs. Wyatt & Big Show
> 
> God damn it...


Card subject to change.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

New Day with jobber entrance :lol


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> Dusty looked better in that segment than he ever did when he was in the ring


NO NO NO

NO

NO

NO
NONONONONONO ONONONONON

NO


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Honestly, Stardust just looks like he's trolling everyone in an Ace Ventura kinda way


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Just when you forget about New Day...

God damn they should have fed them to Reigns/Bryan on Smackdown.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Cody has some cool looking boots.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. Still 2 hours to go.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Americans, your ads are fucking scary..


The scariest thing is that there are too many per hour


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dusty Rhodes out there trying to sway Cody to the Dark Side


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh look it's the New Day


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

That's it, I'm buying a New Day shirt. These guys are so good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JBL lists half a dozen brother teams that had fights and Booker goes "But they weren't brothers" lol! Wow.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

MysticRVD said:


> These guys love to have fun!


taking that Vince advice.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Aw I wanted to see New Day's entrance get booed.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jordo said:


> farmers only cant be a real thing


it is, but the girls supposedly interested can't be. 

lets look like a bikini model and go live in the middle of nowhere with a ******* who never talks and spends all his time working.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Fucking New Day. Big E is such an awful fucking character now, and Kofi/Woods aren't worthy of being on RAW.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Did Booker just say the Steiners weren't brothers?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Dusty Rhodes out there trying to sway Cody to the Dark Side


:maury


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> Just when you forget about New Day...


And motherfuckers act like they forgot about Day.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this newday shit, is shit


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Booker T talking about the New Day is the most un-excited I've heard him since coming back to Raw.


Can't blame him.. Shit's disgusting


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

New............Day SUCKS!
New............Day SUCKS!


It was fun chanting that at the Rumble when Woods was doing that slap on the mat.

:lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Tha Pope said:


> considering Flair could bump his knee and start blading, it's a surprise his forehead doesnt look like hamburger meat


I never got to see those old school matches so I never got to see them do all that. Flair doing all that mess is amazing. He looks great considering he did all that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So are the announcers burying an entire era now?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

"New... Day Sucks!"


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

would rather a couple usos out there than the DUSTS


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

There is ZERO crowd response to this ridiculous tag team. Big E and Kofi are such wasted talents in this stupid, tired gimmick. I honestly don't get it. Holy shit they just fucking won.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

My man Cody just said fuck it & rolled out the ring :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's crazy how this group has made no one give a teaspoon of a fuck about Kofi. At least when he was on his own, 10 people cheered.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> Just when you forget about New Day...
> 
> God damn they should have fed them to Reigns/Bryan on Smackdown.


I'd rather see them destroyed by Kane/Big Show. :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Black History Month baby :dance


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A New Day Sucks chant ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day is garbage.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"That was a big win for the New Day!" 

Yeah, that team they've beat like 6 times already. Real huge win for them.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Even Cody... I mean Stardust couldn't believe it. You seen that gulp of disbelief. 


Who loses to fucking New Day?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Heel turn coming?


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Stardust has mastered the suggestive slide.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

I GUESS U SAY ITS NEW DAY FOR THE NEW DAY!!!

New day for the Dust team?!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cole right there saying all black people look the same.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

has golddust damaged his quads?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish the New Day would die already. The groups is a waste of talent for all 3 men.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New day wins. End of the Dust Bros.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cody turns on Dustin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why the hell is Goldust selling like he got hit by a mac truck?

:ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That guy who just screamed that he is the weak link lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

noooooooooo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Stop the winners music while the losers interact.. not giving away anything at all right there.. morons..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's weak Cody. Finish him!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

finally.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well. We all seen that coming.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

OMG SHOCKED!!!!!


:vince


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

DAMN IT CODY...STAR LOL


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Can someone explain to me as to why Cody is attacking Goldust? Like what...?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Now go wash ya face!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So we finally got a Cody turn. I want the mustache back.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cody has turned heel for the third time and in three weeks? 

The Adam Rose method of turning heel I see.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

worst heel turn ever. only saw it from 1000 miles away


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Damnit Co- Star-...cmone


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMNIT CODY..STAR..C'MON.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm still laughing at people saying a heel turn, Cody has been a heel for like 3 months now :lol

If anything Goldust just went from a tweener to a face.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL BOOKAH


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

OMG A ROMAN REIGNS PROMO!!!!! YES!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Literally all the reactions for reigns are women.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*This company has like 4 tag teams and they disbanded one of the few that were technically sound in the ring, relatively over, and with impeccable chemistry.

They're so stupid.*


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Baleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedat


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Damn it....Gold....Star.....Come on!" - Booker


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

1 vs ALL! ayeee


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Finally someone we are all fans of Roman Reigns!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

tbf _Cody Rhodes_ was too generic. The _Stardust_ gimmick no doubt revitalized his career


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

JR: 
HE TURNED ON HIS OWN BLOOD , YOU ON OF A BITCH , YOU BACK STABBER


Today:
well shoot.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Booker T. :ti


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

OMFG DAMMIT COD THAT IS UR BROTHER!!! NEVER TURN BACK ON BROTHER WF POSTERS!!! 0/10 DAMM VINCE DO NOT SUPPORT FAMILY BROTHER VIOLENCE DAMMIT WWE DAMMIT COMPANY !!!!!!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This Rhodes Bros feud sucks ass already.

It should be EPIC, but it's the same as every other god damn tag team break up. It's not different than the Primetime Players split


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Omg that one vs all shirt. Fpalm.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


> JR:
> HE TURNED ON HIS OWN BLOOD , YOU ON OF A BITCH , YOU BACK STABBER
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Not saying he's ugly ... 


but don't see why girls find roman so beautiful?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

We Want More Reigns Confused Faces.

Give us a face Roman.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Can someone explain to me as to why Cody is attacking Goldust? Like what...?


Because they need a filler match for WM.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Overcome them odds, Roman.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Goldust should retire now. He never came back as the classic Goldust who was perverted and wore the blonde wig. 




...

Fast forward. 

Roman Reigns interview. 

I wish he could immitate the Rock in this moment. I would LOL, if he was like "Finally Reigns has come back to...". :reigns


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao He forgot his lines.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Are they turning Roman Reigns into a politician?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Literally all the reactions for reigns are women.


*And he ain't even close to being that attractive. :jericho2*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Bryant Gumble looking dude.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Should've turned at Fast Lane tbh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jesus, the interviewer has more charisma than Reigns


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF are you talking about Reigns?

No one was mad Rollins didn't win the RR.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Like Bryan has to earn Reigns respect?

:ti


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Still wanted WWE to do a gimmick with Cody where he has a split personality as Cody and Stardust and one personality doesn't know what the other has done.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

This "promo" zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Pretty heel stuff there


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Reigns has saved my interest. I do not know if i would contine watching because you never turn your back on brother

Look at the flying uso they would never turn backs on each other and they are tag team champions


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

And Reigns gets boos from mentioning Bryan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

OMG!!!!! REIGNS IS TERRIBLE!!!!!!!

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

roman has taken some acting classes


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

If doing long division was a person .... he'd be Roman Reigns


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay. A decent Reigns promo.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Good promo by Reigns.

LOL did he give Byron a duck face at the end? :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Solid promo from Roman.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This promo is too long.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"They booed me because they wanted Seth to win the rumble!" :reigns


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Still over as fuck


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

About time those two broke up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When I think of a wrestler entering through the crowd, I think of *loners* who don't share a locker room, like the Shield or Edge and Christian.


The fuck is Roman entering through the crowd when he shares a locker room with his peers now.



They have to make this dumb bastard heel :lmao They aren't helping him at all.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*At least we're getting more humane interviews, not cheeseballs belee det kind.*


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Except for that last bit.... it almost feels like the reporter is the one cutting the promo with Reigns just giving a bunch of brief, short answers.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nikki Bella said:


> :lmao He forgot his lines.


Nope it was part of the interview


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Good reaction form Bryan.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

There it is.....cody takes out the old dog.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

how transparent is this shit? fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TBH, I didn't listen to a word Roman said.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

That was an awful promo, the fuck was he going on about. 

Good Bryan pop though.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

"The YESH Nation.." -Booker 

faceplam..


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

YEs


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *And he ain't even close to being that attractive. :jericho2*


He's only slightly better looking than Jack wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad promo from Reigns.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

This is Roman home town is it not? and he still gets booed


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Reigns vs. Kane... what a joy.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Thought that was decent from Reigns to be fair.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

That was a GOOD promo.



Reigns could cure cancer and you guys would hate on it. This forum is fucking unreadable.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> WTF are you talking about Reigns?
> 
> No one was mad Rollins didn't win the RR.


I think, kayfabe, he was saying that the Authority used the fans displeasure with Bryan not winning to set up a match between him and Rollins for a shot at Reigns to headline WM. They were planning on Rollins winning. At least I think that was the point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Excellent interview by Byron and Reigns. Byron is so good with these worked shoot questions and Reigns came off totally natural this time.*


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

So Dusty traveled all that way just so his boys could attack each other?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Good promo by Reigns.
> 
> LOL did he give Byron a duck face at the end? :lol


It's a reflex action, he can't help it.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Funny... the only reason any of us are calling that Reigns promo decent was because finally didn't trip over any words. 

Sad that's how a promo/interview is judged by these days. Because it was still a snoozefest.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Force is strong with Qui Gonn Bryan!


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Good promo from Reigns. He needs to keep this persona.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Was a meh promo. Very forgettable. Lacked charisma, but closed well.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Meh he didn't fuck up kudos to him. Overall a boring promo but hey at least he isn't forgetting his lines anymore


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Amber B said:


> When I think of a wrestler entering through the crowd, I think of *loners* who don't share a locker room, like the Shield or Edge and Christian.
> 
> 
> The fuck is Roman entering through the crowd when he shares a locker room with his peers now.
> ...


He can't find his way to the ring hillip2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Not bad promo from Reigns at all.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Great promo that reporter cut.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cody finally end Goldust at mania


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> TBH, I didn't listen to a word Roman said.


See my idea of Reigns reading 50 shades of Grey doesn't sound so stupid now huh. :saul


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> That was a GOOD promo.
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns could cure cancer and you guys would hate on it. This forum is fucking unreadable.


It was good compared to what he's been giving us... and that hasn't been much. much. Wow, he didn't stutter or stumble over a word. Let's give Romey a cookie.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Reigns surprised me with a good promo tonight. The Daniel Bryan comment was :booklel


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

thegockster said:


> This is Roman home town is it not? and he still gets booed


Well it's not like he's playing for the Miami Dolphins and they are in home court.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns turned heel in my book. BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns promo was good because it fit him the best. What we just seen was the difference between Reigns natural comfortness, and WWE over scripting Reigns to say stupid shit.

Reigns as the smooth bad ass > Reigns as the next Cena (which was WWE's scripting)


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Holy FUCK Cody's promo on the App was RIDICULOUS!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns promo was good because it fit him the best. What we just seen was the difference between Reigns natural comfortness, and WWE over scripting Reigns to say stupid shit.

Reigns as the smooth bad ass > Reigns as the next Cena (which was WWE's scripting)


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

For a backstage locker room segment, it wasn't a bad promo at all. I would've preferred a superman punch to Byron...but oh well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nobody seen Cody..Star turning on Goldust. I certainly didn't :dylan


:eyeroll


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PirateMonkE said:


> Except for that last bit.... it almost feels like the reporter is the one cutting the promo with Reigns just giving a bunch of brief, short answers.


It was literally the reporter doing Reigns' promo in the form of questions, so all Reigns has to say is yes, no, or beelee dat.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

He is showing more personality, which is good.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

How many times has Daniel Bryan cut a promo better than Reigns just cut?



NAME A FEW. GO AHEAD. AND LINK EM ON YOUTUBE FOR ME. PLEASE.



God, I dont even like Reigns, but fuck you wannabe smarks are so annoying.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

NOW THIS IS A PROMO


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

He didn't want to live in his father's shadow.. so he took his brother's gimmick.. Okay.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

StarCody needs to tone down the over acting...but other than that I'm liking his new gimmick. But he needs to grow his stache back.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Stardust > Roman Reigns


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

SCREW U CODY RHOD !!! NEVER RESPECT MAN THAT TURNS BACK ON BROTHER!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dusty's like "What is this bullshit?"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

It's turned down a good bit here, but on the app, the crowd chanted CM Punk during that promo.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

And why couldnt this awesome Cody promo be cut live instead of a fucking app replay. 

They are so out of touch.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Cody Rhodes>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Dude is one of the most versatile wrestlers there are.

Has had numerous characters, very good wrestler, very good mic talker, great charisma. When he's in his mid 30's I can't wait for his push.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HUGE CM Punk chants during the break that have been edited out in this replay. (you can sort of hear it though)

Cody Rhodes is a talented actor.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now Cody's gonna sweat his wife's weave out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Cody, your old man is the real Stardust.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Dusty seems really old


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Daniel with a 15 minute yes chant


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> He's only slightly better looking than Jack wouldn't you agree?


*:maury

He ain't anywhere close to Swagger's league.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> How many times has Daniel Bryan cut a promo better than Reigns just cut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hmm: maybe the live Raw thread isn't for you


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

R.I.P Cody Rhodes


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> How many times has Daniel Bryan cut a promo better than Reigns just cut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the time? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan getting no Boos this week. Time to move on from that talk.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jordo said:


> YES YES YES YES YES YES


Why am I not surprised to see a Nintendo fan a Daniel Bryan fan.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

You see, Cody's promo kept my attention throughout. It was entertaining and told its story in a clear, concise way. That's more than I can say about another promo I just watched...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That promo by Stardust :tucky 

He can make anything work.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

He helped you beat down Rey Mysterio and that's how you thank him?

tisk tisk Cody tisk tisk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cm Punk chants?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Bryan's arms have to hurt now...he had to do "Yes" chants for the entire commercial break.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> HUGE CM Punk chants during the break that have been edited out in this replay. (you can sort of hear it though)
> 
> Cody Rhodes is a talented actor.


They chanted CM Punk during Bryans entrance :bryanlol


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

My boy Stardust on the mic. That was pretty darn good.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"Daniel Bryan, Why should I push Daniel Bryan" :vince3

"Well pops, look at the crowd reaction, he's been getting cheered day in and day out" :HHH2

"Damnit, have ya takin' a good look at 'um, he's like 4 foot 9, whose gonna want to see him?" :vince4

"Vince, if it was actually like that, the universe wouldn't be cheering for him" :trips7

"How about we have him face Sheamus instead?" :vince2

"Whaa.....Vince, the people want Daniel Bryan in the main event" :trips6

"I can't have a goat looking mammal in the main event twice, damnit, the people want Roman Reigns I can feel it" :vince2

:trips7


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

when has smackdowns been on thursday


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Great promo by Cody on the other hand.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

I AM Glacier said:


> Daniel with a 15 minute yes chant


you feel me?

what a goof.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

like if younthink Reigns and Bryan should remain friends and Cody should apologize to his brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao 

Bryan trying to wear down crowd so they dont cheer Roman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time to take a nap.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What a weak pop :lol


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

LOOK AT THAT POP!!!!!!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Smarks arguing over who's better between Reigns and Bryan when they're both terrible

:ti


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Bryan getting no Boos this week. Time to move on from that talk.


He got a very decent pop. Better than Reigns in his home town.. lol


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

I want Tourette's Goldust back


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

No boos?

Hmm.

:reigns


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Nope it was part of the interview


He forgot his lines :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *:maury
> 
> He ain't anywhere close to Swagger's league.*


yes they are. 

you also agree they would make a good faction. 


D-Y baby.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cody's promo was great.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

roman reigns has such a terrible spear.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Ohh not a good pop for Reigns.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shit, reigns is so over with the fans, they adore him. He's outclassing bryan pop-wise every week bar none. Tonight shows it.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"Seth Don't Be So Hard On Yourself" sign. Hahaha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Solid promo from Roman.





Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Excellent interview by Byron and Reigns. Byron is so good with these worked shoot questions and Reigns came off totally natural this time.*





Headliner said:


> Reigns promo was good because it fit him the best. What we just seen was the difference between Reigns natural comfortness, and WWE over scripting Reigns to say stupid shit.
> 
> Reigns as the smooth bad ass > Reigns as the next Cena (which was WWE's scripting)


(Y)


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

what's worse for RR being booed or almost no reaction either way? that was a seriously muted response. jobbers get better pops than that.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

tHE FUTURE IS HERE LADIES AND GENTLEMAN!!!

SAmoan SMASHSER ROMAN .......rEIGNS!!!!!!

Omg db on commentary!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They should start cutting to ECW crowds cheering when their forced top guys come out just for the fuckery.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Bryan getting no Boos this week. Time to move on from that talk.


Same for Roman thus far.

This crowd is pretty good tbh.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

amhlilhaus said:


> it is, but the girls supposedly interested can't be.
> 
> lets look like a bikini model and go live in the middle of nowhere with a ******* who never talks and spends all his time working.


every girl loves that lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JBL: beating big show's the most phenomenal thing Daniel Bryan is done.

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nikki Bella said:


> He forgot his lines :lmao


Nope it was part of the interview


----------



## elbowdrop3000 (Nov 25, 2014)

Who's that hairy ten year old at the announce table


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

lol, Bryan not even looking at Roman when he was trying to act tough starring him down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can be happy, then Kane shows up on the screen and I feel like drinking. And I don't even drink.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Nope it was part of the interview


He forgot his lines. 

:maury


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Sign of the night - *Seth, don't be so HARD ON yourself *


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Remember when Kane debuted and was a legit bad ass


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Someone make me turn off this RAW.*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bryan has been great near microphones lately lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose bigger pop than Roman. Oh yeah, I'm counting fuckers. Dean should be in that spot.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Roman Reigns vs Kane, I wish I could watch it, but I'm too busy not giving a fuck about it.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Cant even get a pop in his home state hahahhahaha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns is inflammatory like a hemorrhoid.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> He forgot his lines.
> 
> 
> 
> :maury



Don't try with Stone Hot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Cody promos was awesome.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Bryan is already a better announcer than the 3 people he's sitting with.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Batz said:


> Same for Roman thus far.
> 
> This crowd is pretty good tbh.


Past couple of weeks, people were saying the fans are turning on Bryan. That's why I pointed it out.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Kane would be so much better as a figure in the Authority if he were masked and just remained a silent monster, like he was in the Corporation.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Love that dig at the Lesnar defence hypocrisy.


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Somebody get a couple of phone books for Bryan to sit on so he's even with the rest of the guys behind the table.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

To be fair Bryan, I've seen your own wife question your manliness :cool2


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

"I had one less title defense than Brock Lesnar." LOL!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So we're being treated to Reigns vs Kane now...then Bryan/Show vs Reigns/Kane later
:chan


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

They gotta stop booking Reigns against slow monsters who are past 40.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Well it's not like he's playing for the Miami Dolphins and they are in home court.


This was the night were he should have had the majority of the support if he can't get it in his home town then he's going to be pretty much fucked everywhere else


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bryan questioning WWE logic, he ain't winning at Fastlane


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Shit, reigns is so over with the fans, they adore him. He's outclassing bryan pop-wise every week bar none. Tonight shows it.


HAHAHAHAHA

this is just trolling


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

You'd think they'd wanna put Roman in matches against guys who could carry him and at least make him look good. Nah, let's waste a near 50 year old on him


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Bryan with the best line of the night saying he didn't need to be stripped of the title seeing as he had 1 less title defense than Brock Lesnar LOL great fucking line Bryan bravo


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Remember when Kane debuted and was a legit bad ass


And in 2003 when he took the mask off. Those were the days.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Sign of the night - *Seth, don't be so HARD ON yourself *


:lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Flashyelbow said:


> Don't try with Stone Hot.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:trips4


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Cody is such a great talker. Dude could make any shitty gimmick work.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Z. Kusano said:


> So we're being treated to Reigns vs Kane now...then Bryan/Show vs Reigns/Kane later
> :chan


Pretty sure Bryan/Show is later, no tag match.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> "Seth Don't Be So Hard On Yourself" sign. Hahaha


Will Seth appear to undr... address the situation?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"I have once less title defense than Brock Lesnar"! 

Daniel Bryan going in! :jay2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan buries Lesnar! :yes!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

YES PARTY lol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

"I had one less title defense than Brock Lesnar." Probably the funniest line we will hear all night.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Kane is wrestling twice tonight? holy fuckery


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


>


Is it me, or is it like a different face here. Not Roman's?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

There's still something I really like about Glenn Jacobs and wouldn't mind seeing around, but its not Corporate Kane or any over done masked Kane gimmicks.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This Bryan/Reigns rivalry is pretty good to be honest.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Daniel Ryan is killing it tonight.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nikki Bella said:


> He forgot his lines.


Nope part of the interview


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bryan heeling it up...I love it!


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Daniel Bryan with the Cm punk jab. Told roman to keep his eye on the ball

Wf poster logic


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I can be happy, then Kane shows up on the screen and I feel like drinking. And I don't even drink.


Crown Royal Black always makes Kane matches tolerable. You should try it


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Someone make me turn off this RAW.*


I don't think Swagger is gonna be on tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:yes :yes

Daniel Bryan

:yes :yes


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Shit, reigns is so over with the fans, they adore him. He's outclassing bryan pop-wise every week bar none. Tonight shows it.


Reigns' pop was literally 3 seconds when his music hit and it was the sound of ovaries exploding


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

In 2015 Kane should be telling me how increase by 401K not wrestling.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Kinda hard to make Bryan a heel when Reigns is an actual douche and Bryan is the nicest, most humble guy on the roster and it reflects in their work and fans can sense it.

*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Pretty sure Bryan/Show is later, no tag match.


Yup. The tag match will be next week, :lol


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well fucking said JBL. A fucking match is going on here. Fucking call it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL, loving the random yes party to distract Reigns, was fun. I'm really liking this rivalry.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

You can tell Bryan is losing that why he some what shooting here its like his mad


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That arrogance of Daniel Bryan. Boo-him!!!


LOL, :jbl stopping the commentators from acting like WCW commentators talking through the entire match about everything not going on in the ring.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Nope part of the interview


He forgot his lines. :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LMAOOOOOOOOOO

"I would not dare disrespect Roman Reigns, The Big Dog?"

:lol :lol


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Bryan is hilarious at commentary.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao JBL wanting to stay on topic during a match


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Sign of the night - *Seth, don't be so HARD ON yourself *


:evil :evil :evil


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bryan is being snarky asshole and I love it lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> Reigns' pop was literally 3 seconds when his music hit and it was the sound of ovaries exploding


And Bryan got a much bigger pop than Reigns tonight. Wasn't even close.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*"I'm the better wrestler."

That's such an understatement, good lord.*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> There's still something I really like about Glenn Jacobs and wouldn't mind seeing around, but its not Corporate Kane or any over done masked Kane gimmicks.


It's Diesel, the Christmas Dentist?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Pretty sure Bryan/Show is later, no tag match.


Ahhh the graphic on screen on kinda give that impression. I will admit I do tune out most of the time for these commentators


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey guys do we have someone who can't wrestle and is even worse at talking? 
Yeah boss Roman Reigns.should we ask him to clean out is locker?
No , No .... PUSH HIM TO THE MOON


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Them black dudes in the front row are black as shit. Over-roasted in the oven ass ******. 


Créole Heat said:


> Crown Royal Black always makes Kane matches tolerable. You should try it


What you recommend for Big Show matches? The same?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

5 Star match right here. :troll


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

loving this Bryan


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'The Juggernaut'
'The Big Dog'

When your fake fucking 'Roman' and 'Reigns' names isn't enough to get you over. :reigns


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Bryan is so funny on commentary.

Reigns should be beating Kane and Big Show easily if he's going to be facing Lesnar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman looks strong!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Booker does not care that a match is going on


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

JBL telling DB to shut the hell up.. wish he would listen


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Reigns' pop was literally 3 seconds when his music hit and it was the sound of ovaries exploding


Psst...*sarcasm*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nikki Bella said:


> He forgot his lines. :lmao


nope part of the interview. Mark about to be Blocked


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Well fucking said JBL. A fucking match is going on here. Fucking call it.


He's one to fucking talk.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Shit, reigns is so over with the fans, they adore him. He's outclassing bryan pop-wise every week bar none. Tonight shows it.


Heh? Bryan and his YES! chants were considerably louder.

Not to mention Roman is in his home state. :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Bryan has been great on commentary tonight, he's putting over Reigns , took a dig at Lesnar and is holding his own up against the commentary team.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Bryan killing it on commentary. This feud has been amazing.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't even care about this match Bryan is just so damn good at the announce table.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Daniel Bryan is a GREAT talker, he reminds me of an authentic UFC competitor, a really believable athlete and wrestler.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Them black dudes in the front row are black as shit. Over-roasted in the oven ass ******.
> 
> What you recommend for Big Show matches? The same?


Lol what's with you and black dudes on-screen?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

"You Can't Wrestle"

"Yes He Can"

Bruhhhhhhhhhhh :lmao


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

"Yes he can" reply to "You can't wrestle"

wow. What is wrong with those cunts in the crowd.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'You can't wrestle' chants


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd: You can't wrestle!!
8 year olds and a couple of women: Yes he can!!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Bryan stealing the spotlight and he's not even on screen.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

All women saying "Yes he can" lmao.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"You can't wrestle/Yes you can" chant?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *"I'm the better wrestler."
> 
> That's such an understatement, good lord.*


He's not nearly as great a wrestler as D-Y member, Jack Swagger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan is goating it up on commentary.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Z. Kusano said:


> Ahhh the graphic on screen on kinda give that impression. I will admit I do tune out most of the time for these commentators


Yeah that was kind of misleading. In my case it helps that I'm barely paying attention.

lul, those duel chants.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Bryan is being heelish..just like Roman was on the mic


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

You can't wrestle chants. It's begun.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

You cant wrestler, yes can. Lets go cena cena sucks


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"ROMAN CAN'T WRESTLE!"
"YES HE CAN!"*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The only ones who are saying "yes he can" are women. We've got another Cena apparently


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jordo said:


> Booker does not care that a match is going on


Neither do the fans, tbh.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

You can't wrestle chant NICE...Lmao at all the women replying "yes he can"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This crowd is great.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> "You Can't Wrestle"
> 
> "Yes He Can"
> 
> Bruhhhhhhhhhhh :lmao


Definitely gonna be on Botchamania


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bryan has become a pretty damn good talker.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

DAT SPEAR DOEEEEEEEE

:mark:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Deep voices: You can't wrestle

Children: Yes he can!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Has Dave Meltzer even given a match negative stars?
That had to be close


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

"You can't wrestle/Yes He Can"

These 8-year old kids don't understand jack about wrestling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 'You can't wrestle' chants





wkc_23 said:


> Crowd: You can't wrestle!!
> 8 year olds and a couple of women: Yes he can!!


:lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

these fucks are trying to get bryan over as a heel by fucking around during reigns match


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh come on guys, they couldn't have Reigns win this match clean going into the PPV?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao OK, he can't even beat Kane by pinfall?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

what a shitty match that was


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

booing the spear, in his home state. no way in hell reigns is in the wreslemana ME


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> The only ones who are saying "yes he can" are women. We've got another Cena apparently


Which is what Vince wants


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL...Bryan's like "are you f'n kidding...I'm not getting counted out, sir"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He had to win by count out and top of having half the audience chanting you can't wrestle... things are getting worse and worse for Reigns.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

the fastest count out ive ever seen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan trolling Reigns

:ti


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was kind of a weak finish. I'm just glad we don't gotta see Kane anymore.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Honestly...fuck off Bryan.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WrestlingFan1123 said:


> Daniel Bryan is a GREAT talker, he reminds me of an authentic UFC competitor, a really believable athlete and wrestler.


Yeah he's not amazing or anything but you really learn to appreciate him, especially after Roman channeling his inner Randy Orton. I mean at least it wasn't a fairy tale promo but Roman really does seem lost and nervous with a microphone in his delivery and whatnot.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> "You Can't Wrestle"
> 
> "Yes He Can"
> 
> Bruhhhhhhhhhhh :lmao


I know right? Can we all agree that this is a dope crowd!


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah, Bryan try in' to give hard looks. Not working.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dear Bryan, get rid of the boots. They're fugly.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This dude Bryan is a fucking douche :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

If Bryan gets counted out. Hah, when was the last time Bryan lost outside the ring on PPV?
...Oh, right.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They should start calling him Gloat face


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*:maury @only women saying Reigns can wrestle.

Dude really is skating by on his 'pretty' (which ain't even that pretty) face.

Even his hardcore marks know he needs a lot of work, but good fucking lord...the live crowds perfectly reflect the ridiculousness of Reigns's push.*


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lololol at Daniel Bryan getting more over sitting in a chair than Roman winning a match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan wins the crowd reaction contest..hands down.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

DB acting like his fans does.. trolling the world with his tired routine


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lol, he didn't get in the ring. 


Chicken shit. Daniel Bryan will lose.


----------



## Jammerlappen (Feb 8, 2015)

can that fckng moron do something else than this stupid yes-chant ? really starting hating this guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

volt28 said:


> Lol what's with you and black dudes on-screen?


It helps my sanity when watching this show.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

make Reigns look strong? Have him win by countout to Kane. :vince5


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Bryan looks like a Diva skipping around the ring!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

big slow, boringgggg


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Much better crowd than last week, IIRC.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

:kobefacepalm

Why do they have to protect Kane? In 2015 they can't let the guy they want to be the face of the WWE beat a 47 year old bald monster?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why Bryan acting so heelish?


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Not sure if posters on this board are old men from the 50s?? Do womens opinion not matter?? What message are you sending to the females on this board like jack thwagger and shiv


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Yeah he's not amazing or anything but you really learn to appreciate him, especially after Roman channeling his inner Randy Orton. I mean at least it wasn't a fairy tale promo but Roman really does seem lost and nervous with a microphone in his delivery and whatnot.


It's the personality of Bryan that really shines, in which Roman completely lacks one altogether.

It's pretty obvious he isn't comfortable on the mic, whereas Bryan seems like a natural now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What is with weak finishes for Reigns


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Bryan was great on commentary...Punking Lesnar, Roman, and JBL without even trying. LOL.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

We got a trollin' goat Maggle!

Really enjoyed DBry on commentary.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Man...are they trying to make Reigns look bad?

What the hell was that...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> Which is what Vince wants


Instead of making a lot of money, he wants half his money split up which makes a ton of sense business wise clearly. This isn't even a dig at Reigns either, the guy should round out his game for another year but this is all on Vince for trying to force fans to like something


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan just buried Roman.

:bryanlol


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Ugh, this show is sucking hard again this week.

We are a fucking month from Wrestlemania Vince, ffs man.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dat random repeated trolling :banderas


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Why are Reigns and Bryan wrestling Kane/Bigshow for like the 10th time? Please end this shit already.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WWE is trying really hard to make Bryan look like a weak chicken shit asshole


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fred Flinstone has better mic skills than 95% of the roster.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Its hilarious how butthurt Roman Reigns makes you smarks :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

If Daniel Bryan loses at Fast Lane via Countout, I'm putting on my Power Red Fedora and coming up to Stamford to deliver a strongly-worded letter to the lady at the front desk complaining


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *:maury @only women saying Reigns can wrestle.
> 
> Dude really is skating by on his 'pretty' (which ain't even that pretty) face.
> 
> Even his hardcore marks know he needs a lot of work, but good fucking lord...the live crowds perfectly reflect the ridiculousness of Reigns's push.*


What makes it worse is that this is Reigns' hometown... so... getting booed and "you can't wrestle" chants in your own town is pretty bad, especially if you're supposed to be the next face of the company.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince in Flinstones attire

:sodone


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Can't wait for OSW to review that Flinstones shit cause it's the only way I'm watching.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*:maury

People really getting sour over Bryan doing his incredibly over chant?

Wat*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Much better crowd than last week, IIRC.


Started out well, seemed to have died a bit now after this match.

Then again, Kane has that affect.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> nope part of the interview. Mark about to be Blocked


Nope he forgot his lines. 

:maury


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Whoever thought that cartoon combo up is a yabba dabba dumbass


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't care that the crowd is more over for Bryan, and I say this as the biggest Reigns fan, but I'm definitely loving this feud currently.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Tavernicus said:


> Fucking New Day. Big E is such an awful fucking character now, and Kofi/Woods aren't worthy of being on RAW.


Just be grateful that Vince didn't choose Big E over Reigns as the next big thing.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Man...are they trying to make Reigns look bad?
> 
> What the hell was that...


I mean, it's not like reigns isn't doing that for himself right?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

i lIke rAmeN RaAnS







APREL FHALLS


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WWE wanted another cena they got it in Reigns. You cant wrestle, yes he can. Lets go cena, cena sucks

BOOM sorry haters thats whats going to happen. Don't be surprised if Reigns wins sunday


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Jammerlappen said:


> can that fckng moron do something else than this stupid yes-chant ? really starting hating this guy.


He could wrestle circles around the entire roster if you wish? unk2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan just buried Roman.
> 
> :bryanlol


That's a gross misuse of the word buried.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Not sure if posters on this board are old men from the 50s?? Do womens opinion not matter?? What message are you sending to the females on this board like jack thwagger and shiv


I'm a woman and it upsets me as well. Apparently womens' opinions only matter when they cheer for Bryan (who STILL needs to learn how to wash his hair).


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Such an awul whiny bitch character.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

But how stupid is this yes chant? How do people over the age of 13 actually participate in it?

The whole chant itself doesn't make sense. Dumb as shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Much better crowd than last week, IIRC.


Your sig :lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If I was Bryan, I would have said something like..."You know what is actually a miracle JBL? It's a miracle your wall street ass is retired or else I'd drag you to the ring and show you that lightning strikes twice."


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

There's going to be some Reigns fuckery in the Bryan match later.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

PirateMonkE said:


> What makes it worse is that this is Reigns' hometown... so... getting booed and "you can't wrestle" chants in your own town is pretty bad, especially if you're supposed to be the next face of the company.


Pretty sure he isn't from Orlando? But Florida is his home state.

Not a great response regardless overall. There were a few boos near and at the end of that match that surprised me.


And I'll be honest I didn't watch the match at all so I can't comment on it.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sure Vince thought that RR would be over big in his home state. even the Miz gets a big pop when he goes to his home state.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

I would thrash those Ufc girls in that commercial


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Jammerlappen said:


> can that fckng moron do something else than this stupid yes-chant ? really starting hating this guy.


nope.. he doesn't really have an exciting enough personality or charisma to do anything more


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Instead of making a lot of money, he wants half his money split up which makes a ton of sense business wise clearly. This isn't even a dig at Reigns either, the guy should round out his game for another year but this is all on Vince for trying to force fans to like something


Regins will make vince a lot of money. The same people who buy cents merch will by Regins merch.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

paul heyman what a guy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Avada Kedavra said:


> But how stupid is this yes chant? How do people over the age of 13 actually participate in it?
> 
> The whole chant itself doesn't make sense. Dumb as shit.


Much like watching two mostly naked people fake fight. And yet..........


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Case closed on the popularity issue...until next week.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Things are going to turn on D-Bry soon, wait and see. The whole situation is toxic and people will get tired of the smarky angle.

Dean Ambrose should get the real push.

Also, Stardust is awesome.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Avada Kedavra said:


> But how stupid is this yes chant? How do people over the age of 13 actually participate in it?
> 
> The whole chant itself doesn't make sense. Dumb as shit.


What?


WOOO!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wait a second...they have Reigns beat Kane by a count out, and then have Bryan run around the ring after Reigns challenged him to get into it?! Are they trying to fuck both guys over?


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Yeah he's not amazing or anything but you really learn to appreciate him, especially after Roman channeling his inner Randy Orton. I mean at least it wasn't a fairy tale promo but Roman really does seem lost and nervous with a microphone in his delivery and whatnot.


Yeah the way I see Daniel Bryan, he doesn't need a character gimmick or anything like that, or a "I'm a tough macho man ill kick your ass" swagger - his promos and talking are believable and easy to connect to, and he's an authentic talented competitor n wrestle and very entertaining to watch in the ring. I like that he's asserting the "I'm the better wrestler" point in this little mini feud with Reigns.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollman Rains is bests restler eva. he betta den danul brian. he can so restle.


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

Renee Young is almost taller than Bryan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I'm a woman and it upsets me as well. Apparently womens' opinions only matter when they cheer for Bryan (who STILL needs to learn how to wash his hair).


My question to you malady is who raised these knuckleheads?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> What makes it worse is that this is Reigns' hometown... so... getting booed and "you can't wrestle" chants in your own town is pretty bad, especially if you're supposed to be the next face of the company.


*
Do you even geography?









If anything, this crowd should be filled with NXT smarks.
*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

loolol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:renee


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> Regins will make vince a lot of money. The same people who buy cents merch will by Regins merch.


I don't know about that. At least Cena has kids as well as female fans, right now its only females that are backing Roman . Besides, selling merch means fuck all to Vince if it isn't who he wants to be selling merch .


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Avada Kedavra said:


> But how stupid is this yes chant? How do people over the age of 13 actually participate in it?
> 
> The whole chant itself doesn't make sense. Dumb as shit.



Someone's sour.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Them black dudes in the front row are black as shit. Over-roasted in the oven ass ******.
> 
> What you recommend for Big Show matches? The same?


Eh, whatever dark alcohol you can find. Crown Royal and bourbon are like the only dark liquor I drink. I prefer vodka and daiquiris but then again, where I live we have drive thru daiquiris open til like 2 am.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wyatt rules.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Still Reigns over Bryan for me, but DB was funny.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Renee ... honey they are called Yes Party's. 

and lol, Bray is coming close to naming the Undertaker tonight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Paige


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Naked Paige!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Raw's fucking awesome this week.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Boner achieved


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This seems TV-14 to me.

I'm 12 years old I don't know what this is.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> Do you even geography?
> 
> 
> ...


this^^^^ Owned


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige NAKED, yes please.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yoooo Cameron is so ratchet:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Paige competing naked? Someone call @islesfan13 aige.*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

God I so fucking hate the divas division :trips7


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rollman Rains is bests restler eva. he betta den danul brian. he can so restle.


Rollman Rains.

I fuckin' died.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Paige wrestles naked....I'm ok with this.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is some _Benny Hill_ type shit here


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

=D Paige


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Serious diva angle - Someone stole my clothes.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Did she not just see the Bella Twins leave the room with her stuff?

Still any diva segment > no diva segment


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:moyes1


----------



## Jammerlappen (Feb 8, 2015)

Novak Djokovic said:


> He could wrestle circles around the entire roster if you wish? unk2


Of course, hell of a lot better than this awkward chant.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Drop the towel... Please...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay then..


MIA YIM!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

THEY'RE TEASING US WITH NAKED PAIGE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paige competing naked tonight?!


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Not sure if posters on this board are old men from the 50s?? Do womens opinion not matter?? What message are you sending to the females on this board like jack thwagger and shiv


its the iwc, the only opinions that matter to them is their own..


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Dat under boob!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Paige and ROsebuds
fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Would be so epic if undertaker appeared behind bray during one of his promos.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Paige wrestle naked we won't mind....:creepytrips


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Bray Wyatt is GREAT, I'd love an angle where he basically assumes Undertaker's role as the "conscious of the WWE" - that'd be a great thing for 'Taker to do, kind of hand off that role to the obviously worthy Wyatt.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

you got to be shitting me

Fuck


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol oh boy


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... best segment on Raw so far. Not ashamed one bit to say that.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

ok thus far we have had two bray promos wishful thinking but maybe UNDERTAKER RETURN TONIGHT?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

People are going to be really disappointed when it's revealed that Wyatt is talking to Big Show and not 'Taker.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I'm a woman and it upsets me as well. Apparently womens' opinions only matter when they cheer for Bryan (who STILL needs to learn how to wash his hair).


*Wow, are people really pulling the sexism card?

ut with that shit

It has nothing to do with women's opinions not mattering and everything to do with the fact Bryan appeals across the frame with all demographics, when Reigns seemingly only draws with women who want to bang him.

*


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Ugh Paige in a towel. God I love her.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The fuck?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Good reason to start chanting Yes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:YES


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So out of all the gear Paige could choose, she chooses the fairie? Hmmm...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Paige in school girl attire .. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

I might die from massive blood flow in a couple minutes


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Paige...drop the towel.

Just do it. 

:mark:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Did Paige just say "oh fuck"?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm calling it now - 2015 Diva of the Year...Paige.

She's adorable.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice to see Mia Yim in that band of travelling goofs.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Would be so epic if undertaker appeared behind bray during one of his promos.


:mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Paige wrestle Naked....BOOK IT!!!


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Kronke said:


> Rollman Rains.
> 
> I fuckin' died.


Rollman Rains vs Bork Laser


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Frieza said:


> People are going to be really disappointed when it's revealed that Wyatt is talking to Big Show and not 'Taker.


You mean this isn't leading up to the Boogeyman, avenging his loss at the Rumble?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Bella twins just became my favorite people...ever.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Guys, she is stripping the girl off her clothes.

BRA AND PANTIES! BRA AND PANTIES! PUPPIES!


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Mia Yim sighting!!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> Do you even geography?
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, butt hurt Reigns fan doing everything to defend Rollman :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That would be the best segment in history if she dropped the towel


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I was kinda hoping she would come out in something like Mileena's alt in MK9 just tape around her assets. But this a PG show so


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mia Yim, Leva Bates, and Nikki Galladay are Rosebuds


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That was Blue Pants that Paige grabbed.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

This show is dragging in for me.

We are only and hour and 20 minutes in...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Créole Heat said:


> Eh, whatever dark alcohol you can find. Crown Royal and bourbon are like the only dark liquor I drink. I prefer vodka and daiquiris but then again, where I live we have drive thru daiquiris open til like 2 am.


Drive thru alcohol? I never heard of that before. That's wild.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Nice to see Mia Yim in that band of travelling goofs.


For real? I didn't notice.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Case closed on the popularity issue...until next week.


Until this weekend's house show reports where Reigns literally brings buildings down from the thunderous applause he receives.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Wow, are people really pulling the sexism card?
> 
> ut with that shit
> 
> ...


Kids love him


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> I don't know about that. At least Cena has kids as well as female fans, right now its only females that are backing Roman . Besides, selling merch means fuck all to Vince if it isn't who he wants to be selling merch .


Did you not hear the "Yes he can" chants? Sounded like a bunch of kids to me. Trust me Roman has plenty of kiddie fans. Im not worried he will be selling tons of merch soon


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

No one feels bad for the Rosebud who just had her clothes stolen? B.A. Star!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I wanna see Paige wrestle as a hot dog. Then Rollins comes out onto the ramp and sheds a single tear. Fade to commercial.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, we get it. Liam Neeson's a badass. Can we stop with the Taken ripoffs now?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WrestlingFan1123 said:


> Bray Wyatt is GREAT, I'd love an angle where he basically assumes Undertaker's role as the "conscious of the WWE" - that'd be a great thing for 'Taker to do, kind of hand off that role to the obviously worthy Wyatt.


I forgot that taker was for a long time the leader/judge of the locker room.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, the Bella's are fucking bitches lol  too good. 

I was hoping perhaps she would get AJ's gear lol, but she's about to wrestle in a mother fucking fairy costume lol.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

MIA YIM :mark:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Paige is love. Paige is everything.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The number of people recording this episode of Raw just doubled.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This forum would explode if Wyatt was talking to Taker. 
And Taker shows up behind him during one of his promos.
EXPLOSIONS!!1!ONE!!ON


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Summer looks like a fucking bird


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Summer Rae is still alive? :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Naked Paige = ratings.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh god. The murdered Paiges career


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Rollman Rains. lol

Oh Paige..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Gif please


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Aaaaaand Paige get hotter


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

well this is...different


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

The Bellas are probably going to easily make $50,000 selling Paige's gear online


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Omg :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paige :lol no f*cks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even in that outfit, Paige by far the hottest diva there is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Paige came fresh out the closet of Alexa Bliss :ti*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Daaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnn. Paige can make anything work.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Oh god. The murdered Paiges career


Not really.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Life is good.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

mmmmh


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> You mean this isn't leading up to the Boogeyman, avenging his loss at the Rumble?


It's always Big Show. No matter how uninspiring it might seem, the answer is always Big Show.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh God no, please, not this.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fap


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Giggity!!! And I am normally not a big Paige fan.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So is this one of those things you only understand if you were watching Total Divas, or did I miss something?


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

I want to put something in Paige.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm sure a bunch of old drunk 40 year old men are seeing their fantasy play out before their eyes with this get-up.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Paige = ratings.

Naked Paige = seriously considering leaving my wife to give it a shot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Summer Rae is still employed?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How do some of ya'll cream over Paige like that? Paige looks like she smell like old mayo and cottage cheese.:heyman6


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

it's looking like a bryan heel turn to me. he didn't enter the ring when reigns called him in, then backstage he's putting over his own chant too strong


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I AM Glacier said:


> Summer looks like a fucking bird


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Paige fn rules


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

My dick has just went super saiyan 2. Damn Paige!


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Paige is over as fuck when you think about how little they do to book Divas.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paige


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

FIRE UP THE TUMBLR GIFS


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please do more than one move Paige.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man, Paige doesn't look good in a lot of colour... no wonder she wears more monochromatic. Though, having fun with it isn't she XD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

she is hotter this way. those creamy white thighs. :done.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Paige actually looks good in that dress.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So damn adorable.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Apparently we're in the Fanservice portion of the show.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> How do some of ya'll cream over Paige like that? Paige looks like she smell like old mayo and cottage cheese.:heyman6


Because she's fucking hot. I loved her the second I saw her step out onto that stage the day after WM last year.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Imagine Paige with that outfit over the top

:trips5


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Her under bottoms are so suggestive.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Headliner said:


> How do some of ya'll cream over Paige like that? Paige looks like she smell like old mayo and cottage cheese.:heyman6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wilder said:


> I want to put something in Paige.


True. I'd settle for just putting it on her face.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

YES YES


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Paige makes me happy in the pants.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

How can Paige not be divas champion ?

She's OVER big time.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Paige is over as fuck when you think about how little they do to book Divas.


Well she has been pushed to the moon since her debut.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I think Nikki Bella is one of the hottest girls on the planet that body is just to die for


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Had to change the channel not tryna jack it and look at a male wrestler while it happens


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> How do some of ya'll cream over Paige like that? Paige looks like she smell like old mayo and cottage cheese.:heyman6


I think I just died :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wish they'd let Summer wrestle more


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Headliner said:


> How do some of ya'll cream over Paige like that? Paige looks like she smell like old mayo and cottage cheese.:heyman6


She could smell like a rotten fart and I wouldn't care.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol, Booker. "I've never ssen that move before" when Summer Rae uses it in just about every match she has.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige can sit on my tuffet anytime.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I would legitimately wear what Paige is wearing.

It's adorable.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bellas :lenny


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Oops, forgot it was time for the "I'D FUCK HER LMAO" and "DICK DICK ASS BOOBS DICK" comments.

Humanity, fuck off.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Nikki Bella's ass :banderas


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big fan of Paige's submission


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

nope


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn those thighs.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

BUUURRRRNNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"Nice dress loser" :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"Nice outfit loser"?!

She just won.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd leave my girlfriend for Paige


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Nikki "stomthing"?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Nikki's promo's are written by a 16 year old girl


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Had to change the channel not tryna jack it and look at a male wrestler while it happens


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Buuurn.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Brie is a top 10 cutie in America


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> So damn adorable.


so damn edible too. :yum:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> Well she has been pushed to the moon since her debut.


u mad bro


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey, it's Summer Rae.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige :buried Nikki. Spitting truth.

:ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That accent.... Gets me everytime :banderas


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Batz said:


> Heh? Bryan and his YES! chants were considerably louder.
> 
> Not to mention Roman is in his home state. :lol


Sarcasm, dude.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh shit Rollins and Ziggler.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank god Paige cut off Nikki. How many words can you botch in 30 seconds like fucking hell. :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fawst Lane?

God that fucking accent is awful.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*This feud is 10x better than anything AJ did all last year and most of the year before. :draper2*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Theres Penis Rollins I'm mean Seth Rollins


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wow


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The bellas are awful :kobefacepalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Not bad, Paige. Not bad.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Rollins is telling J & J to not lose his nudes like they did last week. I knew it was their fault.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I hate how Cole always says X wrestler calls his/her moves/fans as whatever the name. The talent themselves need the mic time to convey that. 

_Wild Cat_ ring any bells?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Quick camera 2! Nikki's ass!" :vince


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

come on i no paige is hot to some of u but the bellas are way hotter get over it nikkis ass lol brie dont role like that tho and aj was way more adorable but over all a good segment for many


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Hey, it's Summer Rae.


:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins talking about how dick problems with Noble and Mercury. "ITS BIGGER I'M TELLING YOU"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat Armenian dick. :ass


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Paige as a cupcake princess and now rollins vs ziggler? Did I do something right last week and karma is repaying me ten fold?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Random thought: isn't the Bella twins theme song kind of redundant at this point? We know we can look but we can't touch considering one is married to DB and the other is in a serious relationship with Cena. New lyrics: "You can look but we're in committed relationships". Make it happen Jimmy Johnston!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Small Package Time


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I like Nikki and all but damn did she just get shut down by Paige. :booklel


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Seth Rollins was telling J&J that he really didn't leak the photo. :rollins


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

It would be funny if there was a Wrestler who just walked to the back through the crowd when the person they're feuding with tried to cut a promo on them. 

:lmao


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

YOU CANT WRESTLE!!!
YES HE CAN!!!!

Is the new.

LETS GO CENA!!!
CENA SUCKS!!!


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Raw thread during Paige's match be like


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> She could smell like a rotten fart and I wouldn't care.


:kobe

... Bah Gawd


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

So are we gonna see anything else with the Ambrose and Barrett contract thing?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Sarcasm, dude.


Yeah, so obvious.

:rudy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would look good with Paige wrapped around my waist.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> How do some of ya'll cream over Paige like that? Paige looks like she smell like old mayo and cottage cheese.:heyman6


Haha.

The only thing that keeps me from despising Paige more than I do is her normal attire & long black hair. Looks nice.

Other than that, I really don't care for her.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

christien62 said:


> come on i no paige is hot to some of u but the bellas are way hotter get over it nikkis ass lol brie dont role like that tho and aj was way more adorable but over all a good segment for many


What the fuck is going on over here?


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rollins/Ziggler for the 400th time this year


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

J&J Security, now offering password protection.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> Fawst Lane?
> 
> God that fucking accent is awful.


I happen to love her accent. But then again, I'm a huge sucker for british accents.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Drive thru alcohol? I never heard of that before. That's wild.


Well, here in Louisiana, daiquiris are more popular than everything except beer and vodka. Especially amongst women and people around 16-30. Well, when you go on Bourbon Street, there are daiquiri places everywhere. You haven't experienced New Orleans if you haven't had any Cajun/Creole food and a hand grenade. Anyways,we have this daiquiri place called New Orleans Daiquiris and yes, we can drive and go pick up alcohol at an actual drive thru daiquiri place. No cop will say shit as long as a straw isn't in the cup. Other than that you're fine. There's a place not even 10 mins from where I live.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Would be so epic if undertaker appeared behind bray during one of his promos.





Wilder said:


> This forum would explode if Wyatt was talking to Taker.
> And Taker shows up behind him during one of his promos.
> EXPLOSIONS!!1!ONE!!ON


Yeah, we know.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now I know why :rollins hangs out with smaller dudes.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Fawst Lane?
> 
> God that fucking accent is awful.


Better than a strong Southern accent.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

A question for all Americans in this thread. I'm watching a stream for the first time due to various issues with Sky...do you guys get super hungry during commercial breaks?

Because between all these offers for Taco Bell, Burger King, KFC...it's unfair. It's pretty damn difficult to go out and get a burger at 2.30am.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

YMCMB said:


> So are we gonna see anything else with the Ambrose and Barrett contract thing?


I do hope so, but I think not.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Theres Penis Rollins I'm mean Seth Rollins


Lame.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Vårmakos said:


>


Oh great, now I feel like watching some old ass Pokemon episodes....


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nikki Bella said:


> :kobe
> 
> ... Bah Gawd


:Vince


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

pointless shouting Ziggler promo again


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

If i could screw one wwe diva in my lifetime it would be brie because that snatch gotta be tight still. I know lil ass db aint makin no noise down there


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i'm scared ... this crowd is rowdy as fuck.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

christien62 said:


> come on i no paige is hot to some of u but the bellas are way hotter get over it nikkis ass lol brie dont role like that tho and aj was way more adorable but over all a good segment for many


 What are you even saying


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

wonder who's gonna win rollins v ziggler?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Aaaand Ziggler nails a great promo on the App.

WWE wtf.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Tha Pope said:


> Raw thread during Paige's match be like


Where is that gif from?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige fucking owns.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Now I know why :rollins hangs out with smaller dudes.


:maury

Haha


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Fawst Lane?
> 
> God that fucking accent is awful.


Come on dude, it's hot.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


:ha Too much


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

bagpipes suck.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Does anyone give a fuck about sheamus?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Heel Sheamus for the love of fucking god.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> A question for all Americans in this thread. I'm watching a stream for the first time due to various issues with Sky...do you guys get super hungry during commercial breaks?
> 
> Because between all these offers for Taco Bell, Burger King, KFC...it's unfair. It's pretty damn difficult to go out and get a burger at 2.30am.


Not a burger, but does Taco Bell not offer FourthMeal where you live?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

After seeing Paige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> What are you even saying


No idea


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Sheamus is a poor man's Conor McGregor.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time for this generation's GOAT to make an appearance.

:rollins


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds to me like Heel Sheamus is back.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Where is that gif from?


Scary Movie 2 I think


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I would have no complaints if Seamus just stayed away in all honesty.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Fawst Lane?
> 
> God that fucking accent is awful.


Her accent is hawt as fuck bruh.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Americans acting like the british are the ones who have an accent :lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

WWE reminding me that Sheamus exists makes me want to quit watching wrestling all together


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

another Sheamus return video package :|


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus confirmed for the Highlander remake


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Heel Sheamus or gtfo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Why is bagpipes playing for an Irishman...? 

Hes not Scottish


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

forgot how white shaumous is


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryan193 said:


> Rollins/Ziggler for the 400th time this year


Well they have to make sure you know Rollins exists by beating Ziggler since he doesn't have a match at the ppv, but hope you forget last week.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here comes the porn star!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

The GOAT :rollins incoming


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd imagine Fella has to return as a heel right? They don't have much strength on the heel side.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


>



Slay a bit Summer Rae!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Where is that gif from?


Scary Movie.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Weighing 216 pounds... none of it down there... Seth Rollins!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOAT is here.

:rollins


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lmfao I can't stop looking at his pants


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Does anyone give a fuck about sheamus?


nope
:ambrose3


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins without direction once again.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I hope for the crowd not to be a dick about it... :rollins


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Not a burger, but does Taco Bell not offer FourthMeal where you live?


We don't have Taco Bell......


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I thought that was a promo for a returning Irish Val Venis...that damn Celtic porn music!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

So obvious Sheamus is gonna return to cost Bryan and set up a Wrestlemania match


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Debate over. Paige is the most over diva in the company.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth"dont call me shaft" Rollins.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I hope for the crowd not to be a dick about it... :rollins


no pun intended right?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Who's complaining about her accent? Seriously :done


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Stinger Fan said:


> The only ones who are saying "yes he can" are women. We've got another Cena apparently


:vince$


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now Rollins will cut a promo on how to not show your face in a dick pic. :rollins


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Stoked as hell for heel Sheamus, whom I loved. Confirmed cos he was beating up all faces in the video package.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Seth's gonna honor his fav president: Bill Clinton.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Waist of time".. I see what ya did there.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Rollins burying George Washington.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Drive thru alcohol? I never heard of that before. That's wild.


The south is a glorious place


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Gigantic... lol...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seth is going to be POTUS? 

Can't be any worse than what we've had for the last five decades or so.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm somewhat scared now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> lmfao I can't stop looking at his pants


I cannot unsee his penis...i really wish to holy mother of god i could


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

WrestlingFan1123 said:


> Yeah the way I see Daniel Bryan, he doesn't need a character gimmick or anything like that, or a "I'm a tough macho man ill kick your ass" swagger - his promos and talking are believable and easy to connect to, and he's an authentic talented competitor n wrestle and very entertaining to watch in the ring. I like that he's asserting the "I'm the better wrestler" point in this little mini feud with Reigns.


Daniel Bryan is one of the very few wrestlers that don't need a stupid gimmick written for them, but can actually be an extension of themselves and be entertaining. That's why nobody will be able to touch him, ever. No dumb gimmick WWE can come up with will ever be as powerful as a real aura.

No wonder Vince wants him buried, he makes his shit look bad by pure presence.


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally, the Future is here.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

dam his hair is wet as fuck, dry your hair man


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Stoked as hell for heel Sheamus, whom I loved. Confirmed cos he was beating up all faces in the video package.


Hopefully no spiked hair.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett 2.0. 


but he lacks a Debra.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I want him to say he's huge


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Damnit they should have had Rollins come out and pull a Pee Wee Herman after he got caught tugging his turkey back in the 90's..."Heard any good jokes lately?!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

PunkShoot said:


> lmfao I can't stop looking at his pants


Between that and Dickhead Mercury no one's going to forget about it for awhile.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where's Your Penis chants? DO IT, crowd Humor me.!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

He can do whatever he wants, whenever he wants... Well he tried, look where that got him with Twitter.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Where is that gif from?


the first Scary Movie.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seth Rollins, the master of the small package! :troll:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA yesssss


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

So, Orton is coming back right now right?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Does Rollins have a match for the PPV?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally those boring ass divas are out of the way, now time for the GOAT Seth Rollins... Cutting the best promo of the night right now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"I'M UNSTOPPABLE"

:rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins spitting truth. GOAT.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Rollins/Jon Stewart WM32


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can take a dick pick and cheat on my fiance. *cue evil Rollins laugh* :rollins


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why the random Jon Stewart attack?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*cough cough* where the fuck is Orton *cough cough*


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

People like my ex fiance


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Stop meddling in Rollins' affair lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Meddling in my AFFAIRS, lmao...


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"Affairs."


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

"People" meddling in his affairs lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What he really wants to do is send more dick pics to all the Diva's in the back!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't forget your wife Seth :ti


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Member... affaire... WWE is really trolling Rollins. :rollins


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> We don't have Taco Bell......


Someday, when _Demolition Man_ comes true.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

That Ziggler pop


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time for Dolph to lose like a geek for the 3rd straight week.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler..

Find myself agreeing with SmarkBusters more and more


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Give these guys twenty minutes, please?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Affairs you say :rollins


There will be a sly dick reference


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rollins vs Ziggler at Mania?

MOTY candidate immediately.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Dolph stealing CM Punk's attire


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Overcomer of odds 2.5


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Nothing stopping Seth from main event WrestleMania, just cash in dude. Just cash in.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Taking the piss out of The Daily Show only a few days after Jon Stewart announced that he was leaving later this year = 2heel4me. :rivers

Gonna be interesting to see Stewart respond, possibly with Mick Foley at his side. :mark:


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

It's funny 'cause Jon Stewart is actually a pretty big WWE fan.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Affairs? 8*D


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Burn :lol


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Ziggler firing shots :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Goddamn Dolph is bad on the mic...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Shots fired :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dammmmmnnn Dolph.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Bad Valentine's Day.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Make a penis joke Ziggler...


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Or it was the picture of your dick that got leaked.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

"It seemed like you had a bad Valentine's Day" :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

or when somebody hacked your Twitter


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OHHHHH


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh wow, great line by Rollins lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Subtle, Dolph. Subtle


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dolph looks like he came from a 80s work out video.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Ive waiting for the subliminal by Zig


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are we getting a match? Lillian announced Dolph and shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth would be great at "Stump the Schwab"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Today is president's day and in the spirit of George Washington who couldn't tell a lie, I've decided to stop lying to everyone."

"Yes, yes that was my penis! Zahra knows the truth!"


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolph...

THE BIRDS-UH AND THE BEES-UH.

THEN SETH BURIES HIS ENTIRE CAREER.

So fucking done.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Bad Valentine? WWE is exactly knowing what they're doing. :maury


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This show has honestly been so boring. I've been changing the channel during almost every segment.


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

Some nice verbal jabs going on here.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

He's a former World Champion... Remember that?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dolph looks like he came from a 80s work out video.


:lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Dolph vs Rollins = GOAT feud


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth hasnt gone through puberty, yet.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Goddamn Dolph is bad on the mic...


1000 times better than SuperCENA


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Douche =/= PG. Be careful, Mr. Ziggles, we don't want you to lose dat dere push. :O


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dolph raises the bar? 

OK, artistically he does, but in kayfabe, he kind of sucks. He loses more than we he wins. 

And fuck you Cole.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler vs. Rollins already better than the Reigns vs. Kane match.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I crawled inside of myself at the 'bad valentines day' thing.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Great. Ziggler being his own biggest fan again.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I love Rollins and all but Dolph Ziggler cut a good promo right there. :booklel


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Frodo and Bilbo. Seth is a wizard.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Paige, have you seen Molly? ( and not the Holly kind)


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

excellent promo from Ziggler and Rollins. :clap


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Come on, Dolph. Give Seth time to strip... off his shirt of course


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a promo by Seth Rollins :clap


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Who's Seth and Dolph's opponents for Fast Lane anyway?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good mic work from both men.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I crawled inside of myself at the 'bad valentines day' thing.


I thought it was funny.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Why the random Jon Stewart attack?


Seth blowing out Jon Leibowitz

and now Dolph tearing it up, nice :bo


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MANIC_ said:


> Dolph...
> 
> THE BIRDS-UH AND THE BEES-UH.
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

So many possible penis jokes in that Dolph promo must suck having to bite your tongue like that


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins spitting truth. GOAT.


truth. Boy letting these dusts know what up. dolph looking like a dweeb even though he's one of my favs. wish he had a better gimmick. Who knows, he could possibly be a comedian, not like Santino, but a main eventer comedian


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ziggler is pretty bad on the mic, but the valentine day line was obviously gold.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bump-fest incoming!!!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Good promos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good job by both guys on the mic there. That's how you cut some promos.


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

Love the promo time for Rollins and Ziggler. Now, let these guys have a 30-minute match and I'll be pleased with this Raw.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Man we need better crowds. No small package chants. I am thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I pinned Rollins for more of a Colbert guy anyway.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> Who's Seth and Dolph's opponents for Fast Lane anyway?


Nothing's been announced. If I had to guess maybe a six-man with Zigs/Rowan/Ryback vs. Show/Kane/Rollins.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cricket World Cup commercial :lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Dolph and Seth work well together. Wouldn't mind them feuding till WM if for some reason Orton isn't scheduled for it, and if Bryan is in the ME.


Speaking of the guy, is the Viper showing up anytime soon or what?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Heh, it's like Dolph saw Seth taking off his shirt and thought it was going to be a twitter incident 2.0, so he attacked him.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Great promo from both Ziggler and Rollins. Not too long and said everything with some pretty near the knuckle digs thrown in. Everything I want from a promo.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Vince Vaughn still appears in movies that make it to a theater release?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Anyone who is saying Dolph is bad on the mic is obviously a bitter Roman Reigns fan.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Almost confirmed that DB is going to be in the Main Event of WM if Seth starts a program with Dolph.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i want finn balor to come to the main roster and team up with ziggler so they can call themselves dol-finn


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Good mic work from both men.


This I can agree with, but Dolph carried it home.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

ROLLINS YES :applause


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

If Rollins feels he deserve to Main Event Mania, why doesn't he just cash in?


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it my imagination, or are more guys (and girls) getting a chance to talk tonight, at least more than usual?

So far...Cena, Rusev, Ambrose, Kane, Big Show, Wyatt, Goldust, Stardust, Reigns, Bryan, Paige, Nikki Bella, Rollins, Ziggler.

That's almost everyone who's been on the show. It's amazing what a little character development/motivation can do.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Batz said:


> Dolph and Seth work well together. Wouldn't mind them feuding till WM if for some reason Orton isn't scheduled for it, and if Bryan is in the ME.
> 
> 
> Speaking of the guy, is the Viper showing up anytime soon or what?


I think Orton returns next week after Fastlane. This Rollins/Ziggler match is just filler to get to next week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Hobbits" - :cole, the OG Hobbit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

MANIC_ said:


> Anyone who is saying Dolph is bad on the mic is obviously a bitter Roman Reigns fan.


*I'd say he's okay, perhaps a bit above average, but very inconsistent and pretty dull in delivery.

That being said he is exceptionally better than Reigns.*


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Seth is so enjoyable stands out every week


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

MANIC_ said:


> I thought it was funny.


Oh it definitely was just seriously close to the bone lol. (no pun intended)


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Why u throwing them out? They have yet to touch Ziggler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at Teddy Long's son as the ref.:lel:lel:lel


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Even i could beat up J & J Security :maury


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Black Ref outchea getting shit done.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Hobbits?, there's hardly any height difference Dolph.*


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Batz said:


> Dolph and Seth work well together. Wouldn't mind them feuding till WM if for some reason Orton isn't scheduled for it, and if Bryan is in the ME.
> 
> 
> Speaking of the guy, is the Viper showing up anytime soon or what?


only reason im watching. need an rko off of something or into something


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

This raw blows. So pg it's lame


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good, get em out of here. Gettin on my last damn nerve


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Pego61 said:


> Is it my imagination, or are more guys (and girls) getting a chance to talk tonight, at least more than usual?
> 
> So far...Cena, Rusev, Ambrose, Kane, Big Show, Wyatt, Goldust, Stardust, Reigns, Bryan, Paige, Nikki Bella, Rollins, Ziggler.
> 
> That's almost everyone who's been on the show. It's amazing what a little character development/motivation can do.


Welcome to Wrestlemania Season.

Where Creative actually gives a shit and your overness does matter.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

They fucked Dolph up bad.

He's Michaels-esque (not as good obviously) in the ring and his best mic work was the always his cocky and arrogant persona.

Could have been huge. Still could but they want to keep using this bullshit goody gimmick


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What's the Fast Lane full card?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm surprised Teddy Long threw them out instead of making it a tag match


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Battle of the top salesmen.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Remember how worried we were that the leak would ruin Rollins? :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

looter said:


> This raw blows. So pg it's lame


It's not that bad, I've seen worse. 


Lets never forget when Hoda and Kathie Lee hosted RAW a few months ago, or this year when there was no RAW due to snow storm.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

sick move that by ziggy


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

PG wwe fucking blows.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This should be a wrestlemania match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dat DDT sell!!!!!!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

thingstoponder said:


> Remember how worried we were that the leak would ruin Rollins? :lmao


Was thinking the same thing. Flavor of the week stories at its best.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Look at Teddy Long's son as the ref.:lel:lel:lel


Hahaha is that really his son


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*This RAW is ass.

At least I have a vid of Swagger flexing and lifting dumbbells to view tonight. :draper2*


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The fact that Jamie Noble, Joey Mercury, Kane and Big Show are in the major heel stable in 2015 is insane.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Aj styles like pele kick from Rollins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Look at Teddy Long's son as the ref.:lel:lel:lel





LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Black Ref outchea getting shit done.





I AM Glacier said:


> I'm surprised Teddy Long threw them out instead of making it a tag match


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Pego61 said:


> Is it my imagination, or are more guys (and girls) getting a chance to talk tonight, at least more than usual?
> 
> So far...Cena, Rusev, Ambrose, Kane, Big Show, Wyatt, Goldust, Stardust, Reigns, Bryan, Paige, Nikki Bella, Rollins, Ziggler.
> 
> That's almost everyone who's been on the show. It's amazing what a little character development/motivation can do.


Yeah, the show does seem do have quite a different feel to it than usual, some good matches aswell. Best PPV go home show in a while tbh.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolph's hair is looking like He-Man


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That ref looks like he could be the offspring of Teddy "Holla Holla, Playa" Long


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

thingstoponder said:


> Remember how worried we were that the leak would ruin Rollins? :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Pacmanboi said:


> Almost confirmed that DB is going to be in the Main Event of WM if Seth starts a program with Dolph.


Randal Keith Orton is getting Mr. Rollins at WM


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

This RAW is bad, real bad. How can it be so fucking boring..?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

:rollins


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Honestly that was a great finish because I didn't see Ziggler looking food out of this at all.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Ugh Rollins looking at J&J during the pin was so bad.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Not a six man tag not a six man tag


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lool, Rollins looking for J&J to break the pin


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

looter said:


> This raw blows. So pg it's lame


Take your whining some place else. No one wants to see you complain like a bitch!


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

AND A WILD RYBACK APPEARS


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I smell Orton.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Cue Teddy Long


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> PG wwe fucking blows.


It could be worse, it could be rated G, TV-Y7, or TV-Y


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least this week J&J did their jobs.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> What's the Fast Lane full card?


Uh







Huh.




I have no idea.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

3 vs 3 at Fastlane. Rollins teams wins when he pins Rowan.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Where's Teddy Long?

We need a 6 man tag team match


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

So maybe Seth vs Rollins at Fast Lane idk.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Where the hell is Orton??!!!


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> This RAW is bad, real bad. How can it be so fucking boring..?


it's sooooo bad it's good. :grin2:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Seth's eyes were wide open staring down J&J after the Zig Zag


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Everything about that was perfect. So damn good!!!!!!!!


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

LMFAO!!!!!THAT WAS EPIC!!!

Im telling you by next year Ryback will be as over as DB


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

So much for the Orton return...now it's going to be a three on three at Fast Lane...Rollins/J&J vs. Ziggler/Rowan/Ryback.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Tbh, I'm finding this Raw surprisingly bearable.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Ryback is getting the loudest pops of the night..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Feed Me More chants are louder than the :yes chants


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What? Rollins & JJ Security vs Ryback , Ziggler & Rowan on sunday???


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

them traps on ryback are fucking huge


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Rowan and Ziggy: best fwendz


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Dolph's hair is looking like He-Man


+










=


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Are these three some shitty stable now? The Downtrodden. United by literally nothing but the fact they got fired at the same time. They don't owe each other anything and yet every week they're hanging out or saving each other.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins vs Ziggler at fast lane? Maybe? I'll take it.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

kingbucket said:


> Where the hell is Orton??!!!



who cares. :woolcock


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

thingstoponder said:


> Ugh Rollins looking at J&J during the pin was so bad.


saw that too. his eyes should be closed.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Well, there is your six man tag match for Smack Down


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Flashyelbow said:


> So maybe Seth vs Rollins at Fast Lane idk.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:rollins2 vs. :rollins?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> This RAW is bad, real bad. How can it be so fucking boring..?


It's been really good. Just be quiet. People will complain about anything. 

Seriously, what has been bad about this?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Randal Keith Orton is getting Mr. Rollins at WM


If Randall Keith Orton ever fucking shows up that is :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't understand what they're doing with both Rollins and Ziggler atm. If Rollins is going to feud with Orton (which I'm very cool with), then get Orton the FUCK BACK ALREADY. Fucking cocksuckers. Seems like Rollins is in a holding pattern until Randy comes back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet Teddy Long son wanted to make a tag match.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Huge Feed Me More chants going off.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Again NO FUCKING ORTON ... i'm getting really annoyed man.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone have pics of Paige in the towel


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:fuckthis


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Rowan and Ziggy: best fwendz


besties :HA


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ryback isn't entertaining with what they're doing with him currently IMO lol
He should be repackaged as something other than a muscular guy in a singlet who wants to eat opponents It's corny lol


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Wwe needs to pull the trigger on a face ryback after Lesnar retains at WM


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> :rollins2 vs. :rollins?



Fuck I'm tired thanks for catching that. Still that would be a good match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

A little late to the party but sometimes the Main Roster method of booking Divas does pay off. Damn....Paige in that little short skirt.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Feed Me More is such a better chant than...YES!

Yes what?!


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

SkandorAkbar said:


> who cares. :woolcock


:lmao fucking hater


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I missed what just happened. What is HHH responding to? Did Sting do something?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

markoutsmarkout said:


> It's been really good. Just be quiet. People will complain about anything.
> 
> Seriously, what has been bad about this?


You have no right to talk to me, keep walkin' boy.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Rollins needs to fire J and J, leave the authority, and hire Curtis Axel and Tituse Oneil to take on these three fluffy faces.

eDIT ...

and if not Titus, then Harper.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Glad to see Ryback get those loud chants. After he cut that promo on Raw I am rooting for him hard. And I used to HATE him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam it I truly believe Orton died of a coke overdose


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

If you think this Raw is bad, it's just that you've been watching too much NXT.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I've lost all hope that Orton is coming back. He's probably relaxing on an island somewhere with a pet monkey who can speak English and cook a fantastic omelette.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't understand what they're doing with both Rollins and Ziggler atm. If Rollins is going to feud with Orton (which I'm very cool with), then get Orton the FUCK BACK ALREADY. Fucking cocksuckers. Seems like Rollins is in a holding pattern until Randy comes back.


Well Orton's got to screw Seth out of something, but if he did it a couple of weeks back they'd have to have a match at Fastlane and with this company the longer the feud the better the chance to fuck it up. They can wait one more week and set it up.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Will Smith doesn't age.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> 3 vs 3 at Fastlane. Rollins teams wins when he pins Rowan.


Sounds right


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Dam it I truly believe Orton died of a coke overdose


Lame


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Hasn't Orton been doing house shows?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> I missed what just happened. What is HHH responding to? Did Sting do something?




plaving mind games. :evil


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Dam it I truly believe Orton died of a coke overdose


He is so mad about being held out, he went to the papers, cause he had to.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This is actually a pretty good RAW.

For instance, I'm still watching. I haven't done that since like October.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

MizTV with Heyman? well that could be hella cool, and HERE COMES TRIIIIIPPLLLLEEEE HAAAAITCHAAA


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> You have no right to talk to me, keep walkin' boy.


A WILD CELEBRITY APPEARS ON WF!! HE HAS OVER 2000 POSTS IN LESS THAN A YEAR!!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Here comes the 20 minute promo! He must have got to the show late or something.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

YES YES YES YES HE IS HERE The King Of Kings Triple H!!!!!!! Bow down bitches


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nikki Bella said:


> Anyone have pics of Paige in the towel


There Paige towel , only on sales in the UK tho


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bow down to the
Bow down to the king


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of kings


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> YES YES YES YES HE IS HERE The King Of Kings Triple H!!!!!!! Bow down bitches


:yes


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

let the chants begin!

"You hit Chyna!"


:trips7


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

freezingtsmoove said:


> A WILD CELEBRITY APPEARS ON WF!! HE HAS OVER 2000 POSTS IN LESS THAN A YEAR!!


You're the biggest tryhard, shut the door on the way out.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

So is Barrett going to sign the contract? Lol that can be the last of that segment can it?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe they'll drop a Sting marionette puppet from the rafters :hmm:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

YMCMB said:


> So is Barrett going to sign the contract? Lol that can be the last of that segment can it?


I'm afraid I've got some bad news.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

WWE Should have put Megadeth's Fast Lane as theme instead of Kid ink song,


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Dam it I truly believe Orton died of a coke overdose


If that did happen, WWE would just replace him with an imposter like Dr. Dre did the real Eminem.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Maybe they'll drop a Sting marionette puppet from the rafters :hmm:



And have it crash through the ring.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Frieza said:


> I've lost all hope that Orton is coming back. He's probably relaxing on an island somewhere with a pet monkey who can speak English and cook a fantastic omelette.


Or he's stuck on an Island somewhere with Tom Hanks and a volleyball


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

20 minute promos getting you down...Better Call Saul! :saul


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Raw is pretty solid so far.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> There Paige towel , only on sales in the UK tho


:lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't know why people were knocking the "fake-head game" Sting last week lol..it was classic stuff


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

You're a man HHH?

I know someone else who's a man


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Or he's stuck on an Island somewhere with Tom Hanks and a volleyball



WILSON!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

WWE nowadays: 

"HHH vs Sting, nice match, let's add some dubstep to make it better" :vince


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Wish Sabu was cutting a main event promo right now


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

that promo last monday was awesome


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

_THAT'S NOT STING!_
_YES IT IS!_


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

fucking lol at showing that poverty fake Sting


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


>


fpalm

Is this real?


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> You're the biggest tryhard, shut the door on the way out.


HOLY SHIT HE REPLIED TO ME GUYS!!!!! THE WF ROOKIE OF THE YEAR HAS GRACED ME WITH A RESPONSE!!! 

The hierarchy of the WF is amazing!!! Add me to your buddy list please man


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> Dam it I truly believe Orton died of a coke overdose




WWE can just clone him


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


>


There's no Option E:

He makes it REIGN on these bitches :reigns


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


>



That cannot be an actual poll.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


>


LOL what was funnier is what won and what came second. *spoiler alert ... top and bottom option*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


>


lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

That Yes chant sucked and failed... and you know why? Because it wasn't Daniel Bryan fucking doing it


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

WOOOO!!!! Flair time.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Or he's stuck on an Island somewhere with Tom Hanks and a volleyball


They'll air the rescue mission LIVE on the WWE Network!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FLAIR!!!!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

woooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wooooooo!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Flair man!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

WOOOOO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just what we need. Drunk ass Flair:lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Wooooooooo!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I hope Flair is drunk.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

FLAIR!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

WTF????


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


>


1. Yes
2. No
3. What performances?
4. lolno


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Random FLAIR Outta Nowhere!!


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh shit


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Woooo!!!!!

Give Flair another title run lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Batz said:


> fpalm
> 
> Is this real?


Yup, thought it was fake at first, but it really is a poll on the app.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Spoiler alert - Flair's drunk.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Naitch!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ric flair woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Woooooo!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh jeez. Please keep Flair and Hogan off tv for like a year.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Is WWE in its nostalgic era?

McMahon-Hemsley Faction
Big Show and Kane main eventing
Hogan to return soon?
NWO reunion a couple weeks ago?
And Sting just feels very anachronistic on WWE television

Edit: Ric Flair weighing in. This may be interesting.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

crazy old man time yes!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was unexpected.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Man hes wasted again


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

It's not a surprise JBL, and the crowd doesn't seem surprised either. 

None of tonight has been a surprise.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Flair is here! I love when this old man rambles on Raw.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

jbhutto said:


> Woooo!!!!!
> 
> Give Flair another title run lol


:woah
Calm down junior


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Please God ,let Ric be sober this time! PLEASE


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! It'll be interesting to see how Charlotte does when she gets called up.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Does anyone remember what happened last time Flair and HHH were in the same ring?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> WOOOO!!!! Flair time.


Wooooo!


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Even Triple H showing Flair respect. As it should be.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


> Yup, thought it was fake at first, but it really is a poll on the app.


fpalm

I'm going to just treat it as a method to split the audience even more.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Hes so drunk lol!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Flair is mumbling


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

MANIC_ said:


> Does anyone remember what happened last time Flair and HHH were in the same ring?


May 2014


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair has a history with Sting from WCW, so this could make sense and be good.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Flair is drunk as balls right now.*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Oh jeez. Please keep Flair and Hogan off tv for like a year.


Them > current roster.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

At least hogan didn't appear.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Flair's clearly drunk.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

WOOOO what an amazing raw!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, drunk again.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Hunter you seen my bottle of Jim Beam? No? okay"

**walks out of the ring**


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Flair is so fucking drunk.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Frieza said:


> They'll air the rescue mission LIVE on the WWE Network!


:maury

And then we'll get weekly BNZ updates on his recovery


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I reremrer! :lol


He's so wasted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drunk Flair is drunk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

HAHAHAH. He's soooo drunk.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Yikes..this is pretty bad. Naitch just can't do it anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The surprise appearances are so much better than the advertised ones these guys make.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

5 "I love you"s - confirmed for drunk


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Spoiler alert - Flair's drunk.


No.
Kim Kardashian stole his flair - whatever he had left.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Scrotey Loads said:


> If you think this Raw is bad, it's just that you've been watching too much NXT.


If you think this Raw is good, you don't watch enough NXT.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

He watched it on the wwe network???


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

_The Icon....of WCW_


hmmm......


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And he disappeared between the end of wcw and now!


Edit: shit I called that line!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I love you, I love you, I love you man."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Go home, Flair. You're drunk.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Scrotey Loads said:


> 5 "I love you"s - confirmed for drunk


Yup. That's a drunk's favorite 3 words.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"I love you"


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:buried :trips


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kliq = rats jumping the sinking ship. :trips


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Flair has been hitting the vodka, nice and hard.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HHH GOAT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Disappear? Where is a TNA chant when you need it?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

rics drunk


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwww its about his love for flair


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Triple H: I did it for da Ric.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

AHAHAHAH. No stop talking Flair...this is bad.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

"he disappeared" 

Sting's TNA run buried lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sting? How about you, Hunter?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TNA=disappearance


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Why is Flair being drunk a bad thing? It's...a good thing!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Geez I just saw Flairs eyes fuck he is drunk.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> :buried :trips


:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why you no mention TNA, HHH?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple H should go over at Wrestlemania as a definitive F U to WCW :HA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gotta love Triple H making himself feel bigger than he is.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

HHH getting HAM right now


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

"I am the WWE" 

:rock :austin


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Flair vs. Sting one more time baby! Live on the WWE Network!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Kliq = *rats jumping the sinking ship*. :trips


The commentator 40 feet away from HHH jumped 1st. Booker.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Tna was the best promotion at one point


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Trips is great. Even having doing Flair's promo for him :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*This is painful to watch.*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

No he doesn't, he always says Kurt is the best today.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Triple H should go over at Wrestlemania as a definitive F U to WCW :HA


:vince$


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Well, so much for Flair being a DB fan.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Flair sounds like his denchers are falling out.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm getting 2nd hand drunk just by watching Flair


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This dude Ric is tweakin yo


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

flair with that GOAT PROMO


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Good God, this promo is ruining Raw. Just end it as quickly as possible.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sting is about to pop out of Ric's jacket :surprise:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Usually I roll my eyes at all the Flair drunk jokes when he shows up

But god damn he blasted right now
:ti


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

(Hits Blunt)

How is Trips a student of The Game if he IS The Game?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooooooh


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Flair


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Ooooooooooo


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

flair needs a wig.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

trust me, i know flair is drunk out of his mind right now :lol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :maury
> 
> And then we'll get weekly BNZ updates on his recovery


I bet it's the same island where Brad Maddox was trapped in that cave.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *This is painful to watch.*


This segment is better than anything else on the show aside from the Harper vs Ambrose match.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Inb4 Flair blades from the shove


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Respect your elders hunter


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> I'm getting 2nd hand drunk just by watching Flair


Was gonna go somewhere but not sure if I'm good to drive now


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Flair sounds like his denchers are falling out.


Limo riding, jet flying, skin tightening, teeth pulling, son of a gun.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao well damn!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

HHH has no chill.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Come on HHH, that was a dick move.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

ProtoKall said:


> Raw is pretty solid so far.


Very low standards. This raw sucks goat balls


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best segment of the night by far.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

HHH on his Jerry Seinfeld shit, Ric Flair sitting down like the old bag he is.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL, I knew he was going to push or hit Flair. 


That domestic violence. 


"You hit Chyna!" "You hit Flair!"

:trips7


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Hunter just got serious


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gotta love H putting himself over as the baddest motherfucker on the planet.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> Come on HHH, that was a dick move.


:rollins


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well there went HHH's drift back to being a face...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH is this WCW vs WWE thing now , So the match at Mania is if Sting wins WCW is back (aka WCW Smackdown)?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually not a bad segment.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Triple H still the best performer in the company. What's that like 15 years straight now?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Flair is going to puke in the ring.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Odd logic: Triple H is a part-timer, so he's at a disadvantage against Sting, who's even more of a part timer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Flair bladed.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

As much as I legit dislike HHH, he is undoubtedly one of the GOAT heels.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jeesh :lol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Triple H pushing Ric Flair? It's 2005 all over again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, that was better than last week's HHH segment, but still terrible. I'm just praying that HHH and Sting knock it out of the park at Fastlane, because it's been a terrible build so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH is GOAT heel. :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, Flair was knocked on his ass on television for the second consecutive time :frankielol*


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Man, I was praying on Ric Flair going nuts on the mic.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Where is triple hs mom when you need here. Im tired of this shit


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pretty good segment


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Limo riding, jet flying, skin tightening, teeth pulling, son of a gun.


The Hollywood Blondes saw into the future


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

this show actually has some good storyline progression. shocking.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

like i said in another thread ... HHH is one of the best on the mic.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Good segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> WTH is this WCW vs WWE thing now , So the match at Mania is if Sting wins WCW is back (aka WCW Smackdown)?


How in the hell did you get that from this?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Segment went better than I thought. But man was Flair tanked :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Whhhhhhat 

Cena on Parks and Rec?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena on Parks & Recreation....that just makes me sad.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

HHH should have shoved Ric into the ropes and then this happened:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh, good. I was afraid we wouldn't get a recap tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ric just slipped because he's drunk.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

In all fairness, there was a good chance Flair would've ended up on the floor anyway.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

CAN WE GET SOME FUCKING USOS OUT HERE ALREADY DAMMIT!!! this is getting freaking ridic


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena ruining everything we love


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should just end Raw now. They're not topping that segment.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Holy cow this RAW is terrible. I fell asleep but 2 hours into it and we barely got any wrestling. It's like a talk show now featuring 5 minute matches. One of the worst RAWs I have seen this year so far.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cenas gonna win the usa title


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I love serious H :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Star-Lord kicking John Boy's ass = Best for business.

Although I have to admit that Cena rocking the U.S. Title above his head again after Rising Above Pinkos brought back fonder memories of his ****** days. :I


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor Ric. Been knocked around in his last two appearances.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Flair bladed.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

we want mizdow


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TRIPS DA GAWD BEING DA GAWD 

:banderas

:trips3

FLAIR DA BITCH :Jordan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Scrotey Loads said:


> In all fairness, there was a good chance Flair would've ended up on the floor anyway.


And at least he's not covered in blood, vomit or urine.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scrotey Loads said:


> In all fairness, there was a good chance Flair would've ended up on the floor anyway.


:lmao so true.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Are they trying to get people to hate Cena more by putting him on things people universally love? What's next? Cena shelling Resse's Peanut Butter Cups?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

gabrielcev said:


> Holy cow this RAW is terrible. I fell asleep but 2 hours into it and we barely got any wrestling. It's like a talk show now featuring 5 minute matches. One of the worst RAWs I have seen this year so far.


I find it really entertaining. no wonder wwe is so confused


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Someone touch Flair and he doesn't bleed!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This RAW sucks, big show and kane suck, that segment sucked...my goodness...how can one week be so good and the other so shit.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

In other news, 










(And people wonder how cena could get away with juicing....)


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Jordo said:


> cenas gonna win the usa title


Shame, Cena is main event material, not worth feuding for a midcard title.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> WTH is this WCW vs WWE thing now , So the match at Mania is if Sting wins WCW is back (aka WCW Smackdown)?


Just because they would change Smackdown's name to WCW, it would still be Smackdown and WWE's shittyness, and not the great WCW. See WWE's ECW.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

There is still a rosebud running around backstage naked, FWIW.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay so I'm from Buffalo... and they're advertising Orton v.s Wyatt at the WWE Live event here on March 1st. Just saying.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

How could anybody enjoy this? I mean yeah it's good to have nice promos and segments but to base your whole show on just talking and occasional matches. It's sleep inducing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Someone touch Flair and he doesn't bleed!


no blading. Ric is slipping in his old age.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

gabrielcev said:


> Holy cow this RAW is terrible. I fell asleep but 2 hours into it and we barely got any wrestling. It's like a talk show now featuring 5 minute matches. One of the worst RAWs I have seen this year so far.


I swear, I don't know what RAW you're watching but this RAW is not that bad. 

Perhaps you didn't get enough sleep.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy shit.. Is that actually a not racially targeted McDonald's commercial? Is this the real life?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's Darren Young:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Jobbing incoming...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao It's not Randy Orton, but a Randy Orton clone. Close as you're going to get guys.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao, I don't know why, I let out a huge laugh when I saw Darren Young with a man in the ring.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who the hell is this guy!!?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jobbers entrance for darren young


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Spoiler: The Ascension wins.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

He's alive!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Shit, Young looks awesome


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> And at least he's not covered in blood, vomit or urine.


Says who? Why do you think they cut over to the announcers?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

His partner has no name.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Darren Young looking pretty bad ass.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lmao at Darren youngs partner getting no intro. A gay team perhaps?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

....and his partner.............*cue music* :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A wild Darren Young appeared!

:booklel at him teaming with a jobber.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

LOL at them punishes Young ...

He looks so much better tho, I'd hit


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Booker t flirting with Darren young


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Who's this guy?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They don't even have a name for him. lol


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Ascension song is awesome. Being wasted on those talent less hacks though.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Are they not going to ever say his partner's name?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Ascension are going to kill bitches.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

The jobber doesn't even get his name announced =( Oh, and Darren Young is jobber status.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This ain't Primetime Players, but I hear their music.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Whose this jabroni?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice gyno on Darren, guess he's never heard of PCT.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao Darren Young on RAW

:lmao the tag team of Darren Young and GUY


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"And his partner...weighing in at *guitar rift* :LOL*


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I swear, I don't know what RAW you're watching but this RAW is not that bad.
> 
> Perhaps you didn't get enough sleep.


Well we haven't had a single good match. Heck we haven't even had a match longer then 5 minutes yet. If you enjoy talking and promos then that's your thing. Shit is just boring to hear people talk about shit i don't care about.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Surprised anyone is complaining about this Raw but there is a fair share of constant negativity about WWE from their fans.

The Rivalries compared going into Royal Rumble and Fast Lane is WAYYY more developed. The divas, the cena/rusev, the bryan/reigns..Actual storylines and rivalries for everything. This Raw developed a lot of characters that havent had much mic time.

Great show WWE!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Who the hell is Darren Young's partner? I'm sure he was working at Wendy's two days ago!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE sending Darren Young a message about his tweets...


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

PRIME TIME PLAYERS REUNION? GOD PLEASE LET IT BE SO!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

YES YES YES


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Random Titus appeared


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

PTP is BACK!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

When last we saw these two together, Titus brutally beat Darren down. Really brutally.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

PTP is back, baybay!!!!!!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Prime Time Players are back!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PTP are back!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This new jobber guy will main event Mania next year. :reigns


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

PTP is coming back apparently


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Random as fuck reunion.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Booker t flirting with Darren young


:lmao


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Millions of dollars!!!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

A Prime Time Playas reunion!?

:Vince


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Millions of dollars!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I had a feeling these dudes were going to reunite..........................to job.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

fuck the acesention :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

WTF no bell to end the match just music?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ooo PTP BACK?! Why were they ever broken up?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay then... :lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

PTP ARE FUCKING BACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*YESSSSS PTP IN THE MOTHERFUCKING HOUSE*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

PTP back? What the hell?

Cuz of the hypocrisy Darren called them out on?

:lol

Fucking WWE :lol

Bunch of dickless pussies.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

fuck yeah reunion of the millenium!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Prime Time Players are back together after being broken up for absolutely no reasons. 

So the cycle of pointlessness is complete.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A Prime Time Players reunion? bama

MAKIN' MOO MAKIN MOO MAKIN' MILLION DOLLAH MOO!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

PTP :mark:

looks like Vince finally reading the forums. :ti


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh mah gawd! I can't believe it! It looks like we have just seen the reuniting of the Prime Time Players!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

crowd didn't give a single shit


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

well i was wrong ...

This is going to be an awesome feud. 
Tag team wrestling is back 
:mark


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS :mark: :mark: :mark:

Fuck yeah! Wwe righting that mistake.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

PTP back together...nice! RIP Slater/Gator.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Now I see PTP. What happened to the other guy Darren Young started out with. He disappeared?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Booker T have the wrong team chant


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

wtf...


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lmao so random with titus coming out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Darren Young's cabana boy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

That was random, but I like PTP so I'll accept it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes PTP reunion!!! Millions a dollas! Millions a dollars!


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Match of the year right there. Just terrible, awful.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PTP reunion! And the crowd went wild!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sooo, what about that other guy who started with Young?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PTP is BACK! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

PTP :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

What was that all about lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

PTP > Abu Dhabi


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

_MILLIONS OF DOLLARS! MILLIONS OF DOLLARS!_


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

MILLIONS AND MILLIONS OF DOLLAS :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz's dumbass smile is gold :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Millions of Dollahs


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

It should be a trio with Slater.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Awwwwww shitttt my .....s PTP IS BACK!!!!!!!!

Millions and millions of.................????????


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Well that explains why they never bothered to tell us who Youngs tag partner was...

Still not a fan of Titus, but putting PTP back together at least adds to the tag team division.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

P.T.P Back together again!!!???:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

PTP :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> ooo PTP BACK?! Why were they ever broken up?


Because RAW is booked by fucking morons.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

that last match then


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh yeah baybay ... the ptp are back, they have good potential.

And Barrett is going to get his ass kicked at some point tonight lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bring back AW or whatever his fucking name was. The Kobe joke guy!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Piece of shit crowd can't even get off their lazy asses to pop for that. 

Stupid Disney loving marks


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The 12 year old in me was thinking Darren Young would be better served with a returning Rico.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

5 years ago, Wade Barrett was the leader of the Nexus and Miz won the WWE championship.

Man, time really does fly by.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

PTP's back just to lose to The Ascension and then they'll fade back out again. Yeah.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

After seeing Titus clean house with Darren, I don't even care who that random jobber partner was. :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BNB vs. Mizdow?! :mark:


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

_you bring your Heart medication Jerry!?_


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bring back AW or whatever his fucking name was. The Kobe joke guy!


That guy was awesome! Abraham Washington haha


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Marked for the Titus run-in. Nice to see PTP back.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I want Cena and Young to form:


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

ok, time running out .... 

Usos, Swagger, Rose, Axel vs. Barret, Cesaro, Kidd, Fandango

should be next


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

This RAW is shit. Complete and utter shit. 3 minutes of Lucha Underground last week was better then this. This just saddens me. I know some people are enjoying this RAW but standards have been set so low you guys will enjoy anything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I give PTP 2 weeks tops.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

looter said:


> ProtoKall said:
> 
> 
> > Raw is pretty solid so far.
> ...


Some ppl click with certain shows. I see it every week in this discussion. A guy will say he's enjoying it and another says it sucks. 

I hated last week. It was god awful imo. I don't have low standards I just am enjoying the show. I said it was solid. I didn't say it was top quality.

Seth v Ziggler
Dean v Harper
Daniel trollin Reigns
Divas got decent booking
Bray cryptic segments (I know a lot of ppl are bored but I enjoy them)
Flair & H seg was pretty cool.
Good crowd too. Makes the show way better


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*So can we bring back the Real Americans next, please.*


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

DoubtGin said:


> crowd didn't give a single shit


Give them time. PTP was a legit over tag team that many people were entertained by. Then they were broken up for no damn reason. It's going to be tough, but if they can recapture the momentum they had before, this could be a great addition to the tag team division


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I will be buying this dvd set.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Piece of shit crowd can't even get off their lazy asses to pop for that.
> 
> Stupid Disney loving marks


It's filled with DB marks, seems all they can do is raise their arms in the air to do the Yes chant. 


:trips2


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Has Barrett won a match since winning the title. Bet Mizdow owns him tonight as well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I say that was the right move of sticking PTP back together. Neither man will have a successful singles career. Titus looked foolish on his own after they broke up and I wasn't a big fan of slater gator plus, I really liked PTP. So I'm glad they're back.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I miss the shield


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> In other news,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This man is Lazarus! We are never getting out of the PG era.
Only the #14 spot in the Rumble can defeat him.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *So can we bring back the Real Americans next, please.*


I was waiting for this post from you! :lmao


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

That Shield doc is great.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mizdow is awesome


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

No Usos please!


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

I am really enjoying Raw tonight my only complaint is Cody turing on his brother and the lack of flying usos


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> In other news,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grabbing that Juice ring.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Why have they got rid of the God Save the Queen bit.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

If Damien can't be Miz's stunt double, then they should just break up.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mizdow is going to come close to winning and Miz is going to screw him.

Why the hell is Mizdow only in the pre-show for Fast Lane?!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally BNB back. He should be picking up title defense wins weekly.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Raw be like....*


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Damn Barret looks good now, looks ripped.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Wasn't it supposed to be a new episode of WWE 24 with booker t?


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandow's 221 pounds? The lightest ever 6ft4 guy? :lmao:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

So how long until Ambrose storms the ring?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

50 shades of pain.


Wow.

:lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A bestiality joke :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz :lmao :lmao


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

This should be a great match said no one ever. WWE just go out of business already you are useless.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Man this Mizdow shit is some of the worst shit ever.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

The Miz is just a shit EC3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*God, Shield fans are fucking spoiled with content.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mizdow Vs. Miz is the best storyline in WWE right now.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Miz is GOAT with the heel shit :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Miz forgot to tan his leg.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

JBL is the greatest heel commentator since Heenan. "Fifty Shades of Hay".

:jbl


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Awesome how they managed to longevitize this partnership, enjoying it.*


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Id love to see owens try to bully any of these two behemoths. Thats why im not falling for the hype


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, in kayfabe, what the FUCK is Sandow gaining from this at this point? What exactly is forcing him to shine Miz's shoes mid-match? Or in general.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This is hard to watch. Doosh chills.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Why have they got rid of the God Save the Queen bit.


Because they have to make his theme sound the same as the rest of the roster.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> A bestiality joke :lol


:angle


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Miz is awesome.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Mizdow Vs. Miz is the best storyline in WWE right now.


2015 version of Ted Dibase vs Virgil.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

At least the intercontinental champion didn't lose a non-title match for once


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Miz and Mizdow make such magic together.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Making Barret look quite weak though... but good Heel work by miz.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *God, Shield fans are fucking spoiled with content.*


They weren't a niche group or anything.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

This crazy mothafucka


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why am I not shocked Dean carries Zip-ties with him?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Great fucking match right there. What is that like 3 throw away matches in a row. And people say this RAW is good... them low standards.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't most TNA fanboys complain that TNA should stop talking about WWE history on its show?










http://twitter.com/OfficialTAZ/status/567522697639251969


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol He's gonna make him sign the contract.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Barret swearing like a mad man :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That fucking white guy in the front row throwing up gang signs behind Miz. :jordan5


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

50 shades of ambrose.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ambrose making the IC title mean something.

He's giving it worth by placing it so high on a pedestal to fight Barrett.

Pretty nice WWE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Barrett is right. This is totally illegal.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Get a knife" is not PG Barrett


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> They weren't a niche group or anything.


*They are still spoiled with content and specials and events and segments. :draper2*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> Don't most TNA fanboys complain that TNA should stop talking about WWE history on its show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's this about?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking love ambrose


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BNB/Ambrose should be a really good match.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why am I not shocked Dean carries Zip-ties with him?


Better than a gun.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Don't most TNA fanboys complain that TNA should stop talking about WWE history on its show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tazz needs to go away.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambrose forcing Barrett to give him a hand job! :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why am I not shocked Dean carries Zip-ties with him?


Got to become Titty master somehow.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Best contract signing EVA!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Weak. Ambrose should have attacked him a little bit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Ambrose really wants the IC title.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambrose :lol


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

GET ME A KNOIFE! :barrett


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

"Where's Jack Tunney?"

Nice one, JBL.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bray time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why am I not shocked Dean carries Zip-ties with him?


Why am I excited that Dean carries zip ties with him?


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Damn bray been smoking on that good shit all night long. His background still blazin boi


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

anyone notice that nail was on roman reigns top


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bray Wyatt's promo level is OVER 9000!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

JBL says "where's Jack Tunney?" Ain't he dead?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

AMBROSE GETTING THAT SHOT
OH SHIT 3RD BRAY PROMO GOD THIS RULES


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Wyatt sounding more and more like a Doctor Who villain. Surprised they gave him 3 promos tonight but I am enjoying them.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

X Spectrum said:


> "Where's Jack Tunney?"
> 
> Nice one, JBL.


:lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Guys, I definitely think Wyatt's calling out Barry Horowitz.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Is it looking like a coffin match at mania for Bray?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett could simply decline that match, but knowing the WWE they'll make it go through, but it's quite obviously illegal on a basic level to do that, especially when you do it in front of everyone.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Give us Taker/Bray staredown to end Raw damn it!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Any "takers" on who Bray is talking to?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this were any other pay per view that Wyatt was challenging Taker at, like Survivor Series, I'd kinda give a fuck, a little....but homeboy got his ass beat and the streak is over. Why should I really care ?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wish Ambrose would zip-tie me up.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> JBL says "where's Jack Tunney?" Ain't he dead?


Yes, he's making a reference


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Best Raw in a while and best going into PPV's in a very long time. 

Compare to the Raw going into Royal Rumble. Very little to no development of any match besides the triple threat. Even the royal rumble itself was not really hyped that much and it didn't feel as important as usual(who draws what, etc.)

Now this Raw - its promoting every rivalry quite well and gets me excited for everything on the card; some things I didn't even care about previously.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose goating it up. Wold have preferred how Punk got Alberto to agree to their match but still, I'll take it cause Ambrose was funny as fuck and JBL's shouting for Jack Tunney lol.

also note to self, Ambrose carries a zip tie ... oh yeah lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Frieza said:


> Wyatt sounding more and more like a Doctor Who villain.


Thats a great observation.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I used to watch LA LAW a lot, so that pretty much makes me a lawyer, and I say the contract is pretty much iron clad once his hand signs back, under the "no takesies backsies" clause of the interstate commerce uh...clause.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Is there any doubt now that Wyatt is calling out Taker?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Wilder said:


> Any "takers" on who Bray is talking to?


I don't know but who ever it is that are a "deadman"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mister Excitement said:


> I wish Ambrose would zip-tie me up.


Is that the only way you're signing the contract too?.. Or are you talking about.. Nvm.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow so Ambrose and Cena are challenging for the two mid card titles. Good stuff.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> What's this about?


Taz is upset with HHH promo no bring up Sting TNA history


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Give us Taker/Bray staredown to end Raw damn it!


Aww, no...we've only seen Cena once tonight!


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Why is Bryan still main eventing over Reigns if Reigns is next face?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Okay, in kayfabe, what the FUCK is Sandow gaining from this at this point? What exactly is forcing him to shine Miz's shoes mid-match? Or in general.


Is Novak finally gonna win RG this year? Is he finally done choking there?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Guys, I definitely think Wyatt's calling out Barry Horowitz.


I'm hoping for Barry Stevens


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

I love these Wyatt promos, reminds me of the classic Ministry of Darkness build up..
People hating on 'Taker vs Wyatt..
I can't understand it lol. 
Evil vs Evil - the psychology could be great and very entertaining.
Wyatt trying to take over as the primary evil in the WWE.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Wyatt looking fine as fuck with dat hammer. 

Hit it again, big boy. :banderas*


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Good seeing so many backstage segments tonight.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

more Sheamus


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> Is there any doubt now that Wyatt is calling out Taker?


I'll Bo-lieve it when I see it.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Amber B said:


> If this were any other pay per view that Wyatt was challenging Taker at, like Survivor Series, I'd kinda give a fuck, a little....but homeboy got his ass beat and the streak is over. Why should I really care ?


They can always do Sting vs Undertaker at Survivor Series and bill it as "it ends where it all began"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Really hope this is gonna be heel Sheamus


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Taz is upset with HHH promo no bring up Sting TNA history


Why would they?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Fuckin' Usos. Goddammit lol


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Bagpipes are for Scotland not Ireland ffs !


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uno, Uno


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

There WAS a lot of time between when WCW went under and Sting signing with TNA. So he DID disappear.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*In all the excitement of PTP I forgot the Usos were a thing.*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

get me a knofeeee


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I really don't get the hate for the Usos.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Sheamus promo into an Uso's match
Vince doing everything except calling my mom a whore to get me to turn the channel


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I get so saddened every time I'm reminded that Sheamus is returning. 


Now the Usos are on, that saddens me more. Fuck.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Usos....BORING.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Naomi. Cholocate Thunderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Hey my Samoan ****** with that hot ass entrance.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Taz is upset with HHH promo no bring up Sting TNA history


Tazz is a whiny little bitch.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Every single week Naomi runs out, I think the Usos are about to get jumped.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

HOLY FUCKIMG AHIT!!!!


OOOOOOOOO

SOOOO

OOOOOO 

SOOOOOO


LETS GET A FLYING USO NOW!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


>


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Show us the cake, cake, Anna Mae, Naomi :vince


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Just don't see the point in Taker-Bray. Really don't think Taker should ever wrestle again.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Fuck the Usos.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Wow so Ambrose and Cena are challenging for the two mid card titles. Good stuff.


Wonder if they would do a title unification match at Summerslam (loser's belt is retired)? Ambrose beats Cena, no more US title, IC belt becomes the only midcard belt and important again.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

aren't nattie and naomi friends on total divas?


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

The Uso's try so hard to be black its hilarious.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

GAWDDAM, NAOMI, BRUHHHHHHHH!!!!!! kada


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi slaying with that 24 "versatile Brazilian Wet and Wavy unit.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

BoundForMania said:


> Bagpipes are for Scotland not Ireland ffs !


Umm no Bag pipes are Irish to.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BoundForMania said:


> Bagpipes are for Scotland not Ireland ffs !


Those are Irish pipes, not scottish bagpipes. Nae bother though, they get used loads in 'scottish' movies because apparently they sound better.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Every single week Naomi runs out, I think the Usos are about to get jumped.


Probably entered that same way at their wedding.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ig'nant...I think Jimmy missed some letters in that word.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Kidd and Cesaro is a great team


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wait, why aren't Kidd and Cesaro wearing their shirts ? Did management take that away from them too?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Cesaro and Kidd ut

Sorry if we can get PTP back together there is no excuse not to get the RAs back*


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Cesaro merch? Plain black t. Bland as he is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet the other Uso is so tired of playing 3rd wheel. He needs to get at Cameron or Alicia.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

At least the Uso's are facing a team other than Miz and Mizdow.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Tazz is a whiny little bitch.


Well TNA namedrop WWE every fucking second like a love starved ex girlfriend


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone who watched Total divas lately knows this is a main event level match


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

God, I love this tag team of Cesaro and Kidd.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

finalnight said:


> They can always do Sting vs Undertaker at Survivor Series and bill it as "it ends where it all began"


They are gonna go all out for Wrestlemania 32 to break the all time attendance record, Sting v Taker The Rock v Brock (maybe if he stays, if not HHH v The Rock) Austin v Cena, basically Austin says he is training again and with the podcasts on WWE network and constant podcast plugs they have agreed to get Austin for WM32.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Saying "ignet" is ignorant. Just say the word you Uso fuck.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tyson Kidd has to have the worst theme music... Yuck.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat booty on Naomi atass


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Wait, didn't they show the exact same Uso/Natalya promo last week and said that was the reason for them having a match? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wilder said:


> The Uso's try so hard to be black its hilarious.


They're aren't "trying" to be black. Whatever that means.
They're just Samoan. Which is black adjacent.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wilder said:


> The Uso's try so hard to be black its hilarious.


*Black people don't have any one given personality type. 

In fact no race does. 

fpalm*


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Tyson Kidd has to have the worst theme music... Yuck.


Have you heard Cesaro's???


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Cesaro and Kidd ut
> 
> Sorry if we can get PTP back together there is no excuse not to get the RAs back*


Tyson & Cesaro more entertaining than Real Americans...just one humble man's opinion.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i am hoping that bray is talking about maven


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wilder said:


> I'll Bo-lieve it when I see it.


Nailing into a casket didn't give it away?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cesaro's punishment for letting his twitter get hacked is having to wear a plain back shirt.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I bet the other Uso is so tired of playing 3rd wheel. He needs to get at Cameron or Alicia.


I think he has a wife or fiance or something like that...


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

BoundForMania said:


> They are gonna go all out for Wrestlemania 32 to break the all time attendance record, Sting v Taker The Rock v Brock (maybe if he stays, if not HHH v The Rock) Austin v Cena, basically Austin says he is training again and with the podcasts on WWE network and constant podcast plugs they have agreed to get Austin for WM32.


Like Wrestlemania wouldn't sell out regardless..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> Cesaro merch? Plain black t. Bland as he is.


Plain black tee is the GOAT shirt.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BoundForMania said:


> They are gonna go all out for Wrestlemania 32 to break the all time attendance record, Sting v Taker The Rock v Brock (maybe if he stays, if not HHH v The Rock) Austin v Cena, basically Austin says he is training again and with the podcasts on WWE network and constant podcast plugs they have agreed to get Austin for WM32.


I hope so because I'm already planning for WrestleMania 32 to be my first WrestleMania.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

xNECROx said:


> Best Raw in a while and best going into PPV's in a very long time.
> 
> Compare to the Raw going into Royal Rumble. Very little to no development of any match besides the triple threat. Even the royal rumble itself was not really hyped that much and it didn't feel as important as usual(who draws what, etc.)
> 
> Now this Raw - its promoting every rivalry quite well and gets me excited for everything on the card; some things I didn't even care about previously.


I don't see how ppl aren't enjoying this atleast a little. Booking is solid. But like I said, certain shows click with certain ppl.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Frieza said:


> At least the Uso's are facing a team other than Miz and Mizdow.


A damn better team. I'm expecting that match to be one of the MOTN.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Naomi is underrated.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

It's that time again!!!

Uso's Shirt Theory (including Naomi)

Tag Match:

Shirts = Win
No Shirts = Lose
One Shirt, One Shirtless = Win
Shirts with Undershirt = ???
Naomi w/ Shirt = Win
6 Man Intergender Tag: All w/ Shirts = Super Win
No Shirts w/ Mismatched socks = Win

Singles:

Shirts = Lose
No Shirt = Win
Shirt w/ Undershirt = Win
Naomi w/ shirt = ???
Naomi w/ one hand & shirt = LOSE

NEW CATEGORY:

Intergender Tag:

1 Shirt/1 Without - ???


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Divas getting some show case tonight, thats good


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Anyone who watched Total divas lately knows this is a main event level match


And anyone who openly admits they watched Total Divas needs a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd like to be a part of that rollup :vince


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Usos winning again

fpalm


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Please don't tell me Sheamus returns as a heel at Fastlane, costing Bryan his title match and setting up Bryan vs Sheamus at WrestleMania.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Cesaro " I know its her fault" lmao


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

So glad we could have that diva bout instead of watching Kidd and Cesaro work


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Ol' Third Wheel Cesaro


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Tyson & Cesaro more entertaining than Real Americans...just one humble man's opinion.


*Call me when Kidd and Cesaro have their theme song hummed at Mania and then we'll talk.

And no, they lack personality and in ring chemistry, are wooden, and there's an obvious lack of connection there.

And neither man compliments the other in anything. There is nothing positive or exceptional they bring out in each other.

No tag team should be like that.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kidd showing Nattie how to apply the sharpshooter.

:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice to have the women get some shine in that match. I wish Naomi would get a serious push.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

App poll: "Which diva would you more like to see star in a remake of _Fifty Shades of Grey_?" Naomi/Natalya

TV-PG


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Feel bad for natty shes been going through a lot. 

Anyone who has been watching total divas knows this


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Please don't tell me Sheamus returns as a heel at Fastlane, costing Bryan his title match and setting up Bryan vs Sheamus at WrestleMania.


Fuck.....I didn't even think of that


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

So close to Naomi nip slip during that first cover by Nattie


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Please don't tell me Sheamus returns as a heel at Fastlane, costing Bryan his title match and setting up Bryan vs Sheamus at WrestleMania.


That's exactly what's happening.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I find it interesting that a show run by Triple H allows the Divas to have one of the best matches of the year, two women in MMA are going to headline a PPV this Saturday but Vince McMahon's main WWE show has women stuck with 3-5 minute matches.

Get with the times Vince.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> I think he has a wife or fiance or something like that...


a wife and kid (a couple of kids?) if I remember rightly.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

tyson kid is natalyia's cousin right?


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> And anyone who openly admits they watched Total Divas needs a frontal lobotomy.


Wtf td is like sluts gone wild. That shit is mad sexy I can hardly contain my boner


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> That's exactly what's happening.


Wouldn't be surprised. fpalm

Crowd is just dead now. Yikes.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Dat Rollman Rains reaction, damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AND THE CROWD GOES MILD.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

No pop for Reigns coming out when his music hit LOL


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

So Ascension Vs. PTP @ FL

then

Ascension Vs. Usos @ 'Mania


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn ZERO reaction for RR


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please put him on commentary.
Please put him on commentary. :lmao


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

I want Bray and Taker dammit lol
My odds of winning the lottery are probably better. brb heading to 7-11.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> App poll: "Which diva would you more like to see star in a remake of _Fifty Shades of Grey_?" Naomi/Natalya
> 
> TV-PG


*
:what

Proof, please.*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Nobody booing Roman once again? :vince

"Yes dammit, he's better than Cena already :vince"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Please don't tell me Sheamus returns as a heel at Fastlane, costing Bryan his title match and setting up Bryan vs Sheamus at WrestleMania.


That's also what I'm assuming happens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction for Reigns there. Like, at all.

:damn


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Was there a reaction at all????


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Thinking there's a good chance Roman might get tripped down the stairs at Mania


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

3 hours kills the crowds. 3 hours needs to go

Expect a very low reaction for Bryan as well.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

That lack of reaction for Reigns ouch


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The camera not being able to find Roman is a good metaphor for Roman not being able to find a positive crowd response


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

roman reigns looks like emre can a little bit


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Damn that lack of reaction.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jordo said:


> i am hoping that bray is talking about maven


Nah, just some guy he eliminated from the Rumble once....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Please don't tell me Sheamus returns as a heel at Fastlane, costing Bryan his title match and setting up Bryan vs Sheamus at WrestleMania.


Let me not tell you another thing , Sheamus will win the WM 31 ,then go on to feud with the new WWE champion Romain Reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:bahgawd The people are on their feet for the next Rock/Austin, Rollman Rains.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Please don't tell me Sheamus returns as a heel at Fastlane, costing Bryan his title match and setting up Bryan vs Sheamus at WrestleMania.


Hate to say it, but that's probably what's going to happen. Sheamus will probably replace Big Slow in the Authority.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

It's about time they change his entrance like they did Edge.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE is soiling the fuck out of the Shield's music.
Just change it now so Reigns can have his own identity...... so that when the Shield does reunite, people will care and rightfully so.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Batz said:


> Wouldn't be surprised. fpalm
> 
> Crowd is just dead now. Yikes.


Me neither. It all makes sense now.. Why the hell was I even thinking Zigs/DBry was gonna happen at WMaina fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God the way they are hyping this Dig show, it better be better than 24 and the sopranos combined.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Wilder said:


> I want Bray and Taker dammit lol
> My odds of winning the lottery are probably better. brb heading to 7-11.


Pick me up a Double Gulp, brah!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> And anyone who openly admits they watched Total Divas needs a frontal lobotomy.


nah man, just started checking the show out, it's pretty good. 



ShowStopper said:


> Kidd showing Nattie how to apply the sharpshooter.
> 
> :lmao


Kidd was hi;arious tonight!

Felt the women tried too hard, but it got the crowd hype, so I'm happy for them, they showed some skills, I always like Naomi and Natalya for many reasons. 



freezingtsmoove said:


> Feel bad for natty shes been going through a lot.
> 
> Anyone who has been watching total divas knows this


yeah but she has been on the pity pot too. She just needs to put her best foot forward. Tho I missed last night's epsiode, don't really know the status of her father.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> And anyone who openly admits they watched Total Divas needs a frontal lobotomy.


You know the worst part about Total Divas? These story lines have to play out when they're filming seasons and they leak into WWE programming.. Then to make it worse at times when they are showing as "new" episodes they play the same shit again on Raw like its supposed to be some new and compelling storytelling? :lol

So basically we get double whammied every single Total Divas story.. Great shit there..


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Did anyone see that kid who was grossed out by Roman Reigns' hair slick getting on his hand????


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Let's see if Bryan gets a reaction. Maybe the crowd is just dead.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jordo said:


> tyson kid is natalyia's cousin right?


Nah, Davey Boy Smith Jr is though. Who was part of the Hart Foundation with Kidd and Nattie.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Hate to say it, but that's probably what's going to happen. Sheamus will probably replace Big Slow in the Authority.


Even WWE wouldn't be that stupid. I hope.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Let's see if Bryan gets a reaction. Maybe the crowd is just dead.


Thats what I'm thinking. 3 hours just kills these crowds


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> 3 hours kills the crowds. 3 hours needs to go
> 
> Expect a very low reaction for Bryan as well.


The 3 hours is too much talk has kind of died off lately...but it shouldn't. It's true, the crowds get numb by the end and look ready to just go beat the traffic and get out early.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Does Reigns wear his lazer tag gear Everywhere?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


Even though they are shit sigs, prob the first time one of these were actually signed and not thrown over the ropes with a table.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Natalya needs to go heel. She's been a bland face for years. Have her distract Jimmy Uso by putting Naomi in a sharpshooter on top of the announcer's table this Sunday, costing the Usos the titles. Or have her interfere when the referee is distracted.

Isn't she a heel on TD anyway?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smackdown already looking good for this week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No commentary :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why did The Authority agree to a match where Seth's bodyguards would be banned from ringside?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, Reigns is not on commentary. Thank you, WWE.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Why not Rollman Rains on commentary?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Yup Crowd's just dead.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman doesn't get a headset apparently


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Dead crowd is dead. 3 hours of boredom does that I suppose.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


PMSL ... the best thing ever lol. That should not be making me laugh as much as it is lol.

"This document has been prepared under careful consideration" lol.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

shan22044 said:


> Did anyone see that kid who was grossed out by Roman Reigns' hair slick getting on his hand????


Some of these ladies would pay good money for a jar of that hairjuice


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

no it's just RR with the zero reaction.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Dead reaction for Roman.

Loud YES! Chants for Bryan.

Go figure.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Could they not find a shirt to let Reigns wear instead of that vest?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They are really tamping down crowd mics the last 30 mins or so.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Let's see if Bryan gets a reaction. Maybe the crowd is just dead.


*They're clearly not.*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

"Barred from ringside"

Yeah because it worked so well tonight on RAW and they'll definitely not interfere like they have been doing the past million times.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

I love how they don't even bother to put Roman on headset. :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes Chants not as loud as earlier fuck these 3 hour raws


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

no reaction for big show


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

fuck here we go.


welllllllllllll its the big slow.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Did reigns come out to take a nap ringside per usual?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

And Bryan with a reaction as always.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MR-Bolainas said:


> Why not Rollman Rains on commentary?


They didn't want to grace the fans with the powers of his mic work.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Business just picked up


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rofl, no reaction whatsoever...It's happening every single time Big Slow comes out. Talk about a crowd killer.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

More like Goliath versus Jesus, really


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *They're clearly not.*


There are those yes chants not as loud as earlier. Whats swagger doing?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Let's see if Bryan gets a reaction. Maybe the crowd is just dead.


The crowd is just dead. Probably tired out. Or should I say Roman'd out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

At least Roman has a chair this time while he waits for the hot tag/cue.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

YES! chants are still loud, but the crowd didn't pop as loud for him otherwise.

Still the one who gets the best reaction, though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God I was thinking about that Jim Ross Roman reigns YouTube video when I thought about Roman Reigns being on commentary tonight.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jordo said:


> no reaction for big show


Really?

Expecting a reaction for Big Show? Is this 96 or something? :lol


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> nah man, just started checking the show out, it's pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont want to spoil to much but hes finally accepting the help he needs


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

I feel like WWE creative needs to see this, so maybe all caps will help.

BIG SHOW IS THE MOST USELESS PIECE OF SHIT WRESTLER IN THE ENTIRE WORLD. HE IS SLOWER THAN MOLASSES AND NEEDS TO BE FORCED TO RETIRE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES chants even during the match.

:yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"It's like Jack & The Beanstalk except the beanstalk fights back". 

JBL knows there is a giant in that story, right?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Why did The Authority agree to a match where Seth's bodyguards would be banned from ringside?


Well we can't have SmackDown without Kane interfering on Thursday Nights...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So I guess this Orton guy ain't returning tonight.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Prediction time: Reigns superman punches Big Slow to help Bryan get the win, Bryan gets pissed, hilarity ensues.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Crowd is suddenly alive.


I wonder why. :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> YES chants even during the match.
> 
> :yes


That always happens in his matches since 2012


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reigns sitting there and the producers are thinking "Whatever you guys do out there, DO NOT LET ROMAN GET A MIC AND TALK"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're not even putting the headset on Reigns. :lmao

Tells you what they think of his promos right now.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

why does bryan deserve an opportunity to face lesnar at wreslemania, reigns won that opportunity


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Bryan gets "YES!" chants... Big Show gets NO reaction.

Keep booking Show, dammit! :vince5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*If this company can't trust Reigns to discuss on commentary where he can be feed lines through a headset if necessary, then they need to rethink their priorities.

They can't even trust him with regurgitating lines appropriately, for fuck's sake.*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

"No headset for you Roman, can't be botching on Live TV na"


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Big Show main-eventing Raw in 2015.

Good idea Vince! That will takes our eyes off NXT for a while.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

hahahha Reigns just sitting by himeself in silence in a foldout chair in the corner. pathetic.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Is reigns an introvert? Or is he too shy to get on commentary? Maybe feels awkward having to talk to the announce team for more than 15 mins?

Stop being shy reigns unless you are an introvert


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *
> :what
> 
> Proof, please.*


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopefully Bryan can kick Big Show all the way back to the mid-card.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wanted to hear Roman get some verbal payback on Bryan.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Not even DB can get fans into a big show match. The guy needs to fuckin retire already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> That always happens in his matches since 2012


Exactly. Three years. Shows you how popular the guy is.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> They're not even putting the headset on Reigns. :lmao
> 
> Tells you what they think of his promos right now.


Honestly... what a slap in the face :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick kick...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TripleG said:


> "It's like Jack & The Beanstalk except the beanstalk fights back".
> 
> JBL knows there is a giant in that story, right?


"Let me tell ya about the story of Little Red Riding Hood and how picking poisoned berries in the woods killed her and her grandma." :jbl


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Roman would get a chant going during Daniel's match
But no one will cheer for Roman


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Bryan with a sleeper hold on Big Show... now he knows how the audience feels during his matches.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"Here you go Daniel, have some fun with the announcing crew, enjoy your mic!"

"Uhh Roman, yeah; here's a folding chair. Make sure to smile!"


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Ziggler and Rollins have great matches no doubt about it , though I'm telling you if Rollins wins on Smackdown I'm going to be pissed


I'm pretty sick of Wyatt, Rollins, and even Orton going over Ziggler 

and making Ziggler look like complete trash


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh jesus christ.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *If this company can't trust Reigns to discuss on commentary where he can be feed lines through a headset if necessary, then they need to rethink their priorities.
> 
> They can't even trust him with regurgitating lines appropriately, for fuck's sake.*


Would you trust him to talk? I know I wouldn't. He is fuckin' awful on mic.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Reigns signing autographs..lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Crowd not caring what RR is doing if funny LOL


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman is trying to make kids cry like Triple H


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Those guys who Reigns is signing autographs for will complain online later.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

This dude Roman gives no fucks :lmao :lmao :lmao

XD


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


>


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Um... how is this supposed to distract Bryan?


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Reigns signing autographs. Be-lee dat :reigns


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Reigns signing autographs ... LMFAO!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"Sign my arm bro"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

that picture will be online in about 3 seconds


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Autographs and selfies.


Can't lie that's awesome. :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm liking Reigns more and more every week.. This is great :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Roman taking selfies!" Fuck.......


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol Roman signing for plants.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They don't even trust this fool to be on commentary :Jordan


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why is he signing autographs like that is suposed to be distracting? What? WWE come on... makes no sense.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Good god, this is the main event? This match belongs on Main Event.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol Reigns is hilarious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao Reigns cant get a chant going.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Frieza said:


> Those guys who Reigns is signing autographs for will complain online later.


Autograph too sloppy.

:hbk1


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reigns is like a battle rapper right now turning his back showing no respect


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns signing autographs and taking selfies :lol gotta love him


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did we just go to commercial as Show was going for a cover?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Reigns not giving any fucks at all. :lmao


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

taking pics lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman, the crowd is not choosing you over Bryan. Not happening.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Autographs and photos are meant to distract? Explain how..


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Reigns vs Breeze in a selfie match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


>


Lana


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks this makes no sense as a distraction?


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Reigns truly is the peoples champ, the voice of the voiceless, the introvert kids love, the boy toy girls want to dove, and the guy i want to be


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Vince planting fans now I see


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:maury


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This Roman/Bryan rivalry is very entertaining, great job on WWE setting this up.

Polar opposites make the best entertainment.

Reigns is more theatrical & Bryan is more of grit & grind, getting the job done.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Inb4 "REIGNS IS STEALING TYLER BREEZE'S GIMMICK! WHAT A LEECH!"*


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

I can see how Roman begging people to let him sign stuff could distract Bryan.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Trollman Reigns


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone notice the tool in the white shirt to the right of the announce team that keeps throwing up gang signs and making retarded faces??


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lana


Good god almighty my dick is broken in half!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loud crowd chants or pics at ringside? advantage BRYAN


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I hope Roman at least tries to start a yes chant.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How does this distract Bryan? Why would Bryan give a fuck?
Who writes this shit? 

This is the final draft.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns is not getting a chant going. He is doing something different people. Nothing wrong with what he is doing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"How is the Authority going to punish The Big Show?"


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Reigns looks so uncomfortable when the camera is on him. The facial expressions, the way he holds himself it all just feels forced and off.

And this main event is absolute garbage.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Anyone else notice how Reigns even botched picking up the pen?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"OK, I'll take a picture!" *duck face* :reigns


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Stad said:


> :maury


Bruce Jenner's brother?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I gotta say, getting into NXT and seeing similar size guys like Balor, Itami and Neville, I'm starting to lose appreciation for DB. Those three are all much better. More intense, more explosive, more crisp and with better looks.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

you americans and your food adverts


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Roman Reigns has obviously worked hard on his selfie face.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Reigns is not getting a chant going. He is doing something different people. Nothing wrong with what he is doing.


:maury 
That's because he has no chant.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol @ people think the fans are plants. Reigns does have fans... And more than that, wrestling fans are funny as most of them who rail on someone are the first to ask for their autograph when they see them in real life.


Reigns haters need to get a grip.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

To the people complaining "how is this suppose to be distracting?" Well Bryans the fool then for getting distracted over something thats not distracting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Reigns is not getting a chant going. He is doing something different people. Nothing wrong with what he is doing.


*
If Reigns doesn't start a one word chant, he gets no reaction, if he does it, he's leeching off Bryan's popularity :HHH2.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Big Show is the one in 21 and one heel/face turns!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This raw just shows you how fucking good NXT is


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> Bruce Jenner's brother?


Steve Wilkos in bg is not impressed.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

"Reigns is trying to do the same as Bryan did during his match"

What? Have talent?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Reigns may have not distracted Bryan but he sure did distract me from this Big Show main event. I thank him for that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MEMS said:


> I gotta say, getting into NXT and seeing similar size guys like Balor, Itami and Neville, I'm starting to lose appreciation for DB. Those three are all much better. More intense, more explosive, more crisp and with better looks.


To be fair, those guys are wrestling each other and not Big Show.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

So....what happened to the crowd? 

I blame Big Slow.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

T0M said:


> *Reigns looks so uncomfortable when the camera is on him*. The facial expressions, the way he holds himself it all just feels forced and off.
> 
> And this main event is absolute garbage.


Yep, agreed with you there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kevin Steen should TKO Reigns and Bryan right now.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Jordo said:


> you americans and your food adverts


:lana3


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> To the people complaining "how is this suppose to be distracting?" Well Bryans the fool then for getting distracted over something thats not distracting.


don't think it's supposed to be a distraction, it's just p[laying on the fact that they are both the two top faces and each of them need the crowd to win this sunday.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I want to know the knob Show is slobbing for him to be in main event matches in 2015.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

MEMS said:


> I gotta say, getting into NXT and seeing similar size guys like Balor, Itami and Neville, I'm starting to lose appreciation for DB. Those three are all much better. More intense, more explosive, more crisp and with better looks.


So what I take from this is that you think Neville is better looking than Bryan ... hmmmm.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

boring chants lol


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Camera cut to Reigns yawning during some dudes chanting "Boring"...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh no. Big Slow has him in a Bore hug!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I love how Reign's isn't on the mic with the commentators, jeez that would be Botchmania worthy right there.*


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Medicaid said:


> don't think it's supposed to be a distraction, it's just p[laying on the fact that they are both the two top faces and each of them need the crowd to win this sunday.


nothing about the crowd today says RR is a face. maybe they originally thought the crowd would have cared.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Kevin Steen should TKO Reigns and Bryan right now.


Fpalm.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

two feet have to hit the floor


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Daniel Bryan wanna be Chris Beniot so bad


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stad said:


>


Face swap request


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still no headset on Reigns.

:ti

Dat confidence from the company in Reigns.

:ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stad said:


>


Nice couple.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I remember that spot from the Rumble in 2004. Can't remember who did it but I'm sure Big Show was involved.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Daniel Bryan has won the 2004 Royal Rumble!! :ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BEAR HUG!!!!!


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Throwing out swag lmfaoooo


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I am a Cena hater but I can't deny hes a big star and I would definitely be a bit star struck and take the rare opportunity for an autograph/photo, doesn't mean im a fan of his.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Stealing Ambrose gimmick lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*:maury

Ambrose did it better.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol he's throwing Cena shirts.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Pwnt rollman


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ha. I knew the foolery was coming.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*See, it's not just women, men want to get in Reigns pants too :hayden3*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose did the shirt throwing first.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stad said:


>












This guy :eyeroll


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

There was a 2004 Royal Rumble!?!?!?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan won the rumble.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Would :lol if Roman was throwing out Bryan shirts.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

This Bryan/Reigns feud :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The feud between Reigns and Bryan is playing out like something in a school playground.

'


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Reigns caught that bullet hole on some Bobby Shmurda shit :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fucking people complain when Reigns does talk, and then people complain when he doesn't. Fuckin hypocrites some of you are


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Too bad he didn't have the t-shirt bazooka.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This main event is a joke.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Reigns shenanigans is unbelievable

Straight tom foolery


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

how is anyone supposed to believe that Daniel Bryan who can't do anything against the Big Show besides, kick, punch, and sleeper holds and then his eventual running knee to win, can beat Brock Lesnar?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Too bad he didn't have the t-shirt bazooka.


BazOOOOOOka


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> So what I take from this is that you think Neville is better looking than Bryan ... hmmmm.


Lol, not necessarily better looking, but Neville is pretty jacked.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns stealing Kane's concession gimmick.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Stad said:


>


Is that a fat kurt angle?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Fucking people complain when Reigns does talk, and then people complain when he doesn't. Fuckin hypocrites some of you are


It's awful when he does, and when he doesn't it's bliss. But what he is doing now, is stupid.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

That "spear" from Big Show has left Roman gassed on the floor.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nyall said:


> how is anyone supposed to believe that Daniel Bryan who can't do anything against the Big Show besides, kick, punch, and sleeper holds and then his eventual running knee to win, can beat Brock Lesnar?


Actually I think Daniel Bryan Brock Lesnar could have an interesting submission hold based match


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

This board had 530 guests viewing this thread during paiges match

430 now

Paige vs DB for the wwe chip. Make it happen vince


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Show win by DQ


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Tavernicus said:


> It's awful when he does, and when he doesn't it's bliss. But what he is doing now, is stupid.


fpalm


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Reigns...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm sorry, but Bryan looks like a little kid against Big Show lol.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh, another DQ ending? That's original.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nyall said:


> how is anyone supposed to believe that Daniel Bryan who can't do anything against the Big Show besides, kick, punch, and sleeper holds and then his eventual running knee to win, can beat Brock Lesnar?


Lesnar is not fat, slow and somewhat immobile like big show is these days.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Srsly, Reigns' booking has been weird as fuck today.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

No sell the punch lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Big Show no-selling that Superman punch.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Look at Reigns no sell that missile kick...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

No sell city!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Can neither Bryan or Reigns beat Big Show/Kane? It's 2015, come on!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL heel Bryan :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No selling the missile drop kick


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes,let's have our supposed next number one face cost another face a match on purpose.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

"Roman Reigns has no clue Daniel Bryan is behind him"

Really Cole, Reigns is looking dead at the freaking Titantron.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... they aren't doing themselves favours trying to get Reigns over here.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Reigns caught that bullet hole on some Bobby Shmurda shit :lol


:shmoney


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns getting booed now.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> fpalm


Can't handle the truth, hey?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Crowd pretty divided


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

"Steph already inducted macho man" sign lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns treating Bryan like ol boy from the hood.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roman with dat NO SELL!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

freezingtsmoove said:


> This board had 530 guests viewing this thread during paiges match
> 
> 430 now
> 
> Paige vs DB for the wwe chip. Make it happen vince


I'd watch the shit out of that match


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a weird way to hype Fast Lane.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Big Show no sold Superman punch? 

Did Reigns use the "f" word?


CROWD SPLIT ... 

oh my Fastlane is gonna be awesome depending on city.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Lemme guess....Brawl to end Raw where security and roster tries to stop them cliche....


Or maybe not


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

lol, so can anyone list Bryan's offense tonight... 

Kicks, kicks, kicks, kicks, kicks, Chris Benoit's 2004 RR elimination, kicks, kicks, kicks, a pin that led to him being launched 2 feet in the air, kicks, kicks, kicks.. 


Great match! 10 stars amirite?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Way to no sell Bryan..


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think Vince excepted such a pro DB crowd in Florida. Cheers for DB and a chant for DB missile kick and Boos for Roman retaliation.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Beat his ass roman


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Tavernicus said:


> Can't handle the truth, hey?


nope fplam ing your hypocrisy


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Who in their right mind could take Bryan seriously?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where are the referees at?

No interuption of the FL main-event? :vince4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The fuck was that rolling around


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Crowd is pretty pro-Bryan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DRAKE YOUNGER!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Anyone else loving this fake, internet fueled feud between Bryan and Reigns?

I know I am.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

That looked like Aksana and Rosa Mendes rolling around in the ring.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

THIS SHIT AWESOME!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Gotta be honest with you; they're playing the animosity very well, I truly felt real heat between them.*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

That just kind of saved the whole main event...that was pretty cool.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Roman said he was going to study tapes of Brock. The way he powered Bryan in the corner and did shoulder thrusts makes me think he actually did.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Reigns really having to scramble to not get so easily caught out by Bryan's mat ability there... that whole time, it was clear if Bryan wanted, he could have cinched it in and ended it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Is Orton trapped in an alternate universe? Is that why's fucking AWOL?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

That rolling around look silly.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Booing because they are rolling on the ground fighting.

Gets separated by refs.

Crowd chants "Let them fight! Let them fight!"

GTFO..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns getting a good reaction when going after Bryan not all boos. Yep cena for sure


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I approve of this feud/segment/ending.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

that was dumb


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Reigns legit punching Bryan :lol:


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Should have had Reigns knock him out


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THat was some evil laughter there Booker.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

AIR GOAT AIR GOAT


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is firey!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*The saltiness in this thread over the very obvious preference of Bryan over Reigns is lelworthy.*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I love this. :clap


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Good ending


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good brawl when they stay standing though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THIS IS FUCKERY!!!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> nope fplam ing your hypocrisy


It's not hypocrisy when either way the guy is shit. That's the truth, you fool.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol @ that fan pushing reigns.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

KEEP FIGHTING :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is great


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

This is sweet


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Bryan did the unprecedented; he beat the wet out of Roman's hair!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Should have cut out the rolling around part and just let them fight like this from the start.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Actually liking the very end here. Big Show and Kane will never fucking retire...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Reigns no selling is cena levels


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Those 2 fat fucks shirts that say "fuck fear" :ti


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at that idiot with his kid in the middle of them


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Great ending, this is what it should have been from the start.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It would be weird for this feud to just end at Fastlane.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I guess we're no selling everything tonight.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Roman in no sell mode.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This is an awesome ending!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*REIGNS NO SELLING EVERYTHING :LOL

I FUCKING LOVE IT :banderas*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This is fuckin awesome!!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol what a forearm!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Son this shit is crayyyyyyyyyyy :lol :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns just no sold a chair shot.

He's done in my book. Any respect I had for him is gone.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Is this a shoot? :lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

sort of wanted to see someone go through a table, but the way things are going, the person on the receiving end would not have sold the spot.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

whos mr gray then


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Reigns legit punching Bryan LMFAO


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Intense fight :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Bryan did the unprecedented; he beat the wet out of Roman's hair!


Daniel Dryan *SmackDown crowd noise effect*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

NORMAN SMILEY SIGHTING?!?!?!?!!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

And the winner gets Brock Lesnar... that's a shit prize.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

One of the best brawls in the last 10 years.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay Regal!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Bryan holding that mans head :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's Norman Smiley!!!!!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*This is how a end of show brawl should end, they really are lackluster most times but this is fucking awesome.*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is epic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice way to end, because usually upper hand means loser at PPV. All even, for surprise winner.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Norman Smiley! Robbie Brookside!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

why the hell is Reigns always bleeding lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hold his legs back Norman :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Norman Smiley :lmao
Samoan Silky needs a mouth guard.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Reigns no sold that chair shot :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lol no-selling chair shots


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reigns always getting his mouth busted open. I think this guy blades his gums.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha ha ha NORMAN SMILEY IN THE HOUSE


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

That man by Roman has very fluffy hair.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Reigns learning from the master :CENA. no selling everything


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome go home show.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Its a shame that this match on Sunday will be no winner.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That went from lame as fuck cringe worthy gayness to fucking AWESOMENESS

Can't wait for Sunday

GOODNIGHT YALL


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Fast Lane should be interesting i hope.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

This is great. Reigns is busted open!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Did Bryan bust up Roman?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Reigns bleeds from his mouth a lot


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Now that was a good ending to Raw.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bill DeMott, Robbie Brookside and Normal Smiley cameos. bama


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

A WILD NORMAN SMILEY APPEARS!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

awesome just awsome


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

GREAT ending, imo.

And crowd was more in favor of Bryan, but they were relatively quiet throughout the whole thing, imo. Dunno if they were split.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

That forearm by reigns is the most impressive thing he's done in weeks.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have to admit... that was fun. Now I'm really looking forward to their match on Sunday.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That picked up


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a fun brawl to end the show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That chairshot/forearm was a straight hood move Reigns pulled though like that black woman at Walmart :lmao

Respect for that.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is how RAW should end. Not dumb Authority nonsense. Two wrestlers throwing fists. These guys have put more prestige into winning the title than Lesnar did as champion through this feud.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This was actually a great RAW and I'm hyped for Sunday


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Holy shit that forearm from Roman looked awesome, Bryan went fucking flying.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Pretty sweet ending, but the lack of selling of Roman really disturb me, and I normally found him a pretty solid seller.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Roman bleeds quite often from his lips....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy shit ... fuck Lesnar, I WANT Bryan vs Reigns for the rest of my lifetime lol. That was fucking awesome. fuck.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

HOLY SHIT!? WAS THAT NORMAN SMILEY AT THE END!!!!???


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Norman Smiley!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> Hold his legs back Norman :lol












The Legend is back


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good brawl to end the show.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

I think what happened was Reigns legit punched Bryan... so Bryan legit punched him back. Maybe that's how Reigns got busted from his mouth. :shrug


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

That was a good raw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*That shit was excellent! * :clap


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Reigns has a Flair mouth


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

who was that scouse fella at the end?

"leave it til sunday mate"


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I loved the brawl between Reigns and Bryan to end RAW.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Once the brawl got going it was awesome. Loved the ending!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Its a shame that this match on Sunday will be no winner.


It's a shameful thing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Norman Smiley? Man I missed all the interesting stuff tonight. Everytime I look at the TV some bullshit going on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns didnt sell but his bloody mouth sure did.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The_It_Factor said:


> Is this a shoot? :lol


No. But a lot of it was improvisation.

Hence the lack of selling.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I love how JBL said that was the hardest hit he saw in his career. He obviously forgot about that Eddie chairshot


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Roman wear 300 def armor, he's protected and don't need to sell!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> It's a shameful thing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That ending did more to build up Reigns than the past year... wonder if HHH really did lock vince in a closet with a Mr America contestant.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *The saltiness in this thread over the very obvious preference of Bryan over Reigns is lelworthy.*


Nobody is salty. The only salty ones are the usual obnoxious Bryan fans.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Great to see Reigns been taking notes in Cena's selling.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Did they really have Bryan go head to head with Reigns in a brawl??

LOL

He shouldn't even feel Bryans punches and kicks. Especially since most of them were in the gut.

You Bryans marks are ridiculous and and hilarious. Wasn't it enough that they had the midget go toe to toe with him in a brawl? You have to actually whine about no selling? There was actually *too few* of no selling from Romans side.

Now that was stupid to watch. Watch next? Lesnar vs Jamie Noble brawling it out?

ut


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

That was a legit fight at some points. Daniel bryan legit punched roman in the mouth and I know that forearm was a real hit for the retalliation


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Bryan looked like a sucker when that brawl was over with. Not even a chair could stop roman


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was a pretty good ending I have to admit.

Sheamus please cost Bryan at Fast Lane.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *The saltiness in this thread over the very obvious preference of Bryan over Reigns is lelworthy.*


What did you expect :booklel


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Batz said:


>


Hey who's that guy behind him? Not the ref, the other one.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> That was a pretty good ending I have to admit.
> 
> *Sheamus please cost Bryan at Fast Lane*.


Why in the hell would you punish Bryan with him?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I guess by last week's logic of the 'superior' fans around here Bryan just turned heel.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Hey who's that guy behind him?


Mike. Can't you read the sign?


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Reigns keeps giving Bryan these weird passionate looks. Them dudes want to fuck, I mean fight.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Lmfao Reigns trying to no sell, and Daniel still out grappling him on the mat, that was actually pretty damn impressive :laugh: :laugh:

That was an awesome way to end it though. Great way to send us into Fast Lane!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I love how JBL said that was the hardest hit he saw in his career. He obviously forgot about that Eddie chairshot


and this one.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Hey who's that guy behind him?


Mike.


Obviously.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Crowd was dead as shit by evidence of a lack of "NORMAN SMILEY CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP" chants.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Reigns really having to scramble to not get so easily caught out by Bryan's mat ability there... that whole time, it was clear if Bryan wanted, he could have cinched it in and ended it.


bullshit!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Batz said:


>


The man, the myth, the legend known only as Norman Smiley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was def. a Bryan crowd. :clap. The ending was great, though roman needs to sell a chair shot and a missile dropkick a tad longer.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Hey who's that guy behind him? Not the ref, the other one.


It's Mike obviously.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I missed Norman Smiley, but here's this theme anyway. lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

At least this Raw was interesting, i hope Smackdown too.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The only thing... they are going to have to find a way to keep Reigns off the mat sunday. That brief sprawl and cover on the mat did not favour him at all. Bryan had to hold back and let him escape. Now, keep it standing and smash mouth and the match can be intense.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Cesaro Section said:


> Lmfao Reigns trying to no sell, and Daniel still out grappling him on the mat, that was actually pretty damn impressive :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> That was an awesome way to end it though. Great way to send us into Fast Lane!


Reigns got the upper hand when they were grappling on the mat. Watch it again.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Hey who's that guy behind him? Not the ref, the other one.


WCW ref Mickie Jay


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Reigns: Wait til Sunday I'm outta gas.

Raw ends


----------



## Fazz003 (Jan 3, 2012)

PuddleDancer said:


> Bryan looked like a sucker when that brawl was over with. Not even a chair could stop roman


Yup.

I was annoyed that Roman no sold the dive, but that wasn't too unacceptable. But then he springs up after being hit by a FUCKING CHAIR?

Jesus Christ, I'm actually hoping Roman wins at this point at tries that shit against Bork Lazer. For sure, it's going to end badly.

That whole ending to Raw was terrible. Bad match, Big Show protected, no selling from Roman, Bryan looks like a constipated idiot, just bad all around.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Mike. Can't you read the sign?


No no not him. The guy who gets up off the ground and walks up behind Norman with the black tights with tiger stripes. Am I the only one who can see this guy?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> What did you expect :booklel


The irony :booklel


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Great to see Reigns been taking notes in Cena's selling.


Get over it, Bryan sold no better. 

That was kind of the point of this whole brawl, people will complain about anything though so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> bullshit!


It was obvious Daniel was holding back... if it was a real brawl that would have ended right there. At one point near the end, Daniel basically had him dead to rights to lock his legs around his head and arm. Sorry, but it is just fact that on the mat DB is far superior than Reigns. 

They have to play it up on Sunday of "Reigns has to keep it on their feet!" for it to work. Against LEsnar though, damn... Reigns is fucked. Lesnar can beat him standing or on the mat.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I wish it was d Bry vs Norman Smiley at Fastlane! That's PPV worthy!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roman Reigns no selling the chair = Good Story telling. It shows how tough Roman is and what Bryan has to do to beat him.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Hey who's that guy behind him? Not the ref, the other one.


NO ONE. :vince5


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep, Bryan had the upper hand. During the moment Reigns was on him, Bryan could have locked his legs and put a triangle choke on him.

And I'm not even saying this because I'm a DB mark (which I'm not), I'm saying this as a MMA fan.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Roman Reigns no selling the chair = Good Story telling. It shows how tough Roman is and what Bryan has to do to beat him.


Great moment, the forearm that followed was epic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That "divided" crowd. If Memphis is similarly divided , Reigns will be booed out of the building.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> No no not him. The guy who gets up off the ground and walks up behind Norman with the black tights with tiger stripes. Am I the only one who can see this guy?


What are you on about??


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> It was obvious Daniel was holding back... if it was a real brawl that would have ended right there. At one point near the end, Daniel basically had him dead to rights to lock his legs around his head and arm. Sorry, but it is just fact that on the mat DB is far superior than Reigns.
> 
> They have to play it up on Sunday of "Reigns has to keep it on their feet!" for it to work. Against LEsnar though, damn... Reigns is fucked. Lesnar can beat him standing or on the mat.


Pathetic attempt. If it was a real brawl Bryan would be dead in 2 minutes.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> It was obvious Daniel was holding back... if it was a real brawl that would have ended right there. At one point near the end, Daniel basically had him dead to rights to lock his legs around his head and arm. Sorry, but it is just fact that on the mat DB is far superior than Reigns.
> 
> They have to play it up on Sunday of "Reigns has to keep it on their feet!" for it to work. Against LEsnar though, damn... Reigns is fucked. Lesnar can beat him standing or on the mat.


:serious:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Stone Hot said:


> Roman Reigns no selling the chair = Good Story telling. It shows how tough Roman is and what Bryan has to do to beat him.


Get him to the mat and make it a technical battle.. Reigns can't win if it goes to wrestling. At least if they want it believable. If they want Reigns to win, one he has to continue being this and two, it must be a brawl. 

But he can't beat Lesnar now.... a guy that out hits him and out wrestles? No one will buy into it at this point in time.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

X Spectrum said:


> Yep, Bryan had the upper hand. During the moment Reigns was on him, Bryan could have locked his legs and put a triangle choke on him.
> 
> And I'm not even saying this because I'm a DB mark (which I'm not), I'm saying this as a MMA fan.


Seriously, just stop.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I loved the double leg to the heel hook Bryan had, made Imanari proud. And here's Imanari making Lebell/Bryan proud.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That "divided" crowd. If Memphis is similarly divided , Reigns will be booed out of the building.


Those Reigns marks have to believe in something. Don't be surprised if they say Bryan wasn't over tonight.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Seriously, just stop.


Oh but it's true.


----------



## Fazz003 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Roman Reigns no selling the chair = Good Story telling. It shows how tough Roman is and what Bryan has to do to beat him.


I'm sorry, but you're an idiot. That was terrible storytelling.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

X Spectrum said:


> Yep, Bryan had the upper hand. During the moment Reigns was on him, Bryan could have locked his legs and put a triangle choke on him.
> 
> And I'm not even saying this because I'm a DB mark (which I'm not), I'm saying this as a MMA fan.


As an mma fan i Say That's bullshit, ita a fake brawl stop making more out of it.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah, Reigns obviously didn't wanna sell for a bit there but who cares? It was fun and it ended the Go Home Show great. Lot to love about that final segment.

As silly as the chair spot was, that forearm did look great and Daniel sold the hell out of it.

Both guys looked amazing, Reigns looked strong, tossed Daniel around, Daniel looked strong, sent Reigns home bleeding, and most importantly the crowd loved it. WIN WIN segment.

(When Reigns was trying to no sell in the ring, and Daniel kept outgrappling, and flipping him was kinda funny though.)


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

X Spectrum said:


> Yep, Bryan had the upper hand. During the moment Reigns was on him, Bryan could have locked his legs and put a triangle choke on him.
> 
> And I'm not even saying this because I'm a DB mark (which I'm not), I'm saying this as a MMA fan.


Double Damn post


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

kariverson said:


> Pathetic attempt. If it was a real brawl Bryan would be dead in 2 minutes.


If it was a real brawl, Bryan would've taken Reigns' leg home with him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Get him to the mat and make it a technical battle.. Reigns can't win if it goes to wrestling. At least if they want it believable. If they want Reigns to win, one he has to continue being this and two, it must be a brawl.
> 
> .


Thats exactly how the announcers will tell the story of the match. Bryan has the technical abilities while Roman has the brawling abilities.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Seriously, just stop.


There is no arguing this. Sorry, but if you think Reigns wins on the mat you need to snap out of the delusion. This isn't even a DB/Reign mark issue, this is simply a reality issue. DB is a better wrestler and Reigns CANNOT win in a takedown situation. 

This isn't a bad thing.. they can really build an awesome match around "Bryan has to get him to the mat... he can't keep taking these blows!" and "Reigns cannot be taken off his feet... if he hits the mat in the middle of the ring it will be over!". The story writes itself.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

The Steven Seagal said:


> As an mma fan i Say That's bullshit, its a fake brawl stop making more out of it.


He passed his guard and put him in a heelhook, he had the chance to lock it in. Reigns knee would explode and then what? Bryan walks away and Reigns spends 6 months in Rehab.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fazz003 said:


> I'm sorry, but you're an idiot. That was terrible storytelling.


fpalm coming from a guy with 46 posts in 3 years.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

The Steven Seagal said:


> As an mma fan i Say That's bullshit, ita a fake brawl stop making more out of it.


:lol I'm perfectly aware it's a fake brawl, but I could clearly see the triangle choke about to be executed. Hell, when Reigns was on top of Bryan and I saw Bryan's legs around Reigns' shoulders, that's what I thought it was going to happen.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> What did you expect :booklel


*True dat.*



cookiepuss said:


> Nobody is salty. The only salty ones are the usual obnoxious Bryan fans.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Roman Reigns no selling the chair = Good Story telling. It shows how tough Roman is and what Bryan has to do to beat him.


I can't believe you really have to explain this to some people.

And lol @ShowStopper saying he lost all respect for Reigns because he no sold a chair shot. 

And people said facebook fans took the shit too seriously? :ti


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*My God you DB fans are unbelievable. Seriously why don't you put this much energy in promoting/defending other wrestlers like Ziggler or Ambrose?*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The bleeding bit...Did anyone notice the same thing at end of Royal Rumble? Does he bite his own tongue by accident?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

X Spectrum said:


> :lol I'm perfectly aware it's a fake brawl, but I could clearly see the triangle choke about to be executed. Hell, when Reigns was on top of Bryan and I saw Bryan's legs around Reigns' shoulders, that's what I thought it was going to happen.


This... and I hope to god HHH or someone in the know spotted it. BUild the fucking match Sunday around Bryan trying to get him to the mat, Roman trying to keep it a brawl, and depending on who is supposed to win there are several dramatic ways to create a tense finish.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *True dat.*


Your cute little gif doesn't change the fact that it's true. Where were these Reigns fans that were so butthurt?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> *My God you DB fans are unbelievable. Seriously why don't you put this much energy in promoting/defending other wrestlers like Ziggler or Ambrose?*


Little trolls don't waste their times trying to bait on Ambrose or Ziggler as much as Bryan.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

cookiepuss said:


> I can't believe you really have to explain this to some people.
> 
> And lol @ShowStopper saying he lost all respect for Reigns because he no sold a chair shot.
> 
> And people said facebook fans took the shit too seriously? :ti


I cant take him serious anymore. I mean he was the one who was for telling everybody that HBK was for sure coming out of retirement to face Bryan at WM30.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

X Spectrum said:


> Yep, Bryan had the upper hand. During the moment Reigns was on him, Bryan could have locked his legs and put a triangle choke on him.
> 
> And I'm not even saying this because I'm a DB mark (which I'm not), I'm saying this as a MMA fan.


WRESTLING IS FAKE AND SCRIPTED YOU DOOFUS 

This WAS NOT a real fight, people on this site are so stupid.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> Your cute little gif doesn't change the fact that it's true. Where were these Reigns fans that were so butthurt?


Everywhere on this forum. And everytime you write sometime.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

X Spectrum said:


> Yep, Bryan had the upper hand. During the moment Reigns was on him, Bryan could have locked his legs and put a triangle choke on him.
> 
> And I'm not even saying this because I'm a DB mark (which I'm not), I'm saying this as a MMA fan.


Reminds me of that brawl HHH & Brock had where Brock got busted open. During the first few seconds, Brock got HHH in a heel hook on the ground but let go. I don't think many people even noticed.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

cookiepuss said:


> Your cute little gif doesn't change the fact that it's true. Where were these Reigns fans that were so butthurt?


Some are here making asses out themselves trying to deny DB is the better mat wrestler...


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Fake brawl has people acting like in a real fight bryan would win...my god The ridiculousnes its hilarious, you realize in a real fight bryan wouldnt be Able to just muscle/wrestle reigns like that right...? If reigns let him do that then yes bryan could put that type of lock on him. But Lets not act like that would happen Cause it did in a fake brawl, though Maybe i am misunderstanding some of you And That's not what you meant, looks like it though..


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Reigns throws legit punches on Bryan and yet Reigns ends up busted open. :lol

Well no more denying it. Reigns road to Cena 2.0 is complete. The guy no sold everything INCLUDING A FUCKING CHAIR SHOT.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

BoundForMania said:


> WRESTLING IS FAKE AND SCRIPTED YOU DOOFUS
> 
> This WAS NOT a real fight, people on this site are so stupiid.


You do realize that brawl was mostly improvised, right?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Hilarious the mark war is now about how Bryan will win in a real fight.

How Reigns need to be kept off the mat because Bryan made him look bad. How about Bryan's opponents need to stop kneeling down for no reason to get kicked first?

It's still real to you? :gtfo


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*If Cena no sold that chair shot there would be hell to pay* :CENA











Wonder if they'll make the match a street fight or no DQ now.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

BoundForMania said:


> WRESTLING IS FAKE AND SCRIPTED YOU DOOFUS
> 
> This WAS NOT a real fight, people on this site are so stupid.


We're well aware of that. I'm not defending everyone's views, but their right to post what they want. 

Smarks, of which I am one, like to analyze the performance, even of a brawl.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Some are here making asses out themselves trying to deny DB is the better mat wrestler...


He is The better mat wrestler, but The people here are saying if that was a real fight bryan would have won, which is silly Cause in a real fight theres no idea if bryan could get him into a position like that, seems unlikely to me, if They were Same size then yes.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

FriedTofu said:


> Hilarious the mark war is now about how Bryan will win in a real fight.
> 
> How Reigns need to be kept off the mat because Bryan made him look bad. How about Bryan's opponents need to stop kneeling down for no reason to get kicked first?
> 
> It's still real to you? :gtfo


Well said!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

The amount of butthurt overcompensating little guys on this forum is insane! I'm a little guy also, but atleast I know my role and shut my mouth.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Some are here making asses out themselves trying to deny DB is the better mat wrestler...



They both rolled around on the mat. It's all set up. I don't know why anyone is arguing anything over that :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> Hilarious the mark war is now about how Bryan will win in a real fight.
> 
> How Reigns need to be kept off the mat because Bryan made him look bad. How about Bryan's opponents need to stop kneeling down for no reason to get kicked first?
> 
> It's still real to you? :gtfo


How does that take away from Bryan's mat skills or how many of us are saying this SHOULD BE BUILT as "Reigns must keep it standing, Bryan needs to take it the mat". I mean, granted, DB can hit the knee out of nowhere for a shock win that way, but his forte is on the mat and the match should be built on the STRENGTHS of the characters. Don't try to have Roman chain wrestle DB and don't have Bryan try to stand toe to toe the whole match... play to their strengths.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> I can't believe you really have to explain this to some people.
> 
> And lol @ShowStopper saying he lost all respect for Reigns because he no sold a chair shot.
> 
> And people said facebook fans took the shit too seriously? :ti


No selling a legit chairshot to the back is BS, no matter who it is. Even if it was Rollins or someone else I like. I know Reigns is a bigger guy (although, he's not as big as WWE makes him out to be, practically the same height as Rollins :lol), but come on. Once you stop selling chair shots, then what's the point? It's a fucking steel chair for christ's sake.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Your cute little gif doesn't change the fact that it's true. Where were these Reigns fans that were so butthurt?


*Do I really need to go through this thread and quote every single Reigns mark throwing temper tantrums, going so far as to say people were sexist or prejudice towards women because people like me were pointing out the difference between crowd reactions?

Besides, you've proven yourself to be awfully sore winner and an incredibly illogical person whenever it comes to Reigns and any critique of his fans or himself.

Pretty sure we went back and forth for over 10 pages before and all I got from you was non-Reigns fans were idiots or whiny brats or some shit like that so yeah, I don't think I need to prove myself. I know there can be shitty Bryan fans, but you completely denying that ridiculous saltiness throughout this thread in reference to Reigns from his fans and instead place the blame exclusively on Bryan marks is all the proof I need to ignore any point you attempt to make due to your irrationality.

*



ShowStopper said:


> No selling a legit chairshot to the back is BS, no matter who it is. Even if it was Rollins or someone else I like. I know Reigns is a bigger guy (although, he's not as big as WWE makes him out to be, practically the same height as Rollins :lol), but come on. Once you stop selling chair shots, then what's the point? It's a fucking steel chair for christ's sake.


*Are we REALLY surprised Reigns fucked up selling a chair shot and people are defending it? Nah. Don't even try to reason with people excusing a fuck up of something so elementary.*


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Reign no sells chairshot ' he's cena 2.0!!! Another superman!!' Bryan no sells everything at mania And even comes off stretcher ' iTS adrenaline! This is brilliant!' Yeah alrighty then


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

vest blocks chair shots.

good raw great ending. pumped for sunday ppv.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> Reigns throws legit punches on Bryan and yet Reigns ends up busted open. :lol
> 
> Well no more denying it. Reigns road to Cena 2.0 is complete. The guy no sold everything INCLUDING A FUCKING CHAIR SHOT.


Mhm, but our Lord and Savior, Daniel Bryan didn't no sell anything either...


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

The Steven Seagal said:


> He is The better mat wrestler, but The people here are saying if that was a real fight bryan would have won, which is silly Cause in a real fight theres no idea if bryan could get him into a position like that, seems unlikely to me, if They were Same size then yes.


Bryan would take him down easily, Reigns doesn't train. Bryan could also jump guard and sweep him. He had a butterfly hook and an underhook going. As a grappler Bryan would have controlled him. The thing is Bryan is also the better striker so it's a moot point. Jab to low kick all day everyday. Stockton 209 WHAT?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Good ending to an okay RAW. I will say that as much of a friggen mess WWE made of the Rumble and Wrestlemania, this Reigns/Bryan feud has been pretty good at least.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

cookiepuss said:


> They both rolled around on the mat. It's all set up. I don't know why anyone is arguing anything over that :lol


If you know anything about wrestling, as in submissions or control, it was obvious Reigns was so outclassed. The only fans that aren't seeing this are super casuals that have never seen a real wrestling match or an MMA fight go to the ground... EVER. 

This isn't even a knock on Reigns. He can't mat wrestle.. but he makes a convincing brawler. PLAY TO HIS STRENGTHS and DON"T TRY TO HAVE HIM HANG ON THE MAT WITH BRYAN.

He pulls that, like they tried with Cena, the crowd will sour even more. Don't try to make him what he isn't. He is the brawling, more power based wrestler. Play it up!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Reign no sells chairshot ' he's cena 2.0!!! Another superman!!' Bryan no sells everything at mania And even comes off stretcher ' iTS adrenaline! This is brilliant!' Yeah alrighty then


Show Bryan no selling a chair shot on WWE TV, then you might have a point.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Awesome brawl to hype up the PPV! 
Looking forward to Sunday.

This whole Reigns/Bryan feud has been great, really entertaining.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Not sure if Sheamus will interfere or they will go with the Triple Threat at Mania and if they do how they accomplish it on Sunday.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Bryan would take him down easily, Reigns doesn't train. Bryan could also jump guard and sweep him. He had a butterfly hook and an underhook going. As a grappler Bryan would have controlled him. The thing is Bryan is also the better striker so it's a moot point. Jab to low kick all day everyday. Stockton 209 WHAT?


Except we dont even know at all if bryan can fight for real, training isnt real fighting alot of guys can be great at training yet suck in a real fight, that And The size difference And i Severly doubt bryan would do anything, he'd sooner get ground And pounded mir-lesnar style


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

LMAO You Bryan fans are pathetic. "Well uh if this was a real fight Daniel would've kicked Romans ass" lol I loved how Roman no sold that chair shot. It was great!! Can we get a gif of that!! It was a classic!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Look people at the end of the day Brock Lesnar could kill both Bryan & Reigns in a real fight at the same time.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Reign no sells chairshot ' he's cena 2.0!!! Another superman!!' Bryan no sells everything at mania And even comes off stretcher ' iTS adrenaline! This is brilliant!' Yeah alrighty then


LOL

upvoted.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Show Bryan no selling a chair shot on WWE TV, then you might have a point.


Yeah that makes it ok, Cause on wwe tv you cant get adrenaline just on ppvs:serious:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Except we dont even know at all if bryan can fight for real, training isnt real fighting alot of guys can be great at training yet suck in a real fight, that And The size difference And i Severly doubt bryan would do anything, he'd sooner get ground And pounded mir-lesnar style


By who.. Reigns? The moment Reigns was on top in that he was doomed. If it was real, DB locks the legs and it is over. There were so many instances in that little roll where DB could have ended it that there is no arguing Reigns could have won a mat war. He simply couldn't.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> How does that take away from Bryan's mat skills or how many of us are saying this SHOULD BE BUILT as "Reigns must keep it standing, Bryan needs to take it the mat". I mean, granted, DB can hit the knee out of nowhere for a shock win that way, but his forte is on the mat and the match should be built on the STRENGTHS of the characters. Don't try to have Roman chain wrestle DB and don't have Bryan try to stand toe to toe the whole match... play to their strengths.


I never said it take away from Bryan's mat skills. Once again.... STOP PUTTING WORDS IN OTHERS MOUTH TO SUIT YOUR AGENDA. Typed in caps so you get the message.

Nobody is really arguing with you about your idea on how to book the freaking match because I don't know, most of us watch to be entertained and not to over analyse stuff as if we are in the business. 

Most are laughing at your attempt in trying to add real fighting logic into an obvious pro-wrestling spot to suit your agenda of Bryan > Reigns. Even though I agree Bryan is the better wrestler, I can still laugh at your pathetic attempt at trying to make an argument.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Yeah that makes it ok, Cause on wwe tv you cant get adrenaline just on ppvs:serious:


Has nothing to do with adrenaline. I never brought up adrenaline. My only point is if you start no-selling chair shots, then what does hurt? In that case, punches shouldn't hurt, or anything else that is less than a chair shot. Just doesn't make sense. But whatever, this is WWE, where next to nothing makes sense. It's more of a criticism of WWE than it is Reigns.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> They both rolled around on the mat. It's all set up. I don't know why anyone is arguing anything over that :lol


Agreed. 

When did the WWE turn into UFC? I liked the brawl for what it was. I've got no problem giving WWE credit where its deserved. I loved the ending and all parts of it. I don't care who "no sold" what. Reigns/Bryan has been unexpected gold.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Except we dont even know at all if bryan can fight for real, training isnt real fighting alot of guys can be great at training yet suck in a real fight, that And The size difference And i Severly doubt bryan would do anything, he'd sooner get ground And pounded mir-lesnar style


You obviously haven't grappled. We go REALLY hard, there's a reason most of us have knee, discs and elbow problems. Grappling without punches is easy and they go pretty hard. I can't comment on his striking or if he spars. However, Reigns doesn't train, it's not a dig at him. When we have white belts at my school who are 200+ I can dominate them easily. Because they don't know how to use their weight.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Has nothing to do with adrenaline. I never brought up adrenaline. My only point is if you start no-selling chair shots, then what does hurt? In that case, punches shouldn't hurt, or anything else that is less than a chair shot. Just doesn't make sense. But whatever, this is WWE, where next to nothing makes sense. It's more of a criticism of WWE than it is Reigns.


That i Will agree with


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

cookiepuss said:


> Mhm, but our Lord and Savior, Daniel Bryan didn't no sell anything either...


Bullshit. He sold that forearm strike after the chair shot like a champ. Like Reigns should have sold the chair shot to begin with.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Are you guys really arguing over such dumb shit??

My lord, you guys can start a mark war over anything. What the fuck does real fighting have to do with a scripted show??


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> By who.. Reigns? The moment Reigns was on top in that he was doomed. If it was real, DB locks the legs and it is over. There were so many instances in that little roll where DB could have ended it that there is no arguing Reigns could have won a mat war. He simply couldn't.


If it was real reigns would have tried to ground And pound, it was fake Rolling with reigns not going full out so how can it be concluded from a fake roll session that reigns would lose for real? Its silly.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This Sirens show isn't too bad.

And Bryan would kick the shit out of pussy boy Reigns. :fact


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

StraightYesSociety said:


> You obviously haven't grappled. We go REALLY hard, there's a reason most of us have knee, discs and elbow problems. Grappling without punches is easy and they go pretty hard. I can't comment on his striking or if he spars. However, Reigns doesn't train, it's not a dig at him. When we have white belts at my school who are 200+ I can dominate them easily. Because they don't know how to use their weight.












overcompensating much...


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Show Bryan no selling a chair shot on WWE TV, then you might have a point.


Not to mention he got stretchered half way out the arena. That's called selling kids. He might have bounced back quicker than he should have in some people's opinions but he still sold the table spot.




Random Reigns said:


> LMAO You Bryan fans are pathetic. "Well uh if this was a real fight Daniel would've kicked Romans ass" lol I loved how Roman no sold that chair shot. It was great!! Can we get a gif of that!! It was a classic!!


Classic Cena. Actually no. I can't remember Cena no selling a chair shot. I'm sure he has I just can't remember it offhand. That says a ton about your boy.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> I never said it take away from Bryan's mat skills. Once again.... STOP PUTTING WORDS IN OTHERS MOUTH TO SUIT YOUR AGENDA. Typed in caps so you get the message.
> 
> Nobody is really arguing with you about your idea on how to book the freaking match because I don't know, most of us watch to be entertained and not to over analyse stuff as if we are in the business.
> 
> Most are laughing at your attempt in trying to add real fighting logic into an obvious pro-wrestling spot to suit your agenda of Bryan > Reigns. Even though I agree Bryan is the better wrestler, I can still laugh at your pathetic attempt at trying to make an argument.


O look, missing the point again to make a terrible argument.. shouldn't expect a good post from you by this point.

Fact: Bryan is a better wrestler.

Fact: Reigns could not out wrestle him on the mat.

Fact: It is not believable to try and make that happen. 

That was when the Cena hate really exploded... trying to make him a better mat wrestler and submit Benoit, Angle, HBK, HHH... DO NOT DO THAT WITH REIGNS!

Now, saying that, it isn't going Bryan > Reigns. Reigns looked good in the standing brawl. That is his STRENGTH. So instead of trying to bullshit the audience with Reigns winning a mat war, which will be shit on, have him play to his strengths. So, logically that means Reigns wants to keep it standing while Bryan wants to take it to the match.

Now... are you going to continue ignore such simple logic again so you can try to tear apart my posts and fail utterly? If you've noticed, most people with any real knowledge of pro wrestling and MMA are saying the same thing as me. They aren't laughing as you try and falsely claim, they are simply saying the same thing. Reigns needs to keep it standing to keep it believable while Bryans should be going for the takedowns and mat game. Simple, easy, logical.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

kariverson said:


> overcompensating much...


Just giving an example. It's like fighting underwater if you can't swim. I don't have an ego and also get dominated by higher belts.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Do I really need to go through this thread and quote every single Reigns mark throwing temper tantrums, going so far as to say people were sexist or prejudice towards women because people like me were pointing out the difference between crowd reactions?
> 
> Besides, you've proven yourself to be awfully sore winner and an incredibly illogical person whenever it comes to Reigns and any critique of his fans or himself.
> 
> ...


No, Thwagger. You don't need to go back and find any quotes. Save your wrath for another poster. And no, we never went back and forth over 10 pages. I never called you or any decent Daniel Bryan fans idiots or whiny Brats, but there are those out there, there's no denying that. For every "salty" Reigns mark, there are 2 more even saltier Bryan marks. So there, we're even.

And by the way, Reigns didn't "fuck up" anything by no selling the chair shot. These 2 are in an intense feud and they're taking in the pain to beat the shit out of each other. I mean, you do know these two are fighting for a championship shot, right? 

I'm not going to argue with you anymore, Thwagger. You take everything way too personal. You've become such a cynical poster, it's a shame. You're like the female Tyrion/Pyro all of a sudden. No need to take it all so seriously.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Bryan would take him down easily, Reigns doesn't train. Bryan could also jump guard and sweep him. He had a butterfly hook and an underhook going. As a grappler Bryan would have controlled him. The thing is Bryan is also the better striker so it's a moot point. Jab to low kick all day everyday. Stockton 209 WHAT?


Oh you mean, like he did tonight against Big Show?


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

StraightYesSociety said:


> You obviously haven't grappled. We go REALLY hard, there's a reason most of us have knee, discs and elbow problems. Grappling without punches is easy and they go pretty hard. I can't comment on his striking or if he spars. However, Reigns doesn't train, it's not a dig at him. When we have white belts at my school who are 200+ I can dominate them easily. Because they don't know how to use their weight.


Untill i see bryan actually Taking down And substiting anyone 260 plus pounds in a real fight or even a real hard grappling session then i cant buy into it. I know alot off grapplers go hard but i doubt bryan does that aswell when he has a wrestling career And wrestling related injuries. AnywAy this is going nowhere, time for sleep. I Will Say that yes bryn needing to get it to The mat storywise is smart booking. But nothing About that fake brawl/rolling says anything About a real fight to me.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

McCringleberry said:


> Not to mention he got stretchered half way out the arena. That's called selling kids. He might have bounced back quicker than he should have in some people's opinions but he still sold the table spot.


Did this guy just try to say that Bryan did a great job selling at wrestlemania? At freaking wrestlemania of all his matches? Is there an argument now how delusional Bryan marks are?


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Good segment. Bryan looked good on the mat. Reigns looked good in the brawl.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Show Bryan no selling a chair shot on WWE TV, then you might have a point.


Batista Bomb-RKO through a table > chair shot, no?


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Untill i see bryan actually Taking down And substiting anyone 260 plus pounds in a real fight or even a real hard grappling session then i cant buy into it. I know alot off grapplers go hard but i doubt bryan does that aswell when he has a wrestling career And wrestling related injuries.


Well Niel Melanson says Bryan is a brown belt and that's his coach. Even as a Blue Belt it's not that hard to learn grappling and beat someone who doesn't know. It's not a super secret club either, there's a BJJ or grappling place at every corner.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

tbp82 said:


> Good segment. Bryan looked good on the mat. Reigns looked good in the brawl.


Exactly. Now there is something to build into the match on Sunday. They finally found where Roman can look good and believable. His brawling was on point. 

O wait, sorry I was "Defending" DB.. I can't possibly say anythign good about Reigns and must be burying him. Right marks?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nyall said:


> Batista Bomb-RKO through a table > chair shot, no?


Not sure. But at least he went on the stretcher and got wheeled all the way up the ramp before he got up. There is selling involved there. There was none tonight after the chairshot. He took the chairshoot and immediately got up and made some crazy face while screaming.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> If you know anything about wrestling, as in submissions or control, it was obvious Reigns was so outclassed. The only fans that aren't seeing this are super casuals that have never seen a real wrestling match or an MMA fight go to the ground... EVER.
> 
> This isn't even a knock on Reigns. He can't mat wrestle.. but he makes a convincing brawler. PLAY TO HIS STRENGTHS and DON"T TRY TO HAVE HIM HANG ON THE MAT WITH BRYAN.
> 
> He pulls that, like they tried with Cena, the crowd will sour even more. Don't try to make him what he isn't. He is the brawling, more power based wrestler. Play it up!


Dude...are you serious right now? *NO ONE IS ARGUING THAT DANIEL BRYAN ISN'T THE BETTER MAT WRESTLER. *

Why do you keep harping on about nothing. Daniel Bryan is a better mat wrestler than probably 95% of the wrestlers in the USA. Are you happy now?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe Sheamus will come in and take their spot. That would open up a new can of worms but this arguing gets old.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

kariverson said:


> Did this guy just try to say that Bryan did a great job selling at wrestlemania? At freaking wrestlemania of all his matches? Is there an argument now how delusional Bryan marks are?


I didn't personally comment on how good or bad Bryan did at selling, just that he did sell the Batista/Orton table spot. Clearly you need to go brush up on your reading skills.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Considering Roman sells way too much for his powerhouse role, why is him no selling the chair shot such a big deal :lol He no sells once and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

This forum will take anything good and find an excuse to piss all over it. Jesus.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

In 2015 everything can And does get no selled, by everyone. Its one of The flaws of The current product, everyones superhumanly durable.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> O look, missing the point again to make a terrible argument.. shouldn't expect a good post from you by this point.
> 
> Fact: Bryan is a better wrestler.
> 
> ...


No. Your point was to make Reigns look bad, trying to use fighting logic to analyse a choreographed spot. The discussion went towards discussing the feasibility of your hypothesis, but it started with "Bryan will beat Reigns in a real fight because I said so".

What terrible argument? You started this argument by completely missing my point of saying it is ridiculous to criticize fighting technique in a fake roll in the ring. And you have the audacity to try to spin it into missing the point?

So anyone who agree with you = real knowledge and those who don't are idiots. No wonder you fit in well with the groupthink around DB marks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz did a bad job at keeping Ambrose away from BNB. :ambrose2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Nyall said:


> Batista Bomb-RKO through a table > chair shot, no?


Uh Orton did nearly LEGIT break his spine landing on a tv monitor remember


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Considering Roman sells way too much for his powerhouse role, why is him no selling the chair shot such a big deal :lol He no sells once and all hell breaks loose.


A) Because it's a freaking *STEEL CHAIR*.

B) Because he's not really a powerhouse. Seth and Dean are as much of a powerhouse as Reigns is.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> The Miz did a bad job at keeping Ambrose away from BNB. :ambrose2


Ambrose should try that with Lesnar for the big belt next time.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

cookiepuss said:


> Dude...are you serious right now? *NO ONE IS ARGUING THAT DANIEL BRYAN ISN'T THE BETTER MAT WRESTLER. *
> 
> Why do you keep harping on about nothing. Daniel Bryan is a better mat wrestler than probably 95% of the wrestlers in the USA. Are you happy now?


Because some are trying to actually argue that Reigns won that too. The below really isn't aimed at you. I responded to the one post of yours to explain why that little rolling around segment was getting so much focus from people. The other marks though...

The moment anyone said "DB was toying with him on the mat, it could have been over easily right there" was met with such a violent response from some of the Reigns marks that it was down right laughable. 

Most of us arguing the brawl have definitively stated Reigns looked good on the standing portion and DB looked good on the mat. But you have a few going "nuh uh he'd get smashed!!!11!!!". 

And after being accused of blind markdom while clearly stating that I fucking liked the brawl and how Reigns looked when it was standing I'm a bit pissed. I'm tired of the idiotic marks running around with their panties in a twist and lashing out. 

REIGNS LOOKED GOOD PEOPLE! HE FOUND HIS STRENGTH! So fucking back off with the blind marking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Love how they didnt dare give Reigns a live mic LOL
Also pretty funny to see him getting you can't wrestle chants during his match with kane


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> No. Your point was to make Reigns look bad, trying to use fighting logic to analyse a choreographed spot. The discussion went towards discussing the feasibility of your hypothesis, but it started with "Bryan will beat Reigns in a real fight because I said so".
> 
> What terrible argument? You started this argument by completely missing my point of saying it is ridiculous to criticize fighting technique in a fake roll in the ring. And you have the audacity to try to spin it into missing the point?
> 
> So anyone who agree with you = real knowledge and those who don't are idiots. No wonder you fit in well with the groupthink around DB marks.


Holy shit... I fucking gave Reigns props and you are still pulling this out of your ass? 

See, again you keep trying to hand wave away an entire post without actually dealing with points. You try to act more intelligent, more aware, and as if you won the argument... but you never fucking actually deal with what is being talked about. Fuck, you go out of your way to ignore points where I not only talked about Reign's strength, but you continually harp on and on about it being about burying him. 

Time you start dealing in facts instead of the fantasies that you've made any intelligent point here.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Uh Orton did nearly LEGIT break his spine landing on a tv monitor remember


Orton's got to come back already. I seriously miss him. When Rollins cut his promo, I kept waiting for Randy to drop an RKO outta nowhere.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Love how they didnt dare give Reigns a live mic LOL
> Also pretty funny to see him getting you can't wrestle chants during his match with kane


In his home town no less. What were the chances the "You can't wrestle" chants would start there?




Empress said:


> Orton's got to come back already. I seriously miss him. When Rollins cut his promo, I kept waiting for Randy to drop an RKO outta nowhere.


The real road to Wrestlemania starts next Monday. If Orton/Rollins is on the books he'll show up next week to start building up the match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Empress said:


> Orton's got to come back already. I seriously miss him. When Rollins cut his promo, I kept waiting for Randy to drop an RKO outta nowhere.


Surely someone must know why its taking THIS long for him to return to tv


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Love how they didnt dare give Reigns a live mic LOL
> Also pretty funny to see him getting you can't wrestle chants during his match with kane


I heard that, but the little kids came back with "lets go Roman." Roman shouldn't feel bad that he's getting booed by adult males, because he's getting cheered by young kids.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> *Because some are trying to actually argue that Reigns won that too.* The below really isn't aimed at you. I responded to the one post of yours to explain why that little rolling around segment was getting so much focus from people. The other marks though...
> 
> The moment anyone said "DB was toying with him on the mat, it could have been over easily right there" was met with such a violent response from some of the Reigns marks that it was down right laughable.
> 
> ...


Who? I swear you Bryan marks make up invisible arguments and then argue against it, just to feel good about your decision to support Bryan..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I heard that, but the little kids came back with "lets go Roman." Roman shouldn't feel bad that he's getting booed by adult males, because he's getting cheered by young kids.


How would that make him feel better? Kids don't know any better,, adult fans know what they are talking about.

you can tell it bothers Reigns big time, it shows on his face.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nyall said:


> Who? I swear you Bryan marks make up invisible arguments and then argue against it, just to feel good about your decision to support Bryan..


... have you not even paid attention to the thread? Like at all?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Holy shit... I fucking gave Reigns props and you are still pulling this out of your ass?
> 
> See, again you keep trying to hand wave away an entire post without actually dealing with points. You try to act more intelligent, more aware, and as if you won the argument... but you never fucking actually deal with what is being talked about. Fuck, you go out of your way to ignore points where I not only talked about Reign's strength, but you continually harp on and on about it being about burying him.
> 
> Time you start dealing in facts instead of the fantasies that you've made any intelligent point here.


That's the thing, my point wasn't about Reigns vs Bryan. But you keep trying to force it into any discussions because it is your agenda.

What point did I not deal with in our discussion? I don't give a crap who is better between Reigns or Bryan. Stop trying to strawman me based on your arguments with other posters. My point was it is stupid to try to use real fight logic in your put down of the spot/wrestler in this particular situation.

You completely ignored that and try to spin it into me ignoring your points while you are guilty of the same thing when it doesn't suit your agenda. You keep saying you deal in facts and those who disagree with you deal in fantasies. I think the truth is the other way around in how try to force anything into your agenda.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> How would that make him feel better? Kids don't know any better,, adult fans know what they are talking about.
> 
> you can tell it bothers Reigns big time, it shows on his face.


It shouldn't bother him. He's getting booed by adult males who probably have little going for them and are probably miserable. Those young kids look up to him like a superhero.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

McCringleberry said:


> In his home town no less. What were the chances the "You can't wrestle" chants would start there?


450 miles away from his hometown..


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Surely someone must know why its taking THIS long for him to return to tv


I read something about him putting on weight and the WWE wanted him to get into shape. I really hope that there's some plan in place because I don't want the fans to forget just how hot Orton was before he left. The Orton/Rollins feud needs to start already.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It shouldn't bother him. He's getting booed by adult males who probably have little going for them and are probably miserable. *Those young kids look up to him like a superhero.*


Like Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny. :grin2:


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> ... have you not even paid attention to the thread? Like at all?


Yes I have.. And there was not a single post, made by a single person which a user stated that Roman was a better mat wrestler.. or destroyed Bryan on the mat. 

Frankly, I don't know how anyone could say anyone won such a clusterfuck of a scrap on the group, it last like what 30 seconds?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty decent RAW tonight, at least a solid B+ 

For starters, def. preferred the Cena/Rusev opening over the typical HHH monologue. Cena was breaking a lot of rules in that segment, giving the refs a hard time. Love how the refs have been busting balls the last couple weeks. For my money I still think Cena's gonna throw in that coloured towel to the Accolade this weekend. Who am I kidding, this thing's getting dragged out until WM 31.

Ambrose and Harper was a solid match and a great opener. A bit worried that Dean is sticking a bit too much to formula, but I'm sure he will pull out the bag of tricks for PPVs.

Reigns/Kane is much preferred over Reigns/Show. Still not a GREAT match by any means. Bryan's "mind games" made the segment more entertaining than anything. I could almost hear Vince shouting in the commentary's earpieces, "GODAMMIT MAKE REIGNS LOOK STRONG!". Bryan was a natural on commentary, I'll say that.

Stardust turn? Hope this isn't another tease like last year. The Rhodes brothers could deliver a MOTY together given the time and opportunity. Strongest promo of Cody's career so far, even if the preceding match against New Day left a lot to be desired.

Paige/Summer Rae not much different from their SD segment on Thursday. Nothing about this segment suggests that this feud will end at FL. Another WM 31 stepping stone, here. The PTO is a thing of beauty at any rate.

Ziggler/Rollins was a stellar match but bring in the Big Guy and Rowan really muddies the waters. Rollins has a snowballs chance in hell of succesfully cashing in with all thes heavies after him. This doesn't even include RKO who is still MIA btw.

HHH/Flair was much better than I anticipated. Still don't understand this whole "confrontation" thing at FL. So a Contract Signing is supposed to be a selling point now? Sorry but this whole thing has a feeling of "wake me up when the match starts".

Ascension/D.Young and Random Jobber- always thought breaking up PTP was done hastily and had no follow up. Slater/Gator was an abomination, let's go back to what worked, thanks.

Barrett/Mizdow-Mizdow continuing to turn a shit sandwich into gold. Knew Ambrose was gonna bring some fuckery to ensure Barrett's signing but didn't anticipate zip ties. That's some Burn Notice type shit right there. Anyone else notice the "DA" has been dropped in favor of the plain black tank top? Anyways, not much of a feud build, have a feeling Barrett may still not be 100% from injury. Not expecting much from the FL match, which is disappointing, al things considered.

Mixed Tag Match-Naomi showing what she can do, still think she could have had a Divas reign before Aksana fucked her up. Kidd heeling it up as he does best.

Bryan/Show-when even Bryan can't make an opponent look good you know there is a problem. Nice to see them ramp up the tension between Reigns and Bryan and bring it to a head. That was a great brawl to end things, Reigns has gotta watch getting busted in the mouth so much. Again, the refs were laying down the law which really ramped things up. HHH said in the SCSA podcast that fans "want to go for the ride" and this feud is starting to do that. The weary WWE watcher in me knows, however that FL is more likely than not, going to deliver unprecedented amounts of fuckery.

See you all next Monday...


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It shouldn't bother him. He's getting booed by adult males who probably have little going for them and are probably miserable. Those young kids look up to him like a superhero.


I love how some people try to throw around the "OH, ONLY KIDS CHEER HIM" argument. Don't you just love that? I mean, it's not like most of us got into wrestling as kids or cheered for our favorites as kids or anything like that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It shouldn't bother him. He's getting booed by adult males who probably have little going for them and are probably miserable. Those young kids look up to him like a superhero.


so why are males that boo Reigns guys that have nothing going for them? I mean are the males that boo Cena because they don't like him or his shoving him down our throats (like they are doing with Reigns also guys that have nothing going on for them? Or is it ok to boo Cena but not Reigns?



Is that not a good enough reason to boo someone?

I would love for you to explain why you make personal attacks against people you don't even know that boo Reigns.

Do tell


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> so why are males that boo Reigns guys that have nothing going for them? I mean are the males that boo Cena because they don't like him or his shoving him down our throats (like they are doing with Reigns also guys that have nothing going on for them? Or is it ok to boo Cena but not Reigns?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that not a good enough reason to boo someone?


How are they shoving Reigns down our throats yet they were perfectly fine with Bryan going over everyone in the Summer of 2013 and being in multiple segments? Segments like spray painting YES on Orton's car?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> That's the thing, my point wasn't about Reigns vs Bryan. But you keep trying to force it into any discussions because it is your agenda.
> 
> What point did I not deal with in our discussion? I don't give a crap who is better between Reigns or Bryan. Stop trying to strawman me based on your arguments with other posters. My point was it is stupid to try to use real fight logic in your put down of the spot/wrestler in this particular situation.
> 
> You completely ignored that and try to spin it into me ignoring your points while you are guilty of the same thing when it doesn't suit your agenda. You keep saying you deal in facts and those who disagree with you deal in fantasies. I think the truth is the other way around in how try to force anything into your agenda.


Except the point of why using "real fight logic" isn't stupid had already been dealt with and was continued to be dealt with and you added nothing other than "it's stupid!" before summarily dismissing my posts without actual bringing up any point why it was stupid... paying attention isn't your strong suit.

But keep bleeting on like you ever made an attempt to back up your point... whatever makes you sleep better.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Empress said:


> I read something about him putting on weight and the WWE wanted him to get into shape. I really hope that there's some plan in place because I don't want the fans to forget just how hot Orton was before he left. The Orton/Rollins feud needs to start already.


Vince should just pay for the liposuction already we want Orton back!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nyall said:


> Yes I have.. And there was not a single post, made by a single person which a user stated that Roman was a better mat wrestler.. or destroyed Bryan on the mat.
> 
> Frankly, I don't know how anyone could say anyone won such a clusterfuck of a scrap on the group, it last like what 30 seconds?


Segal right off the to pof my head. But if you actually read the thread you'd have known there were several people claiming Reigns would have fucked Bryan up on the mat too. So... what was your point again?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> How are they shoving Reigns down our throats yet they were perfectly fine with Bryan going over everyone in the Summer of 2013 and being in multiple segments? Segments like spray painting YES on Orton's car?


You can't be serious. Reigns is the most protected guy on the roster. Over the past two year no one has lost less than him cleanly, not even Cena.
The WWE gave him superstar of the year even though the fans didnt vote him for it, and they give him the RR win even though he isn't ready.

Please tell me how that is not shoving him down our throats? 

DB lost a ton of matches in 2013, Reigns rarely ever loses. HE has only been pinned like TWICE in his singles career. 

Its only going to get worse with Reigns especially when he wins the WWE title. You know he isnt losing it until he breaks punks record.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> I love how some people try to throw around the "OH, ONLY KIDS CHEER HIM" argument. Don't you just love that? I mean, it's not like most of us got into wrestling as kids or cheered for our favorites as kids or anything like that.


I didn't cheer for John fuckin' Cena when I was 11 years old in 2005, because I could see right through his presence that this guy was really fucking limited in the ring.

But I was the exception. A lot of kids my age back then loved Cena, even if 95% of his matches told exactly the same thing. I couldn't believe myself the guy made Angle tap out on RAW with a terrible STF and then with the same move tap out Triple H at Wrestlemania 22. I just didn't believe it.

It's the same thing with Roman Reigns. Granted, he's improving. He showed some good stuff on Smackdown, but he doesn't have even near enough quality to main event 'Mania with an opponent that can't carry him. Even worse, unlike Cena, the guy isn't a great talker.

There hasn't been such a hard push on a wrestler since Brock Lesnar, but at least Lesnar could cover his weaknesses better because he had more talent.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Segal right off the to pof my head. But if you actually read the thread you'd have known there were several people claiming Reigns would have fucked Bryan up on the mat too. So... what was your point again?


No, they were saying that he would have fucked up Bryan.. which is a hell of a lot more believable than Bryan who couldn't even legitimately mount any believable offense on Big Show, doing the inverse..


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Except the point of why using "real fight logic" isn't stupid had already been dealt with and was continued to be dealt with and you added nothing other than "it's stupid!" before summarily dismissing my posts without actual bringing up any point why it was stupid... paying attention isn't your strong suit.
> 
> But keep bleeting on like you ever made an attempt to back up your point... whatever makes you sleep better.


The premise was stupid. Why allow one to be dragged into a pointless argument about something that shouldn't even be an argument? Do I really need to point out it was a choreographed spot for you to understand how stupid it is to argue who would win in a fixed spot? I wasn't the one that said 'Bryan could have taken Reigns down if he wanted to' or something of that sort.

You don't even pay attention to stuff people bring up for rebuttal and you try to claim the high ground. Yeah I hope you sleep better too thinking you 'win' a made up argument.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nyall said:


> No, they were saying that he would have fucked up Bryan.. which is a hell of a lot more believable than Bryan who couldn't even legitimately mount any believable offense on Big Show, doing the inverse..


DB would destroy Reigsn in a legit shoot fight. It wouldn't even be close. DB is trained in MMA, Reigns can't even go a few minutes without blowing up.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

X Spectrum said:


> I didn't cheer for John fuckin' Cena when I was 11 years old in 2005, because I could see right through his presence that this guy was really fucking limited in the ring.
> 
> But I was the exception. A lot of kids my age back then loved Cena, even if 95% of his matches told exactly the same thing. I couldn't believe myself the guy made Angle tap out on RAW with a terrible STF and then with the same move tap out Triple H at Wrestlemania 22. I just didn't believe it.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if you were the exception. The fact of the matter is, kids, women, men, will cheer for whoever they want. Kids, women, and some men happen to like cheering Reigns. The argument that only adult men are "real wrestling fans" is ridiculous no matter how you try to spin it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> The premise was stupid. Why allow one to be dragged into a pointless argument about something that shouldn't even be an argument? Do I really need to point out it was a choreographed spot for you to understand how stupid it is to argue who would win in a fixed spot? I wasn't the one that said 'Bryan could have taken Reigns down if he wanted to' or something of that sort.
> 
> You don't even pay attention to stuff people bring up for rebuttal and you try to claim the high ground. Yeah I hope you sleep better too thinking you 'win' a made up argument.


Thank you for proving my point. You can't argue you it so you handwave it away. "it's just stupid!".

Here's a hint... believable is a huge deal in wrestling. DB being out wrestled by Reigns is not believable. Just like Cena out wrestling Angle, Benoit, HBK, Edge, and HHH in his reign of terror. See how an argument and points work yet? 

Just admit you can't actually argue the point and give up already. You lost.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Segal right off the to pof my head. But if you actually read the thread you'd have known there were several people claiming Reigns would have fucked Bryan up on the mat too. So... what was your point again?



In none of my posts did i say Reigns was a better mat wrestler, all my posts were refering to a real fight, and those saying ' if that was a real fight bryan would have won' cause this was completely different from a real fight and a real fight wouldn't have looked anything like that. 

I never dissagreed with the fact that bryan is a better mat wrestler, i disagreed with the idea that in a real fight that's what would've happened. 

Storywise i agree that bryan is a better mat wrestler. i even said ' He is The better mat wrestler, but The people here are saying if that was a real fight bryan would have won, which is silly Cause in a real fight theres no idea if bryan could get him into a position like that, seems unlikely to me, if They were Same size then yes.' 


Don't twist my posts into saying reigns is better at mat wrestling, in kayfabe and character wise i agreed that bryan is better at matt wrestling and storywise it'd be smart to book it that way. 

I merely dissagreed with the notion about a real fight, and thought it was ridiculous that people started talking about a real fight. And that in a real fight the strenght and weight difference could be a factor, but i am done with that now it went nowhere and i feel silly for even partaking.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> DB would destroy Reigsn in a legit shoot fight. It wouldn't even be close. DB is trained in MMA, Reigns can't even go a few minutes without blowing up.


I said believable.. I'm willing to bet 90% of the people watching don't know where Bryan trained and 50% don't care.. and many casuals would use Bryan winning as proof that's wrestling's fake.. Hell Bryan's opponents randomly kneel down just so they could get kicked.. Seth Rollins had to help Bryan by lifting himself onto the apron when they fought..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Steven Seagal said:


> In none of my posts did i say Reigns was a better mat wrestler, all my posts were refering to a real fight, and those saying ' if that was a real fight bryan would have won' cause this was completely different from a real fight and a real fight wouldn't have looked anything like that.
> 
> I never dissagreed with the fact that bryan is a better mat wrestler, i disagreed with the idea that in a real fight that's what would've happened.
> 
> ...


I and others was saying how Bryan would have beaten Reigns in the mat game and you were responding to that. But if you want out, then you're out.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> It doesn't matter if you were the exception. The fact of the matter is, kids, women, men, will cheer for whoever they want. Kids, women, and some men happen to like cheering Reigns. The argument that only adult men are "real wrestling fans" is ridiculous no matter how you try to spin it.


You don't seem to understand the point here when I say Reigns isn't ready.

Reigns is no Cena. Cena may have been limited on the ring, but the guy was a draw. Even as a midcarder in 2004, Cena was already head and shoulders above everyone else when it came to merchandise sales.

Roman Reigns, however, is not the same. Pushing the guy to be the face of the company at this stage, when he is still not a garanteed draw and when he's really limited both in-ring and in mic skills is a huge risk. Not so much for the WWE, but for Roman Reigns. Pushing a wrestler too early tends to have terrible results, as seen by the examples of Luger, Del Rio, The Miz, or Sheamus. Even Lesnar, who was pretty good, was too limited, as 2003 with him as the face of the company was a financial disaster for the WWE.

You may see Reigns as a guy that's gonna be big like Cena, but you have to understand: Cena is a complete anomaly when it comes to getting over. And Reigns on the other hand, has shown no signs whatsoever of being an anomaly like Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nyall said:


> I said believable.. I'm willing to bet 90% of the people watching don't know where Bryan trained and 50% don't care.. and many casuals would use Bryan winning as proof that's wrestling's fake.. Hell Bryan's opponents randomly kneel down just so they could get kicked..


You see smaller guys beating up bigger guys all the time.
Hell just go to youtube and look up smaller guy beats up bigger guy
or something like that

size has NOTHING to do with who can't beat up who. And causals know wrestling is fake.
no one thinks wrestling is real anymore.

is that really the best you can do?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

X Spectrum said:


> You don't seem to understand the point here when I say Reigns isn't ready.
> 
> Reigns is no Cena. Cena may have been limited on the ring, but the guy was a draw. Even as a midcarder in 2004, Cena was already head and shoulders above everyone else when it came to merchandise sales.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't agree with the Reigns not being ready thing - and I don't even want to start a debate about that - but that was never the basis of my whole argument to begin with. You completely missed my point.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> I and others was saying how Bryan would have beaten Reigns in the mat game and you were responding to that. But if you want out, then you're out.


And i was talking a real fight like some others were, and how if that would have happened in a real fight it'd be over, which is what i was talking about. I wasn't saying that reigns is a better mat wrestler, i was saying a real fight wouldn't have looked like that which is what alot were saying, i dissagree cause i can't see bryan getting reigns down and into that position, or atleast not as easy as he did in this scripted brawl. People are acting like this was part shoot or somehting. 

I am not denying that bryan is a much better technical wrestler, and more skilled on the ground and that that should be something they build the story around, i was talking in real life.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Yeah, I don't agree with the Reigns not being ready thing - and I don't even want to start a debate about that - but that was never the basis of my whole argument to begin with. You completely missed my point.


IF you are going to claim Reigns is ready you have to be able to back that up.

Reigns has proven heis not ready. 

He puts on terrible matches
he can't go more than 5 mins without blowing up
he can't carry a match
he can't speak on the mic
how do you expect this guy to be champion and put on 20 min matches night in and night out?

he can't


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> Yeah, I don't agree with the Reigns not being ready thing - and I don't even want to start a debate about that - but that was never the basis of my whole argument to begin with. You completely missed my point.


Missed it? So here's the point.

Sheamus? He had women, kids and some men cheering for him, right? And see where he got.

Del Rio? Same thing.

Luger? Oh yeah, baby, total package they said.

All had their fans, so what makes them so different from Roman Reigns?


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Roman laying the smackdown tonight, and boy I absolutely loved it. This is how you book a feud WWE. Love the intensity with which these two guys are taking care of their business.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

X Spectrum said:


> Missed it? So here's the point.
> 
> Sheamus? He had women, kids and some men cheering for him, right? And see where he got.
> 
> ...



Sheamus waas getting the Cena treatment until he beat DB in 18 secs and Vince ruined him because fans turned on him and he is never recovered since.

Del Rio was never over with the fans despite him being shoved down our throats.

Vince wanted to make Lugar the face of the company but he bailed for WCW so that ended. 

Reigns is just the new Vince flavor of the month. Vince is going to push the shit out of him until he gets Cena'd or he is a huge failure and then Vince gets bored of him.

But since he is related the the rock it seems like Vince could push him if the fans accept him or not.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> IF you are going to claim Reigns is ready you have to be able to back that up.
> 
> Reigns has proven heis not ready.
> 
> ...


I don't need to back it up, and not to you of all people. You're one of the most obnoxious Daniel Bryan fans/ hardcore Reigns hater on this forum. And based on numerous posts I've read from you having discussions with other posters, there is no having a reasonable discussion with you. 

So on that one, I'll pass.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Thank you for proving my point. You can't argue you it so you handwave it away. "it's just stupid!".
> 
> Here's a hint... believable is a huge deal in wrestling. DB being out wrestled by Reigns is not believable. Just like Cena out wrestling Angle, Benoit, HBK, Edge, and HHH in his reign of terror. See how an argument and points work yet?
> 
> Just admit you can't actually argue the point and give up already. You lost.


And thank you for proving my point of you ignoring anything that doesn't suit your agenda.

Believability is important in pro wrestling to an extent. In a world where hulking up is move that generates the biggest pops, you are trying to sell me that believability is a huge deal? Tell me how believable is it that opponents fall to their knees in matches against Bryan yet almost never do that in other matches? It is believable for Reigns to outwrestle Bryan ONE time if the story dictate it. It is also believable if Bryan manage to out brawl Reigns if that's how they plan the spots. Will the fans buy it if it happens occasionally? Absolutely. 

See how I discussed your points yet?

Just admit you are hampered by your bias in any discussion and give up trying to make yourself look like an objective poster.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Wrestling is more about popularity than believability. Once you get popular, fans will believe in whatever you do. Look at a move like people's elbow, and how the in-arena fans react to the move.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> I don't need to back it up, and not to you of all people. You're one of the most obnoxious Daniel Bryan fans/ hardcore Reigns hater on this forum. And based on numerous posts I've read from you having discussions with other posters, there is no having a reasonable discussion with you.
> 
> So on that one, I'll pass.


Of course you won't back it up because you know you can't back it up and show that he is ready because he is not.

As for me being the most obnoxious Daniel Bryan fans/ hardcore Reigns hater on this forum, that is because you can't take it that I can back up my views unlike you and that other poster STONEHOT that you are referring to. He got tired of me destroying him in debates and backing up my views and him not being able to refute it that he gave up.

I always find it funny when people like you or him get called out to back up your view and you refuse to do it.

I just showed how Reigns isn't ready and the funny thing is you know i am right and can't even show how I am wrong.

Tell me

Can Reigns put on a good match if he is the one calling the match? NO There is a reason why Reigns is in mostly tag matches and when he is there is a reason why he only wrestlers for less than 10% of that match.
Can Reigns go more than 5 minutes without blowing up NO
Can Reigns cut a good live promo without botching or sounding awkward? NO


So tell me again how Reigns is ready?
The thing is guys in NXT like Balor, Zayn and Owens are way more ready than Reigns.
Its laughable they are in NXT and better than Reigns and Reigns is going to probably beat Lesnar at WM.

Also its not hating on someone when what you say is true.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Wasn't the ref during the DB/Show match tonight the same one that stood around and didn't count during the last man standing match last year? Reason I ask is he stood around with his head up his ass when DB had Show in the ropes rather than giving the 5 count to break. 

Not sure why but things like that bug the hell out of me.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This was a good show. There were a lot of advancement in all the feuds that are currently going on. Looks like we have a reunion of the Prime Time Players. The "Naked" Paige segment were entertaining as it was cute seeing her wrestle in another outfit. I do want to see her get revenge on the Bella Twins. Cena was very aggressive in his segment with Rusev. I am digging this version but do not want to see him win the US Title. Dean Ambrose's antics were hilarious. The way how he got Wade Barrett to sign the contract was neat. Stardust was a highlight also especially his backstage promo. Rollins/Ziggler had a nice match that finished in a DQ. Lastly, I loved the ending. Reigns and Bryan were awesome fighting each other and I actually felt like Reigns was looking heelish at times. Now I want to see their match at Fastlane. Great crowd and show.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> DB would destroy Reigsn in a legit shoot fight. It wouldn't even be close. DB is trained in MMA, Reigns can't even go a few minutes without blowing up.


And Lesnar would hurt Bryan so bad that his future children would feel it. This isn't about legit fighting. If that was the case, Brock would hold the championship for years to come. I don't "buy" either one of these clowns beating Lesnar, but then again, this is professional wrestling. Either way, someone is about to get booked stronger than Cena unless Brock resigns (fingers crossed).


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Would bryan win in a real fight? Well he does have legit mma training. But reigns is samoan, and word is you should never fuck with pacific islanders so who knows, but really who cares.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

KingofKings1281 said:


> And Lesnar would hurt Bryan so bad that his future children would feel it. This isn't about legit fighting. If that was the case, Brock would hold the championship for years to come. I don't "buy" either one of these clowns beating Lesnar, but then again, this is professional wrestling. Either way, someone is about to get booked stronger than Cena unless Brock resigns (fingers crossed).


Not sure if you know this but Brock Lesnar can kick anyone's ass that is employed in the WWE. HHH. Undertaker. Kane. Big Show. Regal. Wade. Get real with that silly excuse.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> Would bryan win in a real fight? Well he does have legit mma training. But reigns is samoan, and word is you should never fuck with pacific islanders so who knows, but really who cares.


Roman would square up with Danielson and throw a punch that wouldn't land and he would get choked out not soon after. That's how that will go. Danielson is in much better cardiovascular condition despite how Reigns arms appear.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Thought this RAW was bad. The ending was pretty cool tho, and I also liked the divas segment, but that's it.

Also "You can't wrestle!" chants @ Roman? :lol Ouch.

Crowd was pretty good. Hopefully the Fast Lane crowd is at least just as good. Pretty hyped for the PPV!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Average Raw.

Good to see Ambrose get a decent win and his IC title match.

Paige was awesome tonight I thought.

Enjoyed the HHH and Flair segment.

And Bryan and Reigns brawl was the best thing they have done so far so well done.


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty bad show with good ending. Anything from developing Brayn- Reings story was stupid and the matches sucked. Oh, I was about to forget, I liked how Paige burned The Bellas: "The difference between me and you is I don`t need outfit to make me look good.":lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes Era said:


> Roman would square up with Danielson and throw a punch that wouldn't land and he would get choked out not soon after. That's how that will go. Danielson is in much better cardiovascular condition despite how Reigns arms appear.


Not only that, but how long until Roman gassed out and he would just be easy pickings. it's no disgrace. As an avid MMA fan, Roman did leave himself open for certain attacks, if here were really engaged in a fight.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Geeee said:


> If it was a real brawl, Bryan would've taken Reigns' leg home with him.


haha, you DB marks have really bought into the idea that D. Bryan is a crippler because he carbon copied the late Chris Benoit's move list. :laugh: My God.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Thought this RAW was bad. The ending was pretty cool tho, and I also liked the divas segment, but that's it.
> 
> Also "You can't wrestle!" chants @ Roman? :lol Ouch.
> 
> Crowd was pretty good. Hopefully the Fast Lane crowd is at least just as good. Pretty hyped for the PPV!


Florida crowd really added to the show tonight. I was a bit surprised they went that against Roman, but they were really enthused for the Bryan/Reigns interactions. Makes me want to see Smackdown and Fast Lane all the more. WWE better not drop Bryan/Reigns. It is picking up steam and has been an oasis in a never ending wasteland of "sports entertainment" crap. Good on WWE. You have got me interested again. :clap


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol some are acting like Regins got heavily booed tonight when it was far from it. He got a good reaction tonight with a few boos and a few you cant wrestle chants (tho Kane was in the ring so it could have been directed at him) but he had his fans with the "yes he can" chants back. 100% we have another cena on our hands which is what Vince wants. Don't see him turning heel anytime soon


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sweet jesus, yall still applying real life logic to a SCRIPTED fight :lmao

Stamina doesn't mean shit in a real fight. My out of shape ass can't run for a long time for shit, but you can catch this Haymaker real quick :lol Adrenaline be real during a fight. Not too many legit fights go on for more than five minutes lol

Either way, this conversation is ridiculous because again...scripted...fight...SCRIPTED.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

If Bryan can catch a robber with one working arm I'm pretty sure he would knock Reigns the fuck out in a legit fight. Sorry fanboys but is the truth.

The only advantage Reigns has is size and strength.

But Bryan has agility stamina and the skills to take someone the size of the big show down. All it would take to bring Reigns down is a solid kick to the knee and once he falls is over for him.

Just because he's tall doesn't mean he could beat a guy smaller than him that easy. If that's the case The Great Khali would be unbeatable in a fight and would be champion in UFC.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> If Bryan can catch a robber with one working arm I'm pretty sure he would knock Reigns the fuck out in a legit fight. Sorry fanboys but is the truth.


He caught an out of shape guy who was running away. It's not like him and the guy squared up :lol

Bryan definitely got that off, but let's not act like it was a legit fight. Bryan caught his ass and immediately put him in a lock. Unless you're trained or strong, a regular person ain't getting out a wrestler's lock lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> He caught an out of shape guy who was running away. It's not like him and the guy squared up :lol
> 
> Bryan definitely got that off, but let's not act like it was a legit fight. Bryan caught his ass and immediately put him in a lock. Unless you're trained or strong, a regular person ain't getting out a wrestler's lock lol


Bryan is,apparently, the bane of a lot of "out of shape guys".


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> lol some are acting like Regins got heavily booed tonight when it was far from it. He got a good reaction tonight with a few boos and a few you cant wrestle chants (tho Kane was in the ring so it could have been directed at him) but he had his fans with the "yes he can" chants back. 100% we have another cena on our hands which is what Vince wants. Don't see him turning heel anytime soon


It was definitely more noteworthy than those two RAWs when Bryan got booed by a tiny portion of the crowd and everyone made a big deal about it.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Bryan should just go Anderson Silva style on Reigns and pull off the triangle from his back after being dominated for 23 minutes. I'm both a wrestling and MMA fan but I watch wrestling to see the flips. I'll watch MMA if I want to see a real fight but I like my wrestling to have some spins, flips and a botch thrown in to keep em on their toes.*


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sweet jesus, yall still applying real life logic to a SCRIPTED fight :lmao
> 
> Stamina doesn't mean shit in a real fight. My out of shape ass can't run for a long time for shit, but you can catch this Haymaker real quick :lol Adrenaline be real during a fight. Not too many legit fights go on for more than five minutes lol
> 
> Either way, this conversation is ridiculous because again...scripted...fight...SCRIPTED.


Stamina has a huge factor in a fight what are you talking about? If you get gassed in less than 5 .minutes in a real fight you gonna get your ass whooped by the person that isn't tired. Jesus. Have any of you been in a real fight with someone that isn't an outta shaped neckbeard?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> Stamina has a huge factor in a fight what are you talking about? If you get gassed in less than 5 .minutes in a real fight you gonna get your ass whooped by the person that isn't tired. Jesus. Have any of you been in a real fight with someone that isn't an outta shaped neckbeard?


Damn, what fights you having that last more than five minutes? You ain't getting the job done if it's taking you that long :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton's never coming back is he? :crying:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

From Death Valley said:


> If Bryan can catch a robber with one working arm I'm pretty sure he would knock Reigns the fuck out in a legit fight. Sorry fanboys but is the truth.
> 
> The only advantage Reigns has is size and strength.
> 
> ...


Your logic is terrible. If Reigns punched Bryan in the mouth he'd probably be unconscious. 

He has about 50-60 lbs on him easy and No Bryan could not take him to the floor easily :lol 

He would not have the strength required to do this in a legit fight with a man so much larger than him. 

There are weight classes for a reason. 

If we were talking about some 260lb slob with no athletic ability then it could be a different story. 

We are not though. We are talking about a 250-60 lb former football player and professional athlete. He could literally walk through Bryans punches and beat the living shit out of him and if Bryan lunged at him to try and take him to the floor there is simply no way he wouldn't overpower him :shrug

Common sense should prevail here. Go take a punch in the mouth or a kick to the leg from someone 50-60 lbs lighter than you are or have them try and take you to the ground. You'll soon see how laughable your claims are.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Didn't watch the show, but heard about Paige and the towel and some pretty nice camera angles during her match. Hot fucking damn. The reaction of the crowd really sums fans up these days. 

Goddamn they're terrible.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> lol some are acting like Regins got heavily booed tonight when it was far from it. He got a good reaction tonight with a few boos and a few you cant wrestle chants (tho Kane was in the ring so it could have been directed at him) but he had his fans with the "yes he can" chants back. 100% we have another cena on our hands which is what Vince wants. Don't see him turning heel anytime soon


He literally got *no reaction* when he came out for the main event. Sorry but Reigns did not get a "good reaction" , he got women screaming during the initial pop for his music and it ended after 3 seconds. Sorry but thats terrible for a guy who's supposed to be the future of your company . You keep defending his terrible reactions every week, face it most people don't really care about Reigns


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Your logic is terrible. If Reigns punched Bryan in the mouth he'd probably be unconscious.
> 
> He has about 50-60 lbs on him easy and No Bryan could not take him to the floor easily :lol
> 
> ...




Also Reigns is Samoan...... I would never want to fight a Samoan.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Ha, Marcus Stroman and Aaron Sanchez of the Toronto Blue Jays were in attendance last night and took selfies with Reigns during the main event. I don't know how to embed tweets so I just took the URL and posted it as a picture


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> He literally got *no reaction* when he came out for the main event. Sorry but Reigns did not get a "good reaction" , he got women screaming during the initial pop for his music and it ended after 3 seconds. Sorry but thats terrible for a guy who's supposed to be the future of your company . You keep defending his terrible reactions every week, face it most people don't really care about Reigns


I defend him because people act like he gets booed or no reaction all the time when it varies from different city's and fuckin 3 hour Raws kill some of these crowds. It's true 3 hours just drains some city's. Even Bryan he still got a good reaction in the main event but those yes chants weren't as loud as they were earlier in the night why? Because 3 hours kill some of these crowds. And people like you keep exaggerating the reaction he gets when you don't want to admit he gets a good reaction. One boo in your mind = getting booed out of the building. That's how some people are on here.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_83371.shtml



> - There was a pre-show meet & greet inside the concourse, involving NXT stars Finn Bálor, Big Cass, Enzo Amore, and Carmella. As there was no signage or staff encouraging people to visit, I was able to walk up and have conversations with all four, free of lines.
> 
> - Before introducing the Superstars taping, Lillian Garcia thanked the fans for selling out the Amway Center, which is a first for WWE since the new arena opened in 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> I defend him because people act like he gets booed or no reaction all the time when it varies from different city's and fuckin 3 hour Raws kill some of these crowds. It's true 3 hours just drains some city's. Even Bryan he still got a good reaction in the main event but those yes chants weren't as loud as they were earlier in the night why? Because 3 hours kill some of these crowds. And people like you keep exaggerating the reaction he gets when you don't want to admit he gets a good reaction. One boo in your mind = getting booed out of the building. That's how some people are on here.


Reigns came out in the first hour and still barely got a reaction, as I said it lasted about 3 seconds after the initial pop(which were only women screaming) of the music. Stop making up excuses. Next you're going to tell me he didn't get boo'ed at the Rumble.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Reigns came out in the first hour and still barely got a reaction, as I said it lasted about 3 seconds after the initial pop(which were only women screaming) of the music. Stop making up excuses. Next you're going to tell me he didn't get boo'ed at the Rumble.


Im not making up excuses like you are I'm calling it like it his. He got a good reaction in the beginning (another thing a hater doesn't want to admit) but you were right at the end he barly got anything because why? 3 fuckin hours kills some of the crowds. Even Bryan's yes chants were low at the end.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Honestly some of you lot are a fucking joke.

Just piss off. Seriously. Just go away and watch something because you're a fucking waste of space on this forum.

A great feud between Bryan and Reigns. Both guys doing a good job. An epic ending and what do you guys talk about?

Ah of course, 'oh Reigns no sold' 'Oh Reigns was gassed' and even more fucking pathetically 'oh if that was a real fight then Bryan would have put him in a choke hold and tapped him out'


Shut the fuck up. Watch the fucking product. And enjoy a fucking great feud. Seriously, if you are sat constatly fucking looking at something to have a go at Reigns - or any performer - then just fuck off because your opinion is a fucking waste of space you utter mega fucktron.


----------



## wweloveman (Feb 17, 2015)

I can not wait to see Orton!


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> Your logic is terrible. If Reigns punched Bryan in the mouth he'd probably be unconscious.
> 
> He has about 50-60 lbs on him easy and No Bryan could not take him to the floor easily :lol
> 
> ...



MMA teaches people where the weak spot are in every limb of the body you know joints nerves all that. a well kick to the knee would make someone lose balance and if he specially target the joints and work them with two or three well solid kicks to the back of the knee anyone would either lose balance and give the aggressor an advantage or fall.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Big guy vs small guy with small guy winning has been part of the formula for "rasslin entertainin" since the beginning of it. 

A lot of them went over too, not to Bryan's extent but who can forget the 123 Kid? He was always the underdog and would come out with wins more often than believable.

Also, remember they had Rey Rey beating Big Show consistently. Like the proverbial mouse fucking elephant joke. "Is it in yet?", the same with Big Show. Rey couldn't even half lay on Show, a deep breath would have knocked him off.

It's about entertainment, not who "would win in a real fight". 

The Bryan/Reigns feud is being set up better than the usual WWE fuckery, if they have a double DQ at Fast Lane then it's for sure the triple threat at WM31.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

From Death Valley said:


> MMA teaches people where the weak spot are in every limb of the body you know joints nerves all that. a well kick to the knee would make someone lose balance and if he specially target the joints and work them with two or three well solid kicks to the back of the knee anyone would either lose balance and give the aggressor an advantage or fall.


Grow up man. Daniel Bryan is not fucking Bruce Lee and he is not going to be allowed to just circle him and kick him were he pleases :lol 

legit fight no rules Bryan can't get close enough to Reigns to kick him without being knocked out in the process or dragged to the floor and pummeled. 

It's a stupid discussion to be having but the fact that people think Bryan is going to be able to just take these huge ex footballers (I've seen the same discussion with The Rock) to the ground with ease is hilarious to me. 

I say that as a big Daniel Bryan fan and a huge Reigns skeptic. No retarded mark logic involved.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> Im not making up excuses like you are I'm calling it like it his. He got a good reaction in the beginning (another thing a hater doesn't want to admit) but you were right at the end he barly got anything because why? 3 fuckin hours kills some of the crowds. Even Bryan's yes chants were low at the end.


Nope, you're making excuses. Keep being in denial,keep ignoring that Reigns was in the first hour and got no reaction . I honestly don't care but you come off more like a troll each and every post you make


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

From Death Valley said:


> Stamina has a huge factor in a fight what are you talking about? If you get gassed in less than 5 .minutes in a real fight you gonna get your ass whooped by the person that isn't tired. Jesus. Have any of you been in a real fight with someone that isn't an outta shaped neckbeard?


You lost all credibility when you said bryan would knock reigns the fuck out, you don't know shit, stop pretending you do fool, Cringeworthy.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

The Steven Seagal said:


> You lost all credibility when you said bryan would knock reigns the fuck out, you don't know shit, stop pretending you do fool, Cringeworthy.


I don't give a fuck about credibility in a wrestling site. Stop trying so hard.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingofKings1281 said:


> And Lesnar would hurt Bryan so bad that his future children would feel it. This isn't about legit fighting. If that was the case, Brock would hold the championship for years to come. I don't "buy" either one of these clowns beating Lesnar, but then again, this is professional wrestling. Either way, someone is about to get booked stronger than Cena unless Brock resigns (fingers crossed).


if its not about legit fighting then lets stop talking about who is more believable then. I love how when people claim its not believable that DB could take Reigns but I point out DB would destroy Reigns in a legit fight people like you bring up oh Brock would destroy DB. LOL

This whole believable argument when it comes to wrestling its laughable ITS WRESTLING, being believable should never enter the argument.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Fun ending to Raw. Enjoying this Roman/Bryan feud more than I thought I would. I think Bryan can carry Roman to a decent match at Fastlane. Hopefully the match is a lot similar to how that Raw ended.


----------



## JMcMahon123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Stinger Fan said:


> Ha, Marcus Stroman and Aaron Sanchez of the Toronto Blue Jays were in attendance last night and took selfies with Reigns during the main event. I don't know how to embed tweets so I just took the URL and posted it as a picture


I work for the Double A team for the Blue Jays and they both came through here. Both are really cool guys. Exactly how Stroman is haha


----------



## elbowdrop3000 (Nov 25, 2014)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Honestly some of you lot are a fucking joke.
> 
> Just piss off. Seriously. Just go away and watch something because you're a fucking waste of space on this forum.
> 
> ...


dude thank you.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Nope, you're making excuses. Keep being in denial,keep ignoring that Reigns was in the first hour and got no reaction . I honestly don't care but you come off more like a troll each and every post you make


Once again your the one makin excuses an living in denial. Reigns got a good reaction in the first hour. I'm sorry you don't want to admit it cause you want reigns to fail since he is not one of your precious Indy wrestlers. You can call me a troll all you want I'm just defending a wrestler who I like and this is coming from a Bryan fan as well. And it's obvious you do care seem you seem to keep replying back to me


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Honestly some of you lot are a fucking joke.
> 
> Just piss off. Seriously. Just go away and watch something because you're a fucking waste of space on this forum.
> 
> ...


:clap this^^^^ thank you


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Honestly some of you lot are a fucking joke.
> 
> Just piss off. Seriously. Just go away and watch something because you're a fucking waste of space on this forum.
> 
> ...


:tucky


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking silence for reigns besides boos and 10 sluts shrieking. What a flop.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Did Rollins get hassled by the fans at all?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Honestly some of you lot are a fucking joke.
> 
> Just piss off. Seriously. Just go away and watch something because you're a fucking waste of space on this forum.
> 
> ...


Agree with this. Yes the Rumble match itself was awful and the winner was a guy who never really earned it BUT everything they have done with Reigns post rumble has been well executed and this storyline with Daniel Bryan has been very refreshing. 

I'm not going to just hate on the guy for every little detail because i prefer another wrestler to him. He has been doing a really solid job for the past few weeks and the Tag Team Turmoil Smackdown match and the brawl to end Raw were both highlights of the year so far. No doubt about it. 

Now a Reigns/Bryan/Lesnar triple threat would actually make sense given that we know that Reigns/Bryan have such good chemistry together and we know Heyman is always Gold for Brock. 

I would say the three way at Mania is the way to go now and it could be much better than first expected.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I thought this RAW was alright and better than last week's show but this show is a good example of it being a lot better if it was cut down to 2hrs. There were a lot of pointless matches with some ending in DQ and count-out which would have been better not even being booked at all (Ziggler vs Rollins and Kane vs Reigns for example). I enjoyed Ziggler vs Rollins but what was the point of the match, especially when you're gonna end it in a DQ? Show vs Bryan is the only exception as it set up the ending with Bryan and Reigns brawling to close things off. The show overall felt like a drag but that's a 3hr RAW for you.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Honestly some of you lot are a fucking joke.
> 
> Just piss off. Seriously. Just go away and watch something because you're a fucking waste of space on this forum.
> 
> ...


So you are only going to bitch about the people talking bad about Reigns but to the Reigns fans who talk badly about Bryan?

And when Cena no sells moves people bitch about it all the time but I guess that is ok right but if its the all mighty Reigns oh no, you need to rush to defend him. 

If you don't like reading this stuff on a discussion board, then stop reading the message board. Not everyone thinks like you.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Did Rollins get hassled by the fans at all?


Nope. He almost got no reaction.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Agree with this. Yes the Rumble match itself was awful and the winner was a guy who never really earned it BUT everything they have done with Reigns post rumble has been well executed and this storyline with Daniel Bryan has been very refreshing.
> 
> I'm not going to just hate on the guy for every little detail because i prefer another wrestler to him. He has been doing a really solid job for the past few weeks and the Tag Team Turmoil Smackdown match and the brawl to end Raw were both highlights of the year so far. No doubt about it.
> 
> ...



+1

As much as I hate the idea of another triple threat at Mania, I don't want the WWE to drop the Reigns/Bryan feud. Brock should squash them both at Fast Lane. 

Usually, I love Rollins but he didn't do anything for me last night. I felt like I'd heard that same promo so many times. Randy Orton needs to return already.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Empress said:


> +1
> 
> As much as I hate the idea of another triple threat at Mania, I don't want the WWE to drop the Reigns/Bryan feud. Brock should squash them both at Fast Lane.
> 
> Usually, I love Rollins but he didn't do anything for me last night. I felt like I'd heard that same promo so many times. Randy Orton needs to return already.


If Brock is staying he should keep the title . But if he is leaving they could do something like this.

Have a triple threat match then have Reigns and DB fighting each other with maybe Lesnar layed out for some reason.
Have Reigns sneak in and cash in his MITB and steal the title away from all of them.

I agree the DB and Reigns feud needs to be longer. If neither have the title after WM they could blame each there for not having the title and continue their feud.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

Empress said:


> +1
> 
> As much as I hate the idea of another triple threat at Mania, I don't want the WWE to drop the Reigns/Bryan feud. Brock should squash them both at Fast Lane.
> 
> Usually, I love Rollins but he didn't do anything for me last night. I felt like I'd heard that same promo so many times. Randy Orton needs to return already.


Rollins has no direction currently. No storyline. Thats why it was boring. He needs Randy to feud with.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

All i took from watching Raw is that almost naked Paige is best for business


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Did you guys see him :mark:, did you :mark:










Norman Smiley sighting :mark:


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I am sorry for not going through more than 270 pages. I am just bedazzeled over the fact there seemingly isn't any thread containing this topic. It was during that backstage arguement between Kane, Big Show and Hunter Hearst-Helmsley. At one point Big Show yelled out loud: "May THIRTEENTH, May THIRTEENTH, you psycho". Why??? What happend on the thirteenth of May, that is disturbing to Kane?

I know, there once was this thing about Kane's film "See No Evil", where you couldn't and mustn't mention the date the NINETEENTH of May. But that is six days later, than the date Big Show is mentioning.

So what happend on the thirteenth of May, that makes Kane a psycho??


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Randy Orton needs to return already.


:applause

Yes he does need to fucking return and get his fat tubby arse back on tv and destroy Rollibs


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

Where is the Bunny?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Did you guys see him :mark:, did you :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark:

I was watching the brawl again and I saw him. I didn't even notice Smiley the first time around. 

As for Randy, I hope he comes back at FastLane. He really should've made his return at the Royal Rumble or the night after.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

thaang said:


> Where is the Bunny?


He got more over than Adam Rose so they buried him. He's the new Zack Ryder. 

Also looks like they gave Darren Young his PTP spot back 'cuz they needed a new tag team for the Ascension to bury.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay, Raw was pretty decent from what I saw. They actually remembered that the show before a PPV is meant to be used to give time to the feuds and matches on offer.

Poor old Harper is being used as the monster who puts on good matches, but who takes all the L's. PAIR HIM BACK WITH ROWAN for fuck sake. Jesus, it's not rocket science.

The Prime Time Players reunion looked good on the report, but then I watched it and it was a damp squib. A fart in a blizzard. A glancing blow to the temple. Could've had them do their signature dance or even acknowledge each other in a reminiscent way, but it was over in thirty seconds. GOOD JAWB CREE-AYY-TIVV.

Okay, enough belly aching. The Trips-Flair segment was pretty great. Trips has bored me to tears more often than not the past six months or so, but he AND Flair were great here. They know each other well so they just fed off each other effortlessly. Plus, Stephanie not being there was a MASSIVE bonus. I honestly feel the segment would've died on it's ass if she was there.

Bray's promos are reaching fever pitch. That last one where he was hammering the nail in the coffin made me mark out inside like a cunt. Guess he'll be no showing Fast Lane and we'll see the first glimpse of Taker next week. FUCK YUURRRR

I'm counting down the days until Kane and The Big Show fuck off for good.

Reigns and Bryan should be a doozy and was a great ending. 

I guess Vince was too busy masturbating over his own front cover of M&F to show an interest in this episode of Raw, so shit actually got done, certain guys didn't look like chumps and things actually made sense.

PS. Who was the other guy along with Bill DeMott holding back Reigns at the end? First I thought it was Regal but it definitely was not.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> PS. Who was the other guy along with Bill DeMott holding back Reigns at the end? First I thought it was Regal but it definitely was not.


Robbie Brookside.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Your logic is terrible. If Reigns punched Bryan in the mouth he'd probably be unconscious.
> 
> He has about 50-60 lbs on him easy and No Bryan could not take him to the floor easily :lol
> 
> ...



But Bryan is a legit striker himself though, he's been in multiple shoot wrestling matches and even Randy Couture said he was a legit striker, what striking credentials does Reigns have?


Absolutely none.











Being an "ex-football player" doesn't mean anything if you can't take a punch, or you don't have a gas tank or you have no kind of fight experience whatsoever.

I think even Goldberg found that out with Jericho.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Dot Net reader Chad Swint attended WWE Raw in Orlando, Florida on Monday and sent the following report.
> 
> I'm not sure what it was like on TV but live it was an enjoyable show The arena was sold out and but the crowd was quiet for the most part.
> 
> ...





> The crowd was hot from beginning to end honestly, which was something the WWE seemed to do their best to prevent with their constant, long blocks of promotional commercials in between matches and segments.
> 
> For the first time in my personal experiences, I heard an increasingly mixed reaction to Daniel Bryan's character. His antics where he was circling the ring chanting "Yes!" during Reigns match with Kane sort of confused the audience then everyone caught on and there was indeed a smattering of boos.
> 
> ...


via prowrestling.net


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Someday, when _Demolition Man_ comes true.


In the UK it was dubbed to Pizza Hut believe it or not.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes Era said:


> Not sure if you know this but Brock Lesnar can kick anyone's ass that is employed in the WWE. HHH. Undertaker. Kane. Big Show. Regal. Wade. Get real with that silly excuse.


Try reading my entire post next time before jumping to defend your boy. I said Lesnar would be champion for years to come, which means no one would beat him.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> He caught an out of shape guy who was running away. It's not like him and the guy squared up :lol
> 
> Bryan definitely got that off, but let's not act like it was a legit fight. Bryan caught his ass and immediately put him in a lock. Unless you're trained or strong, a regular person ain't getting out a wrestler's lock lol


That's the point. Reigns is getting locked up after trying to throw a super hard punch at Bryan. That's how it would go. Same thing would happen if Orton tried to fight Danielson either. You guys really buy into these tall pretty boys being tough guys..it's some funny shit. We know Rock don't put up with shit..he has a temper and people stay out of his way. But Orton is a big sissy who picks on girls and anyway Roman and Bryan are legit friends outside of the ring.

Danielson and KENTA used to always SHOOT on each other in those 2006 matches. They were punching hard in the faces and kicking the FUCK out of each other. Imagine Reigns getting kicked in the legs and stomach like how they used to do it....lol.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> So you are only going to bitch about the people talking bad about Reigns but to the Reigns fans who talk badly about Bryan?
> 
> And when Cena no sells moves people bitch about it all the time but I guess that is ok right but if its the all mighty Reigns oh no, you need to rush to defend him.
> 
> If you don't like reading this stuff on a discussion board, then stop reading the message board. Not everyone thinks like you.


Take it you missed the bit where I said 'any performer'?

Oh and don't even fucking try claim I'm a sensitive Reigns mark. I'm cheering Bryan in this feud.

I could give a fuck if your opinion is an actual opinion. Bitching about fucking Reigns no selling is laughable. Both guys were fucking brawling. It was awesome. But the pathetic Reigns haters would rather fucking piss and moan than just enjoy a fucking awesome ending to RAW last night.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I love how most of the people bitching about Reigns not selling were totally fine with Wyatt not selling for Ziggler a few weeks ago.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Riptear said:


> He got more over than Adam Rose so they buried him. He's the new Zack Ryder.
> 
> Also looks like they gave Darren Young his PTP spot back 'cuz they needed a new tag team for the Ascension to bury.


I know they passed it around but wasn't it Gabriel a lot?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Marrakesh said:


> Your logic is terrible. If Reigns punched Bryan in the mouth he'd probably be unconscious.
> 
> He has about 50-60 lbs on him easy and No Bryan could not take him to the floor easily :lol
> 
> ...


a 175 pound guy who is trained will beat a 275 pound guy who is untrained any day of the week. Bryan would kill Reigns in a shoot fight. too many people are obsessed with size. watch some youtube video fights you will see many small guys destroy guys who are twice their size. Also Reigns has no cardio in scripted fights, imagine how easily he would be worn down in real ones. It wouldn't take Bryan long to wear Reigns down.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Watched the brawl again and not really seeing this "no selling" business. Reigns totally sells the initial chair shot, arching back in pain. Far as I can see, this was one of the more legit looking brawls I've seen in a long time. Both men deserve a round of applause for this feud so far.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Marrakesh said:


> Your logic is terrible. If Reigns punched Bryan in the mouth he'd probably be unconscious.
> 
> He has about 50-60 lbs on him easy and No Bryan could not take him to the floor easily :lol
> 
> ...


You're assuming he'd be able to land a hit. Bryan is a guy who's grappled for well over a decade. Against a guy with only a football background, I'm sure it'd be an easy takedown.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> You're assuming he'd be able to land a hit. Bryan is a guy who's grappled for well over a decade. Against a guy with only a football background, I'm sure it'd be an easy takedown.


You guys have never been in a real fight before or have any idea the difference in strength and power between a guy of Reigns size and background and DB. 

Someone mentioned Randy Couture saying he is a legit striker. Here is why that doesn't matter.... IF Bryan was competing in MMA he would be fighting in Welterweight or lightweight divisions. This also isn't even mentioning the fact that Reigns works as a wrestler and will have a high pain tolerance anyway and isn't going to wilt in despair if he gets kicked :lol 

Reigns is a natural heavyweight and any strikes Bryan would land on him would not be that effective. It's just basic Science. 

Have you ever boxed ? Go box with a guy who is even just 10-15lbs lighter or heavier than you. The difference is fucking huge in regards to how effective your punches are. The same thing applies with kicks. 

Now lets not pretend DB is lightning quick or an expert in any form of martial art either or any of that bullshit because he isn't. He just has some training under his belt. 

Bryan would be at a HUGE disadvantage fighting someone of that size. Is it possible he would win? Of course. Reigns could be a totally uncoordinated mesd of a fighter with no idea how to use his physical advantages to nullify any threat DB would have. 

That is why you see videos of small guys beating up bigger goofballs. Some guys just can't fight :shrug They don't want to and they don't have the natural instinct to have any idea how to in that situation. 

Reigns could be like that... but he's probably not. 

As for the Goldberg story too that someone quoted... Jericho has gone on record hundreds of times saying Goldberg would have killed him had he not used a headlock technique he was taught when he used to be a bouncer in Canada. He did not get the better of Goldberg in a fight and it is very very unlikely that he would have. He says this himself.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Roman says he defeated 29 other men to win the Rumble

Entered at #19 

:rockwut


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Roman says he defeated 29 other men to win the Rumble
> 
> Entered at #19
> 
> :rockwut


He still won... which means the other guys lost...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my lord at people arguing that Daniel Bryan would beat Reigns in a real fight, and easily too.

I mean, you don't have to like the guy but come on now...


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Marrakesh said:


> You guys have never been in a real fight before or have any idea the difference in strength and power between a guy of Reigns size and background and DB.
> 
> Someone mentioned Randy Couture saying he is a legit striker. Here is why that doesn't matter.... IF Bryan was competing in MMA he would be fighting in Welterweight or lightweight divisions. This also isn't even mentioning the fact that Reigns works as a wrestler and will have a high pain tolerance anyway and isn't going to wilt in despair if he gets kicked :lol
> 
> ...


A big man always overpowers a little man but compared to Reigns Bryan is a lot faster, athletic and most important intelligent wrestling wise and a fantastic technician.

Twice in he ring he almost locked Reigns in a submission move, once his legs were trapped and I thought he was about to lock in the heel hook which would have caused Reigns to be embarrassed. Ofcourse I realize you don't have my intelligence to notice it.

The thing is technical skills submission wise is a massive overpowering force in a slugfest against strength. You have probably never been in a fight apart from the one's in basement with kids, so you are likely to not realize this. 

A strong technician can easily dismantle a big strong guys and I have legit seen smaller guys overpowering bigger guys. A smart guy has certain target points, even as trolls fighting in schools years back, we could easily overcome bigger guys just by applying our mind


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Mr.S said:


> A big man always overpowers a little man but compared to Reigns Bryan is a lot faster, athletic and most important intelligent wrestling wise and a fantastic technician.
> 
> Twice in he ring he almost locked Reigns in a submission move, once his legs were trapped and I thought he was about to lock in the heel hook which would have caused Reigns to be embarrassed. Ofcourse I realize you don't have my intelligence to notice it.
> 
> ...


Awful post. You offered me nothing on the subject other than the fact you could take down some bigger kids when you were in school. 

That wasn't last week by any chance was it? 

fpalm Don't address me until you grow up.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Let them believe bryan is a legit badass despite having 0 real fights


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> a 175 pound guy who is trained will beat a 275 pound guy who is untrained any day of the week. Bryan would kill Reigns in a shoot fight. too many people are obsessed with size. watch some youtube video fights you will see many small guys destroy guys who are twice their size. Also Reigns has no cardio in scripted fights, imagine how easily he would be worn down in real ones. It wouldn't take Bryan long to wear Reigns down.


Yea a small guy can beat a big guy, but a big guy will squash the little guy 9 times out of 10. Also, real fights dont last long. Lets not pretend like Daniel is some guy who has ever even had an mma fight.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Trips/Flair segment was brilliant. Simply brilliant. I'm looking forward to seeing just what the hell goes down on Sunday after that. Fantastic performance from both guys. Speaking of which, Cody Rhodes had a blinder of a performance too. I really enjoyed the promo with Dusty and I also look forward to the match. Bryan/Reigns speaks for itself; their program is on fire right now and it's so refreshing to have the top feud on the show having nothing to do with John Cena. It has also made Cena himself that much more tolerable than he usually is. The Rusev program is giving me Cena in small enough doses that I can take and it's great. 

I'm looking forward to Fast Lane on Sunday. This was a good Raw.

EDIT - I forgot to add that Rollins epic burn on Ziggler will forever make him a favourite of mine. That shit was fucking gold and the best thing about it is that it's 150% true. 

:rollins


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I really liked the Triple H/Flair segment, I actually thought Trips was fucking fantastic here tbh, really sold the whole feud well whilst speaking with good meaning and gusto regarding Sting.

Flair was well, Flair lol. They should have gave him an earpiece so Vince could scream "Talk about Sting dammit" at him.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Honestly some of you lot are a fucking joke.
> 
> Just piss off. Seriously. Just go away and watch something because you're a fucking waste of space on this forum.
> 
> ...


So you're saying that your hard work means nothing ? lets say you work hard at something but some pretty boy comes along and takes your job because his pretty, 

Your ok with that ? you think thats how it should be ? whoever makes the vag tingle should get the job even if their not as qualified ?

It's scary people are this easily fooled, their not even cheering for someone they like, their cheering for someone they dont care about because it makes them feel good being ''politically correct'' that's all it is, brainwashing, 


It's like wwe are selling you a house you don't want but keep telling you '' you love this house'' and you just accept it and go '' yeah you're right'' because you're to timid too ask for what you really want


just because wwe want him as the guy doesnt mean you should settle for less, 

you can't seriously tell me roman reigns is you're first pick for a wm mainevent come on !


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> So you're saying that your hard work means nothing ?


Stop reading here. You're clueless. I said nothing of the sort.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Reigns is a talentless jobber. Although I do give him credit for improving...he vs Lesnar at WM ready? Give..me..a..break. WWE..stop trying to create something that's obviously not there yet. Next year? Year after? Who knows. But now?...no one will buy it and he will continue to get boo'd by a LARGE portion of fans..even in him home state as already seen.

He literally came out to silence, then mostly boos with 10 sluts shrieking mixed in.


----------



## empressromania (Feb 4, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> Reigns is a talentless jobber. Although I do give him credit for improving...he vs Lesnar at WM ready? Give..me..a..break. WWE..stop trying to create something that's obviously not there yet. Next year? Year after? Who knows. But now?...no one will buy it and he will continue to get boo'd by a LARGE portion of fans..even in him home state as already seen.
> 
> He literally came out to silence, then mostly boos with 10 sluts shrieking mixed in.


I sincerely doubt that my husband of 18 years considers me to be a slut. But, considering your words, I would wager that you are a jobless loser who hasn't been kissed for at least 10 years. Now that's just a guess but, I'm wondering, how close am I?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

LOL at Reigns as a jobber. It is okay not to like someone but don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Bryan is slowly returning to his aggresive side :mark:. Finally!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

WWE will probably turn him heel before long or should I say try to.


----------

